#ubuntu-nl 2011-10-24
<mandje> hoi.  ik heb hier een lange ethernet kabel door het plafond. maakt geen contact als ik hem aansluit.  heb de stekkers aan beide einden vernieuwd maar hielp niet. is dat een kwestie van weggooien en maar een nieuwe zien te trekken?
<OerHeks> klinkt als draadbreuk
<mandje> stukke kabel ziet er ook niet zo degelijk uit.. de 8 draadjes met plastic mantel. kan van alles van binnen bewegen.
<OerHeks> ja, een verse kabel is dan ideaal. heb er hier zat liggen, 5-10 meter
<mandje> er is ook wel getrokken aan de kabel boven en onder de knellende doorvoer door het plafond.  zal ook wel niet goed geweest zijn.
<mandje> OerHeks: heb jij ervaring met die metaal afgeschermde netwerk stekkers?
<OerHeks> ja, die zijn prima. al is er met de oude plastieken ook niks mis mee ..
<OerHeks> beiden passen in me tang
<mandje> ik zag ze bij de gamma.  voor het eerst.  leken me wel aardige dingen met dat extra dingetje om de draadjes vooraf in te doen.
<mandje> maar gister geprobeerd en lukt me niet.
<OerHeks> interferentie valt wel mee hoor, de draden zijn twisted.
<mandje> zit een instructie bij die stekkers maar is ook maar beperkt.
<mandje> weet je wat ik bedoel met dat extra plasticje?
<mandje> ja het was ook niet voor de afscherming. ze leken me iets innovatiefs te hebben.
<OerHeks> je bedoelt het klemsysteem ?
<mandje> nee de plastic stekkers is ook alleen maar dat. dan piel je de draadjes op volgorde naar voren.  die afgeschermde van gamma hebben een extra los 'voor' plastic houdertje om de draadjes op volgorde in te doen en dan is het de bedoeling dat dingetjes met draadjes naar voren te schuiven en te klinken.
<mandje> bij mij was het resultaat dat de draadjes er zo weer uivielen.
<OerHeks> ah zo :-D
<OerHeks> ja nee, dat is een gepruts, als je er 2 hebt gedaan, dan heb je de slag te pakken
<OerHeks> kunst is, de mantel zo kort mogenlijk houden
<mandje> je hebt het nu over de klassieke methodde?
<mandje> ik zoek een fotootje van die combi met dat voor dingetje. niet 123 te vinden.
<mandje> http://www.kabeldirect.nl/rj45-stekker-plug-cat6-solid.html
<mandje> hier lijkt het op.
<misnix> lijkt mij alleen maar een uitbreiding van het gepruts :-p
<misnix> extra handeling
<mandje> http://www.allekabels.nl/Stekker-Doos-&-Krimptang/188/1084706/NICZ-RJ45-Stecker-Hirose-beige-geschirmt.html
<mandje> deze heeft een nog beter gelijkend inzetstukje.
<mandje> ja idd misnix . viel me ook tegen. me laten verleiden omdat ze net zo hufterig duur waren als de gewone.
<mandje> [12:55] <OerHeks> ja nee, dat is een gepruts, als je er 2 hebt gedaan, dan heb je de slag te pakken [12:56] <OerHeks> kunst is, de mantel zo kort mogenlijk houden  <-----  dit betreft die nieuwe methode met dat inzetstukje?
<misnix> nee, dat is altijd beter :)
<misnix> tenminste ik neem aan dat ie bedoelt zo lang mogelijk houden
<mandje> oww..  ik doe altijd braaf de striplengte van de krimptang. schat 1,5 cm ofzo.
<misnix> zo hoort het ook
<mandje> dus zo weinig mogelijk mantel te strippen?
<misnix> krimptang zou het goed horen te doen
<mandje> die mantel moet in ieder geval geklonken worden door de tang/stekker. trekonlasting-wise
<mandje> kan je niet 2 netwerken door 1 acht aderige kabel laten lopen?
<mandje> want er is 1 werkende kabel door het plafond. de 2e blijkt nu stuk.
<misnix> en dan op 1 netwerkkaart? ;-p
<mandje> nou.. een NIC is te sharen (o.a. door virtuele machines) leerde ik laatst.
<mandje> en ik weet dat die 8 aderen helemaal niet allemaal gebruikt worden meestal.
<misnix> volgens mij gaat dat echt niet
<mandje> nee zal technisch mss wel kunnen maar niet praktisch zijn vermoed ik.  2e kabel trekken minder werk.
<mandje> dan ga ik wel proberen een degelijke kabel te vinden. gezien de moeite die de doorvoer door plafond kost.  yuk.
<misnix> je kan proberen te gokken waar de breuk zit en dan knippen en een nieuwe stekker eraan te maken, kan veel werk schelen
<misnix> en grondstoffen en geld
<misnix> gok je verkeerd kost het meer werk en een stekkertje
<mandje> mmmmm...  desnoods eerst boven vlak bij de doorvoer proberen. is dat nog niet ok dan onder vlak bij de doorvoer.  in het slechste geval ben je 2 stekkers verder en zit je met 70 cm kabel alleen maar door plafond. koppelstukken er aan om boven en beneden weer verder te gaan.
<misnix> vlak onder het plafond klooien met een krimptang? veel plezier ;-)
<mandje> blijkt de breuk in de 70 cm te zitten....   AAAAAAHHHHHRGGGGGGG!!!!!
<mandje> nou ja werkbaar onder het plafond..  wordt het een meter.
<mandje> of... ik heb hier nog wel router/AP's liggen.  zijn die niet reverse te gebruiken?   pakken wifi op en geven door naar ethernet lan..
<Jeeves_> https://www.tuxis.nl/blog/11/Makkelijk-back-ups-maken-voor-Ubuntu-met-Deja-Dup
<Jeeves_> </shameless plug>
<Guest0288> hoi
<d9ping> Guest0288: hoi
<ujjain> Hoe kan ik meer informatie krijgen over externe schijf en health? smartctl -A /dev/sdg1 geeft 0 informatie.
<Somelauw> Bleh, doing make deb says: Unmet build dependencies: libixp-hg quilt. Is there some way to make aptitude or apt-get automatically install these dependencies?
<Somelauw> Sorry, dit is natuurlijk een Nederlands kanaal.
<jcfp> Somelauw: apt-get build-dep <pkgnaam>
<JanC> ujjain: veel USB disks ondersteunen geen SMART
<JanC> en je wil vermoedelijk 'udisks' gebruiken tegenwoordig
<Somelauw> Het probleem is dat ik de package zelf nog niet gemaakt heb. Ik doe make deb en dan klaagt die over dependencies.
<alex-> Als ik een bestand wil kopieëren van mijn windows naar mijn ubuntu pc, krijg ik de volgende foutmelding: De bewerking is niet mogelijk
<Somelauw> Welke methode gebruik je om te kopiëren?
<alex-> ctrl c
<alex-> Ik geloof dat ik in Samba zit
<alex-> Ik probeer van een niet root naar een root nautilus te kopieëren
<alex-> nvm
<alex-> gelukt
<hansw> zijn er nog ubuntu hackers die iets meer willen weten over het bouwen van veilige websites?
<hansw> http://tkkrlab.nl/wiki/OWASP
<OerHeks> ah, die ben ik al eens tegengekomen, ..
<viezerd> veilige websites of veilige webserver ?
<hansw> viezerd, het ene staat in verband met het andere ja, maar dit gaat denk ik vooral over de websites
<viezerd> hmm, jammer
<viezerd> niet mijn ding :P
<hansw> je kunt altijd aanbieden om een lezing over webservers te houden :-)
<hansw> ze zoeken altijd wel mensen voor lezingen
<viezerd> ook dat is niet mijn ding, ben geen publieke spreker/lezer ;)
<viezerd> dan krijg ik het gevoel tegen 'niemand' te praten
<hansw> mja, klein publiek is niet erg, kan zelf leuk zijn
<OerHeks> dat vind ik wel weer wel leuk :-D
<hansw> 2000 man is bloedeng idd
<OerHeks> joh, als steigerbouwer heb je ook gezonde vrees, tot je met beide benen op de steiger staat.
<hansw> daarom ben ik ook de ict in gegaan, dan hoef ik geen steiger op :-)
<OerHeks> en toch mis ik het, ...
<viezerd> ik heb niet echt vrees ervoor, tis meer dat ik niet hou van éénrichtingverkeer-praten
<hansw> dan moet je het interactief maken
<OerHeks> nou, timing is dan essentieel
<hansw> nah, beetje leuk publiek, ze moeten reageren als je ze uitlokt, meestal lukt dat wel
<OerHeks> eerst een beetje in slaap praten, en dan een beroemde zin beginnen .. ownee, dat is al gedaan.
<OerHeks> of zelf vrager-antwoorder spelen :P
#ubuntu-nl 2011-10-25
<jpjacobs> Hi! weet er hier iemand een tooltje om mijn palm zire te syncen met google calendar?
<Guest6501> hi
<StefandeVries> hi
<anaximander> jpjacobs: probeer gewoon een proggie wat caldav doet? Bij mijn weten doet google calendar dat nl. ook.
<Guest8463> hay
<OerHeks> :-)
<OerHeks> trouwe gast.
<Piratelv> he hij was hier wel bijna 40 seconden :)
<OerHeks> ja keurig.
<trijntje> kunnen ze niet bij de website n melding zetten dat mensen GEDULD moeten hebben?
<Piratelv> Dat zou het best zijn.
<OerHeks> ik vermoed dat het onze fujisan is, die nu als fujio in offtopic hangt
<trijntje> wie weet, datsoort dingen gaan altijd n beetje langs me heen
<Piratelv> vraagje, kan bind9 zomaar uit de opstart lijst komen?
<OerHeks> zomaar flushen  ?
<Piratelv> nee, gewoon niet starten. De start script staat in /etc/init.d maar hij start niet bij boot. Handmatig vervolgens wel gewoon.
<Piratelv> maar deze is niet gesymlinkt in enige van de rc*.d folders. . .
<Piratelv> dus dan wordt mijn vraag meer, wat is het normale runlevel voor een server als bind?
<hansw> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Runlevel#Ubuntu
<hansw> hmm, dan kom je weer een verwijzing tegen idd
<Piratelv> haha heb hem weer werkent. Bedankt
<hansw> hoe?
<Piratelv> update-rc.d bind9 defaults
<hansw> ah, ok
<Piratelv> dan vindt hij blijkbaar al zijn runlevels zelf uit. Maakt mij niet uit, me symlinks staan weer waar ze horen.
<hansw> in welk runlevel staat hij nu dan?
<hansw> 2,3 en nog wat?
<Piratelv> Volgens mij staat hij nu in de levels 5 4 3 2
<Piratelv> ja, daar staat hij
<hansw> dus eigenlijk alles wat netwerk gebruikt
<Piratelv> en niet. Als die wiki linkt klopt is 2 een non-network mode
<hansw> op zich is het wel handig als je dan toch dns kunt gebruiken, dat is waar :-)
<hansw> maar er zijn maar weinig debian gebruikers die meer dan 1 runlevel gebruiken
<Piratelv> inderdaad, meer is ook niet nodig. 5 voor gewoon runnen. En 1 als de server koppijn heeft  ;-)
<hansw> :-)
<viezerd> en 6 voor de windows oplossing
<Piratelv> Prettig avond veder en gedag
<hansw> viezerd, init 666 bedoel je?
<viezerd> bedoeld voor windows admins met afkick verschijnselen ;)
<hansw> bestaan die? windows admins?
<hansw> heb er laatst 1 moeten helpen, en ik weet er echt geen reet van
#ubuntu-nl 2011-10-26
<Dimitry> hallo
<Dimitry> is er iemand?
<Dimitry> hallo?
<Dimitry> iemand?
<Dimitry> hallo?
<Dimitry> hallo?
<Sjimmie> hoi
<StefandeVries> :)
<Dimitry> Hallo
<Dimitry> is daar iemand?
<Dimitry> Hallo?
<Dimitry> zoveel mensen en niemand die reageert.....
<beasty> erg eh
<Dimitry> ohw er is toch iemand
<Dimitry> jij hebt verstand van xubuntu?
<Dimitry> beasty ???
<CasW> Dimitry: Als je nu eerst vraagt, en dan geduld hebt, kunnen wij het misschien beantwoorden.
<Dimitry> ohw sorry
<beasty> idd
<beasty> of maak een support ticket aan
<Dimitry> uhm tijdens de installatie krijg ik de volgende foutmelding: Bepalen van de codenaam van de release is mislukt.
<beasty> door /msg CasW support <vraag>
<beasty> :p
<CasW> En wat zijn de gevolgen van die foutmelding?
<tiempjuuh> En om welke versie gaat het?
<Dimitry> ik kan het bassisyteem niet installeren
<Dimitry> xubuntu 11.10
<tiempjuuh> controleer de cd eens op fouten
<CasW> Ik zou zeggen, probeer hem nog 's te downloaden en controleer de cd idd
<beasty> en download de torrent
<tiempjuuh> dat doe je door van de cd te starten, een toets in te drukken, nederlands te kiezen en dan op 'de cd controleren op fouten' drukken
<Dimitry> uhm, ik heb met usb stick gedaan
<CasW> Probeer hem dan opnieuw te downloaden
<beasty> of doe met cdrom brandne
<Dimitry> voor dat ik ga downloaden wil graag even een zekerheid hebben welke versie moet ik hebben voor laptop?
<beasty> s/ne/en/
<beasty> 32bit
<tiempjuuh> Dimitry: hangt er vanaf
<CasW> Wat voor laptop?
<tiempjuuh> ben je nieuw in de wereld van *buntu
<Dimitry> Acer extensa s220
<Dimitry> pardon
<Dimitry> 5220
<tiempjuuh> hoeveel ram?
<Dimitry> ja ik ben nieuwe, heb oude laptop leek leuk om linux te leren kennen
<tiempjuuh> Dimitry: [17:10] <tiempjuuh> hoeveel ram?
<Dimitry> 560 ?
<tiempjuuh> oke
<tiempjuuh> dat is genoeg voor xubuntu
<Dimitry> opzich de laptop voldoet aan de eisen voor xubuntu
<tiempjuuh> haal toch eens opnieuw de iso binnen, en zet hem op het stikkie met dit programma:
<beasty> onzichtbaar programma ?
<Dimitry> welke alternate of desktop?
<tiempjuuh> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<CasW> Even wachten, beasty ;)
<tiempjuuh> je wilde toch Xubuntu, Dimitry?
<Dimitry> tiempjuuh: dat heb ik geprobeerd werkte niet
<Dimitry> ja
<CasW> Gebruik unetbootin, dat wordt het vaakst gebruikt naar ik weet
<CasW> *mijn weten
<Dimitry> kreeg een andere toegespeeld: http://lcardinaals.wordpress.com/2008/09/21/linux-bootable-usb/ die werkte wel
<tiempjuuh> dan eerst de desktop, als die niet werkt, kun je nog altijd de alternate
<CasW> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<tiempjuuh> dat kan ook
<tiempjuuh> CasW: die gebruikt ie dus ;)
<CasW> Die kan het ook nog zelf voor je downloaden (en die zal dan denk ik ook MD5-hashes checken)
<Dimitry> ja, mag ik vragen waarom het zo moeilijk is om een linux boot cd/ usb te maken?
<tiempjuuh> idd
<CasW> Ahja, ik zie het
<tiempjuuh> Dimitry: dat is het niet
<Dimitry> waarom werkt het nietzoals windows installatie's  een iso branden en klaar?
<CasW> Dat is niet iets van alleen Linux
<tiempjuuh> ik ga ff eten
<CasW> Je kan geen Windows bootable usb-stick maken
<CasW> ;)
<Dimitry> wel op cd
<CasW> En op cd is het voor Linux ook net zo makkelijk
<Dimitry> ik ga huilen, want als het zo makkelijk schijnt te zijn waarom lukt het mij dan niet :'9
<CasW> Anders kan je ook nog proberen hem gewoon op een cd te branden (maar daar verspil je dan wel een cd mee ;))
<Dimitry> oja ik moet er wel bij vermelden dat er naast de linux ook windows 7 pro draait, maar dat schijnt geen probleeem te zijn
<Snicksie> bwah, cd's kan je gemakkelijk uitdelen he CasW :)
<Dimitry> nouw ik ga de desktop versie proberen
<CasW> Dat is geen probleem, nee, dat heb ik hier ook
<CasW> Ik niet, ik heb er maar een stuk of vijf hier liggen ;)
<Dimitry> alleen nog een vraagje
<CasW> (@snicksie)
<Snicksie> en dat gaat vaker werken dan op een usb, want van usb opstarten is niet op alle computers mogelijk ;)
<Dimitry> waarom heeft linux 3 partitie's nodig?
<CasW> Waarom niet? ;)
<Snicksie> alleja, de nieuwste computers zullen dat wel kunnen he, maar ik kom van de tijd dat dat nog niet kon :p
<Dimitry> nouw omdat windows ook maar 1 partities nodig heeft
<CasW> Het is vaak erg handig om bijvoorbeeld een aparte /boot te hebben
<CasW> En dat doet Ubuntu dan ook automatisch (dacht ik)
<Dimitry> ik vind het normaal voor een OS dat het maar 1 partitie heeft....
<CasW> (Ik weet niet, heeft Windows geen swap partitie?)
<MonkeyDust> 3 partities zijn handiger en veiliger dan 1
<Snicksie> bwah, het is vooral erg handig Dimitry :) er is veelal een aparte /boot die helemaal aan het begin van de schijf staat, zodat die zo snel mogelijk is... verder is er een swap-partitie (die windows gewoon in een file zet) die ook best in het begin staat, omdat dat ook net iets sneller stukje harde schijf is
<CasW> Dat is dus niet logisch ;)
<CasW> Ah, heeft Windows die in een file? :P
<Dimitry> oke, nouw ik draai windows 7 pro ook maar op 1 partitie
<Snicksie>  /home kun je ook best in een aparte partitie zetten, maar das niet verplicht sowieso... voordeel is dat je dan gewoon opnieuw kan installeren en al je bestanden behoudt
<Snicksie> voorzover ik weet wel CasW
<Snicksie> k zal t eens zoeken, in het kader van mijn les besturingsssystemen
<MonkeyDust> alleen jammer dat win 7 zo traag en log is, om de haverkap moet herstarten
<MonkeyDust> l
<Snicksie> windows swap geeft automatisch het woord 'file' bij de eerste zoekresultaten, ja dus...
<MonkeyDust> en zo duur
<MonkeyDust> win 7 is mooi, maar voor de rest?
<CasW> KDE is ook shiny
<MonkeyDust> ja
<MonkeyDust> waarom gebruikt iemand eigenlijk win? het heeft niets dat in zijn voordeel pleit, behalve dat het Main stream is
<Dimitry> nouw als je naar school gaat nog, dan heeft linux weinig zin
<CasW> Inderdaad, je kunt (bijvoorbeeld) mijn moeder niet vragen Linux te installeren ;)
<CasW> Jawel, hoor, Dimitry, ik spreek uit ervaring ;)
<Dimitry> zeker als je school de instelling heeft, dat je moet leren omgaan met windows 7
<Dimitry> ik doe ict opleiding
<CasW> En die heeft als instelling, dat je moet leren omgaan met Windows 7?
<CasW> Da's minder...
<StefandeVries> Crappy opleiding
<StefandeVries> per definitie
<MonkeyDust> ah, omdat school het wil, niet omdat het beter is
<StefandeVries> Exact.
<Dimitry> nouw de desktop versie wordt gedownload
<MonkeyDust> omdat Main Stream is, dus
<MonkeyDust> het*
<Dimitry> -.- ik vind het per definitie fail om te zeggen dat linux beter is
<MonkeyDust> ik vind hetzelfde van win
<StefandeVries_> Het is een fail om je leerlingen een OS door de strot te duwen
<Dimitry> anders zouden bedrijven wel op linux draaien ;)
<CasW> Nou, ik kan me voorstellen dat het handig is als je een opleiding problemen voor gebruikers oplossen doet...
<StefandeVries_> Dus bedrijven weten wat goed is?
<Snicksie> bwah, elk besturingssysteem heeft zijn voor- en nadelen :)
<MonkeyDust> bedrijven MOETEN contractueel win gebruiken
<Dimitry> maar he voor dat we een kansloze disccusie gaan voeren waar we het toch nooit over eens gaan worden, laten we het eerst maar is voor mekaar krijgen
<Snicksie> er zijn voldoende bedrijven die niet altijd windows gebruiken hoor :)
<CasW> Windows heeft alleen zo veel van de laatste ;)
<Dimitry> dat ik linux kan installeren
<CasW> Is hij al klaar met downloaden dan?
<MonkeyDust> Dimitry: live cd of usb, installeren en klaar
<Snicksie> bwah, de voordelen zijn dat er veel games native voor beschikbaar zijn, meer dan voor de andere besturingssystemen :)
<Dimitry> want als ik linux niet eens kan installeren faalt er toch echt iets
<MonkeyDust> Dimitry: installatie duurt 15 minuten, terwijl je de afwas doet
<Dimitry> MonkeyDust: als dat zo makkelijk was, dan was ik hier niet
<Snicksie> en uiteindelijk is het beste gewoon om ieder besturingssysteem voor izjn voordelen te gebruiken imo
<Dimitry> de installatie werkt niet eens bij mij
<MonkeyDust> installeren is al routine voor mij
<Dimitry> ik heb openSUSE gebrand op cd, nouw vergeet het maar dat het installeert
<MonkeyDust> installer doet alles
<MonkeyDust> ah opensuse, dit is ubuntu support
<Dimitry> ja maar je kunt elke linux op cd branden
<MonkeyDust> opensuse is helemaal iets anders
<Dimitry> weet ik veel MonkeyDust  ik heb zero verstand van linux, ik wil het gewoon leren kennen, om te kijken wat het is
<MonkeyDust> als je het wilt leren, begin je met linux mint
<MonkeyDust> die is voor beginners
<Dimitry> en inmiddels heb ik genoeg frustratie van linux, omdat een boot cd/usb stick aanmaken onmogelijk is voor mij (zoals blijkt)
<CasW> OpenSUSE wilde ook niet installeren? Vreemd...
<Dimitry> ja
<Dimitry> uhm welke foutmelding kreeg die ook al weer
<MonkeyDust> je begint ook metee met opensuse, dat is voor bedrijven en gevorderden
<Dimitry> oja
<Dimitry> "operating system not found"
<CasW> Sommige computers hebben __iets__ in het BIOS die ervoor zorgt, dat er geen andere OS'en geïnstalleerd kunnen worden.
<CasW> Had je de ISO gebrand of de dingen ín de ISO gebrand?
<Dimitry> dat "iets" kunnen we dat aanpassen
<Dimitry> de iso gebrand
<CasW> Soms wel, soms niet, maar hier lijkt het er niet op dat dat het geval is.
<MonkeyDust> je bent fout begonnen, Dimitry
<viezerd> MonkeyDust: nie helemaal waar ;) SUSE Linuxe Enterprise is voor bedrijven en gevorderden, Opensuse is voor thuis/beginners
<MonkeyDust> toch beter met linux mint "beginnen"
<StefandeVries> Meh
<CasW> SUSE Linux Enterprise is voor de bedrijven en gevorderden die support willen, openSUSE is voor de iets gevorderden die wel SUSE willen gebruiken, maar niet willen betalen ;)
<StefandeVries> Ubuntu/Xubuntu zijn net zo goed als Mint.
<MonkeyDust> vind ik wel
<CasW> En bij Xubuntu heb je geen Unity
<CasW> (Wat toch wel een groot voordeel is op kleinere schermen)
<StefandeVries> Unity is ook niet per se negatief
<Dimitry> jullie zouden me al gelukkig maken als ik EEN linux kan isntalleren
<MonkeyDust> oneiric is niet zo handig hoor
<MonkeyDust> Dimitry: mint is de eenvoudigste
<MonkeyDust> bekijk dit eerst eens, vooral de 1e pagina http://www.howtoforge.com/the-perfect-desktop-linux-mint-11-katya
<StefandeVries> Al die stappen zijn ook uit te voeren in (X)Ubuntu, trouwens
<MonkeyDust> partitioneren is het lastigste, dat hield mij aanvankelijk ook op afstand
<MonkeyDust> nu is het routine
<Dimitry> again: jullie zouden me al gelukkig maken als ik EEN linux kan isntalleren
<MonkeyDust> StefandeVries: ik denk dat mint al meer restricted codect voorgeinstalleerd heeft
<CasW> Partitioneren hoef je zelf niet te doen (in de gewone installatie van Ubuntu), je kan gewoon kiezen voor "naast Windows 7 installeren"
<StefandeVries> Ubuntu kan die met een muisklik installeren
<StefandeVries> Dat is niet moeilijker
<StefandeVries> Alleen een extra stap
<MonkeyDust> die stap is er teveel aan, vind ik
<MonkeyDust> voor beginners
<CasW> :P MonkeyDust is liever lui dan moe (van het muisklikken)
<MonkeyDust> CasW: "voor beginners" :)
<MonkeyDust> en mint klinkt nog fris en lekker ook :)
<CasW> Nou, Ubuntu staat voor eensgezindheid, dat is ook wat waard! :P
<MonkeyDust> "ik ben omdat wij zijn" of zoiets
<StefandeVries> 'Klinkt nog fris en lekker ook'.
<StefandeVries> Ja, mensen, meteen Mint installeren nu. :P
<MonkeyDust> or else!
<MonkeyDust> Dimitry: begin met een live usb stick, kun je proberen zonder te installeren
<tiempjuuh> Dimitry: zoek anders eens een steunpunt op in jouw buurt
<tiempjuuh> http://kaart.ubuntu-nl.org
<CasW> Komkom, tiempjuuh, hij heeft nog niets geprobeerd (voor zover wij weten) ;)
<StefandeVries> 'Ubuntu 11.10 was succesfully installed'
<StefandeVries> Zo, updates binnentrekken
<MonkeyDust> ik ben begonnen met Knoppix
<StefandeVries> Ik met Puppy
<StefandeVries> En ubuntu, eigenlijk tegelijkertijd
<Dimitry> geloof het of niet, maar volgensmij is xubuntu aan het installeren
<MonkeyDust> super
<StefandeVries> Oeh, m'n desktop heeft hardwareacceleratie. Unity 3D <3
<CasW> Oh, en ik met Gentoo :P
<CasW> (Nouja, al een tijdje geleden en het werkt nog niet, maar ach...)
<tiempjuuh> ik ben begonnen met 8.10
<MonkeyDust> Dimitry: lees dit meteen ook eens http://www.kletskous.com/2011/05/02/maak-jezelf-en-de-wereld-een-beetje-vrijer-en-stap-over-naar-ubuntu-11-04/ (11.04 is wel nog de vorige versie)
<CasW> Laten we nu maar wachten, kijken of het lukt :P
<MonkeyDust> voort film Julius Caesar zien
<Dimitry> ik ben bezig met de installatie, ik wordt steeds blijer, omdat het werkt
<StefandeVries> :)
<StefandeVries> Nu hopen da na de installatie je hardware correct herkend wordt.
<StefandeVries> En aangestuurd
<StefandeVries> Dat herkennen is het punt niet :P
<Dimitry> wil ik gebruikers accounts importeren?
<CasW> Van...?
<Dimitry> window 7
<StefandeVries> Nee, daar kan je gewoon bij vanuit Xubuntu
<CasW> Eeh, lijkt me wel handig (ik doe het zelf nooit, ik gebruik Windows nooit meer), dan hoef je niet je naam en de naam van je pc en zo in te stellen
<tiempjuuh> nee, doe maar niet
<Dimitry> i did it
<tiempjuuh> toen ik dat ooit aanvinkte verpunkte ie mijn windows
<Dimitry> :O
<StefandeVries> Dan wordt het afwachten
<StefandeVries> Meestal komt t wel goed
<tiempjuuh> naja, dat was heel wat versies geleden
<tiempjuuh> 8.10 alweer
<tiempjuuh> goede, oude tijd :)
<CasW> StefandeVries: Jij hebt het gebruikt? Wat doet het precies?
<CasW> tiempjuuh: Jij zit langer op Ubuntu dan ik ;) Ik ben er pas 9.04 of 9.10 op gestapt geloof ik
<Dimitry> gaat er nu een wereld voor me open nu ik xubuntu ga gebruiken??? :P XD
<CasW> Ja.
<tiempjuuh> zeker
<CasW> Sowieso wel.
<Dimitry> hahahaha
<tiempjuuh> de wereld van commando's
<tiempjuuh> in de worst case
<Dimitry> nog do's en don'ts ?
<tiempjuuh> of een wereld van vrijheid
<tiempjuuh> ja
<CasW> Dat laatste
<StefandeVries> Don't: direct als root willen werken
<CasW> En dat eerste als je geluk hebt en het gaat leren
<StefandeVries> Don't: meteen een kernel compileren
<tiempjuuh> een don't: tik nooit in een terminal sudo in, tenzij je weet wat je doet
<CasW> Don't: rm -rf
<StefandeVries> Do: Gewoon kijken wat je tegenkomt en hier vragen stellen ;)
<tiempjuuh> en rm /
<CasW> ***GROTE DON'T!!!***
<StefandeVries> DON'T!
<Dimitry> oke
<lordnoid> even kijken wat dat commando doet
<tiempjuuh> doe maar niet, lordnoid
<CasW> Google maar, lordnoid.
<StefandeVries> Doe het maar, lordnoid. Maar niet hier komen klagen daarna. :P
<CasW> Of die leuke jslinux, waar is die ook alweer? Bellard.org/jslinux of zo
<tiempjuuh> ik ga even drummen
<tiempjuuh> tot zo
<CasW> Ja
<CasW> Tot zo!
<StefandeVries> tiempjuuh heeft gelijk
<lordnoid> StefandeVries: command not found.. werkt hij wel in Windows? :P
<StefandeVries> Wachten op updates is ook zo wat.
 * StefandeVries gaat zjn orgeltje afraggen
<CasW> Ach.
 * CasW pakt de gitaar erbij.
<Dimitry> me bios is ook flink aangepast zie ik
<CasW> Da's je BIOS niet :P
<lordnoid> heb je zelf gedaan dan..
<CasW> Da's GRUB, de boot loader, die zorgt ervoor dat je Ubuntu en Windows kan opstarten
<Dimitry> ik ga nu inloggen op mijn account :O
<CasW> tiempjuuh: roffel er
<CasW> 's mooi bij
<Ligthert> Heeft hier iemand verstand van Ubuntu en groepen toevallig?
<Dimitry> OH MY GOD ik zit in xubuntu :O :P XD
<lordnoid> xfce is ten minste minder onhandig dan unity :)
<CasW> Groepen? :P
<Ligthert> CasW: groups
<Dimitry> FAAAAAAAl
<lordnoid> ik weet er wel iets van ja
<StefandeVries> lordnoid, jij vindt het minder onhandig
<Dimitry> Onvolledige taalondersteuning, waarom??
<CasW> Ah, je bedoelt "WORKGROUP" van Windows? En hoe dat allemaal werkt? Vraag het lordnoid, ik weet het niet ;P
<lordnoid> lol :P
<CasW> Omdat het nog niet helemaal in het Nederlands is vertaald, blijkbaar
<lordnoid> Ligthert: wat is precies de vraag?
<Ligthert> CasW: ik heb mijn gebruiker in een groep gezet en een bestand chmod g+rw gedaan op een bestand. Deze kan ik vervolgens niet editen.
<CasW> Ik zei nog zo! :P
<Ligthert> Ik heb met vigr en vigr -s alles recht getrokken.
<Ligthert> No beef.
<lordnoid> Ligthert: je geeft de groep die eigenaar is van het bestand wel rw rechten, maar zit je gebruiker er ook in?
<Dimitry> oke ik ga weer huilen
 * CasW gaat de hond uitlaten, succes allemaal!
<Dimitry> hoe activeer ik de draadloos netwerk?
<CasW> Rechtsbovenin
<Dimitry> ja en waar vind ik mijn wireless verbinding dan?
<Ligthert> lordnoid: ik heb een groep gemaakt en daar de user (en andere) in gezet (met vigr en vigr -s). En toen het bestand gechowned en gechmod zodat leden van de betreffende groep rw- rechten hebben.
<lordnoid> zou moeten werken
<lordnoid> staat het ook allemaal goed als je ls -l doet?
<Ligthert> Ik vind het ook vreemd :s
<Ligthert> Yep. :-)
<Ligthert> -rw-rw-r-- 1 root dev-dshared 0 2011-10-26 17:50 write.txt
<Dimitry> firmware missing?
<Ligthert> id sacha geeft: uid=11007(sacha) gid=11000(werk) groups=11000(werk),11026(dev-dshared)
<Dimitry> ohw hij zegt device not ready
<Dimitry> waar haal ik die firmware vandaan?
<Ligthert> geen funky mount opties
<StefandeVries> Device not ready kan ook betekenen dat je een hardwareswitc uit hebt staan
<Dimitry> gaat over wireless networks
<lordnoid> Ligthert: kan root er wel gewoon naar schrijven?
<StefandeVries> weet ik, Dimitry
<Ligthert> lordnoid: Ja.
<Dimitry> StefandeVries: hoe zet ik dat aan dan?
<StefandeVries> Weet ik niet, gaat het om een laptop?
<Dimitry> ja
<StefandeVries> Zit er geen mogelijkheid op, via Fn of een echte schakelaar, om de WiFi uit te zetten?
<Ligthert> lordnoid: Ik werk al jaren met unix dozen, maar dit is zo basic. Ik trek mijn haren eruit over het feit dat ik niet weet waardoor dit komt.
<Dimitry> ja je kunt doormiddel van een schuifknop het an zetten
<Dimitry> maar die reageert niet....
<StefandeVries> Merk en type laptop?
<Dimitry> acer extensa 5220
<lordnoid> Ligthert: sja ik weet t ook niet meer
<Ligthert> lordnoid: np. :-)
<Guest6278> hoi
<Dimitry> StefandeVries:  nog ideeën ?
<tiempjuuh> tik eens in een terminal (hulpmiddelen-terminalvenster) lspci in?
<tiempjuuh> en post de uitkomst in http://pastebin.ubuntu.com
<Dimitry> ik volg je nu al niet meet tiempjuuh
<Dimitry> meer*
<Dimitry> wat is een terminal?
<StefandeVries> Het begin van alle goede.
<Dimitry> hoe kom ik er in?
<tiempjuuh> <tiempjuuh> tik eens in een terminal (hulpmiddelen-terminalvenster) lspci in?
<tiempjuuh> Hulpmiddelen-terminalvenster dus ;)
<StefandeVries> Hulpmiddelen -> Terminalvenster
<tiempjuuh> dat zeg ik, StefandeVries :P
<tiempjuuh> gamma
<Dimitry> waar staat hulpmiddelen :S
<Dimitry> ohw
<Dimitry> je bedoeld hulp
<tiempjuuh> neen
<tiempjuuh> toepassingen-->hulpmiddelen-->terminalvenster
<Dimitry> gevonden
<Dimitry> zeg dan links boven XD
<Dimitry> oke
<Dimitry> dat wordt lastig kopiereen naar pastebin zonder internet
<tiempjuuh> ohja
<tiempjuuh> hm
<tiempjuuh> zet het in een textbestand (toepassingen(linksboven)-->hulpmiddelen-->teksteditor
<tiempjuuh> en sla dat op in je windows schijf
<tiempjuuh> dan reboot je in windows
<tiempjuuh> en post je de uitkoms
<tiempjuuh> t
<tiempjuuh> en dat is he-le-maal niet omslachtig hoor, welnee :P
<Dimitry> lol
<Dimitry> ik ben al bezig
<tiempjuuh> mooi
<Dimitry> windows is nog bezig met updates :'(
<tiempjuuh> ahja
<tiempjuuh> windows moet ook up to date blijven he
<Dimitry> maar wat nu om te huilen is
<tiempjuuh> xp was beter
<Dimitry> ik kan dus maar 1 linux er naast draaien?
<tiempjuuh> in principe, als je harde schijf groot genoeg is, kun je er 50 naast mekaar draaien
<tiempjuuh> 1500
<tiempjuuh> 15000
<Dimitry> ja, maar xubuntu slokt nu de rest van harde schijf op....
<misnix> 126 op 1 schijf meen ik :-p
<tiempjuuh> sja
<tiempjuuh> dan geef je xubuntu wat minder
<tiempjuuh> maar waarom zou je er 1500 naast elkaar wíllen draaien
<Dimitry> maar als ik openSUSE er naast wil draaien moet dat geen probleem geen?
<Dimitry> tiempjuuh:  omdat het kan XD
<Idroy_> Als je er OpenSUSE naast wil hebben, dan zou dat geen probleem moeten zijn
<tiempjuuh> neen
<tiempjuuh> maar goed, eerst maar een xubuntu werkend krijgen :)
<CasW> probeer dit: "start" -> hulpmiddelen (of zo) -> terminalvenster
<CasW> Oh, wacht, eerst naar beneden scrollen...
 * CasW gaat eten
<tiempjuuh> smakelijk, CasW
<Dimitry> tiempjuuh:  kun je op naam zoeken in pastebin?
<tiempjuuh> hoezo
<Dimitry> ik heb het er op gezet onder mijn naam
<Guest23052> of Guest23052
<Guest23052> :)
<Guest23052> woeps, foute kanaal
<tiempjuuh> Heb je het linkje, Dimitry
<Dimitry> dat is het linkje
<Guest23052> wat is het linkje
<Guest23052> ah, dat is het linkje
<Dimitry2> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/719818/
<Dimitry2> verkeerde chat XD
<Dimitry2> hahahaha
<Dimitry2> tiempjuuh:
<tiempjuuh> c'est simple:
<tiempjuuh> hang je laptop aan het bedrade netwerk
<tiempjuuh> dan, klik op toepassingen-->instellingen-->stuurprogramma's
<tiempjuuh> installeer het stuurprogramma voor broadcom
<tiempjuuh> en tu es klaar
<Dimitry2> geen frans graag dat heb ik laten vallen
<tiempjuuh> lol
<tiempjuuh> dat is zeer simpel frans
<tiempjuuh> een beetje steenkolenfrans
<Dimitry2> hehehe weet ik
<tiempjuuh> had je al in de eerste
<tiempjuuh> of iig, ik heb het nu
<Dimitry2> nouw dan gaan we maar weer terug naar linux
<tiempjuuh> beter idee
<tiempjuuh> :)
<Dimitry2> kon je dat niet vertellen zonder deze omweg?
<tiempjuuh> hoezo
<Dimitry2> :p
<tiempjuuh> [18:51] <tiempjuuh> c'est simple:
<tiempjuuh> [18:51] <tiempjuuh> hang je laptop aan het bedrade netwerk
<tiempjuuh> [18:51] <tiempjuuh> dan, klik op toepassingen-->instellingen-->stuurprogramma's
<tiempjuuh> [18:52] <tiempjuuh> installeer het stuurprogramma voor broadcom
<tiempjuuh> [18:52] <tiempjuuh> en tu es klaar
<tiempjuuh> dat moet je doen in linux
<Dimitry2> nouw wat is je betere idee?
<Dimitry2> oke
<tiempjuuh> er is geen andere manier
<tiempjuuh> dit is de enige manier die er is
<Dimitry2> oke
<tiempjuuh> aan het bedrade netwerk en die stappen
<Dimitry> ok
<Dimitry> tiempjuuh: waarvind ik toepassingen?
<tiempjuuh> linksbovenin
<Dimitry> ik zie nergens stuurprogramma's staaan...
<tiempjuuh> hm
<tiempjuuh> extra stuurprogramma's
<tiempjuuh> (ik heb zelf geen xubuntu)
<Dimitry> Hm
<Dimitry> additon drivers
<Dimitry> maar
<Dimitry> ik krijg fout melding
<Dimitry> driver instalation failed
<tiempjuuh> oh, wat raare
<tiempjuuh> raar*
<CasW> Ik ben terug
<tiempjuuh> ah, CasW
<tiempjuuh> weet jij waarom extra stuurprogramma's een foutmelding geeft?
<Dimitry> waar vind ik /var/log/jockey.log?
<CasW> In /var/log/jockey.log :P
<tiempjuuh> bestandsbeheer-->bestandssysteem-->var-->log-->jockey.log
<CasW> Dan moet je je bestandsbeheer openen, "places" of zo en dan "bestandssysteem
<tiempjuuh> he, getsie CasW, wat flauw :P
<CasW> En daar inderdaad var -> log -> jockey.log
<StefandeVries> Hé, tiempjuuh, heb jij dat ook? :S
<tiempjuuh> wat
<tiempjuuh2> wat heb ik ook?
<StefandeVries> Foutmeldingen bij Jockey
<Dimitry> maar goed ik kan de driver broadcom niet installeren wat nu?
<tiempjuuh> nee, Dimitry heeft dat
<StefandeVries> Oh..
<StefandeVries> ATI-kaarT?
<tiempjuuh> nee, broadcom
<StefandeVries> Hmm, oké
<Dimitry> wat moet ik doen?
<Dimitry_> heb ik wat gemist?
<Dimitry_> connectie scheen weg gevallen
<tiempjuuh2> o, nee hoor, ik ben voor je aan het zoeken
<Dimitry_> ohw oke
<Dimitry_> dankje
<tiempjuuh2> gotcha
<tiempjuuh2> zoek in het softwarecentrum op broadcom
<Dimitry> volgensmij heb ik jullie flabbergasted?
<tiempjuuh2> wablief
<tiempjuuh2> ah, hoezo
<Dimitry> naja dat mijn broadcam niet wil installeren
<tiempjuuh2> hm nee
<tiempjuuh2> zoals ik zei:
<tiempjuuh2> [19:14] <tiempjuuh2> gotcha
<tiempjuuh2> [19:14] <tiempjuuh2> zoek in het softwarecentrum op broadcom
<Dimitry> ohw dat heb ik gemist
<Dimitry> sorry
<Dimitry> software centrum???
<tiempjuuh2> en dan het programma Utlity for extracting Broadcom 43xx firmware installeren
<tiempjuuh2> toepassingen-->softwarecentrum
<Dimitry> als ik broadcom zoek vind ik niks
<tiempjuuh2> hm, hang je aan het internet?
<CasW> Onderin staat misschien iets van "1 technisch item tonen"?
<tiempjuuh2> nee, niet nodig...
<Dimitry> ik download disk utility
<Dimitry> manage drives and media
<tiempjuuh2> waarom?
<Dimitry> jij zij dat ik dat moest downloaden
<tiempjuuh2> nee
<tiempjuuh2> dat zei ik niet
<Dimitry> <tiempjuuh2> en dan het programma Utlity for extracting Broadcom 43xx firmware installeren
<tiempjuuh2> Dat is niet disk utility
<tiempjuuh2> foutje
<tiempjuuh2> het moet een andere zijn
<Dimitry> gelukkig zit er een remove knop op :)
<tiempjuuh2> de broncode, en de common files
<tiempjuuh2> dus, in het softwarecentrum op broadcom zoeken
<Dimitry> "ubuntu software center" heet het
<Dimitry> daar zoek ik op de naam broadcom
<Dimitry> maar dan vindt ie niks
<tiempjuuh2> wat raar
<Dimitry> kan broadcom niet vinden wat nu?
<StefandeVries> Hmm, zou het mogelijk zijn om SSH-keys centraal op een netwerkservertje op te slaan, en dan vanaf alle clients beschikbaar te laten zijn?
<tiempjuuh2> vast wel
<tiempjuuh2> hoe: geen idee
<StefandeVries> Nou, dat het kan is al wat :P
<OerHeks> broadcom, zoeken op br
<OerHeks> pasdon, bcm
 * OerHeks heeft ruzie met de r
<Dimitry> ook niks gevonden OerHeks
<OerHeks> zit je in synaptic of softwarecentrum ?
<OerHeks> die laatste is bagger
<tiempjuuh> synaptic zit niet meer in 11.10, OerHeks
<OerHeks> gewoon installeren
<tiempjuuh> Dimitry: tik een in die enge terminal: 'sudo apt-get update'
<OerHeks> ik weet niet waar die bcm dingen zitten, partner repo ?
<tiempjuuh> partner staat niet aan bij mij...
<Dimitry> tiempjuuh:  dan wil ik het wachtwoord invullen
<Dimitry> maar hij reageert niet :S
<tiempjuuh> klopt
<tiempjuuh> je ziet geen sterretjes, dat hoort zo
<tiempjuuh> gewoon blind intikken
<Dimitry> ohe
<Dimitry> dat wist ik niet
<tiempjuuh2> Dan weet je het nu :)
<Dimitry> oke uitgevoerd
<Dimitry> is het nu klaar?
<tiempjuuh2> dan opnieuw naar software centrum
<tiempjuuh2> en herhaal de zoekopdracht
<Dimitry> ik vind nog steeds niks op broadcom
<tiempjuuh2> hm
<tiempjuuh2> erg vreemd
<tiempjuuh2> ik weet het goed gemaakt
<Dimitry> oke
<tiempjuuh> in de terminal
<tiempjuuh> sudo apt-get install broadcom-sta-common bcmwl-kernel-source
<StefandeVries> stefan@1001PX:~$ apt-cache search broadcom
<StefandeVries> b43-fwcutter - Utility for extracting Broadcom 43xx firmware
<StefandeVries> broadcom-sta-common - Common files for the Broadcom STA Wireless driver
<StefandeVries> broadcom-sta-source - Source for the Broadcom STA Wireless driver
<StefandeVries> bcmwl-kernel-source - Broadcom 802.11 Linux STA wireless driver source
<StefandeVries> stefan@1001PX:~$
<tiempjuuh> ja StefandeVries, die gaat Dimitry nu installeren
<tiempjuuh> :)
<StefandeVries> Al dat grafisch geneuzel :P
<tiempjuuh> idd
<tiempjuuh> maar voor nieuwerts is de terminal vaak eng
<tiempjuuh> daarom doe ik voor hulp liefst eerst alles grafisch, dan pas terminal
<tiempjuuh> maar ik doe ook liever via de terminal
<StefandeVries> Alle vier hierboven weet ik
<StefandeVries> ;)
<tiempjuuh> gaat 1200 keer sneller dan grafisch gezeik
<StefandeVries> Maar de terminal is vaak zoveel sneller
<StefandeVries> Exact ja
<tiempjuuh> En het staat interessant tegenover andere mensen 8)
<Dimitry> hij blijf aan het connecten tot de server, maar hij blijft op 0% staan
<Dimitry> tiempjuuh:
<tiempjuuh> moet je misschien op j drukken of y
<tiempjuuh> en dan op enter
<Dimitry> something wickend happend  ^^
<OerHeks> vraagt hij niet om autherisatie ??
<Dimitry> ik heb al een keer op J gedrukt
<tiempjuuh> OerHeks: hij heeft een tijdje (7 minuten) al sudo gebruikt
<tiempjuuh> en je hebt hem wel aan het internet hangen?
<Dimitry> Something wicked happened resolving 'nl.archive.ubuntu.com:http (-5 - No addr es associated with hostname)
<tiempjuuh> shite
<tiempjuuh> reboot doet wonderen
<tiempjuuh> herstart dus eens
<Dimitry> ok
<Dimitry> en wat moet ik herhalen dan?
<tiempjuuh> die commando's
<MonkeyDust> broadcom 43** zijn een probleem in ubuntu, probeer eens met medibuntu http://www.medibuntu.org/
<MonkeyDust> ah oei, scherm stond  verkeerd
<tiempjuuh> MonkeyDust: dus je moet medibuntu toevoegen voor broadcom?
<OerHeks> nee hoor
<Dimitry> Hmmmm
<OerHeks> broadcom 43xx werkjt hier prima
<tiempjuuh> dat dacht ik dus ook al
<Dimitry> het is gelukt denk ik
<Dimitry> even restarten
<tiempjuuh> Dimitry: mooi
<Dimitry> oke nouw heb ik een vraag, hoe en waar leer ik die codes?
<OerHeks> maar dat broadcom niet de geweldigste is, klopt.
<tiempjuuh> Die codes leer je in de praktijk, als alles eenmaal werkt, hoop je ze niet meer nodig te hebben :D
<tiempjuuh> er zijn wel leuke sites
<tiempjuuh> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal bijvoorbeeld
<tiempjuuh> Ik ga even douchen, jullie zullen het even zonder mij moeten doen :)
<tiempjuuh> overigens, gewoon uit nieuwsgierigheid: Dimitry, hoe oud ben je?
<Dimitry> 21
<Dimitry> uhm waarom crasht  ubuntu software center?
<tiempjuuh> omdat het eigenlijk bagger is
<tiempjuuh> tot zo :)
<Dimitry> ok
<OerHeks> wat noem je crashen ?
<Dimitry> wat heerlijk dat je tijdens een installatie een kut pop up tusstendoor krijgt
<OerHeks> krijg je een error, omdat terminal nog openstaat o.i.d ?
<OerHeks> ehm, let op je taalgebruik, ajb
<Dimitry> ohw sorry
<Dimitry> ik haat pop ups
<OerHeks> linux is juist veilig, door een gescheiden systeem tussen gebruiker en onderliggende dingen.
<OerHeks> naar is als die popup onder je venster komt, dat is een bugje ..
<Dimitry> uhm, even een vraagje ik heb google chrome gedownload
<Dimitry> hoe open ik chrome nu?
<OerHeks> heeft chrome zich al geinstalleerd ? anders naar downloads gaan, en file aanklikken, pass, etc
<Dimitry> al gedaan
<OerHeks> dan kan je in dat unity zoeken op chrome
<OerHeks> eenmaal gestart, kan je in de unity balk op het icoon klikken, en als favoriet aanmerken
<OerHeks> schijnt handig te zijn
<Dimitry> ik weet niet hoe ik het moet openen?
<OerHeks> ik kan niet meekijken, zit op KDE
<OerHeks> als hij niet in je menu te vinden is, is hij nog niet geinstalleerd ?
<MonkeyDust> Dimitry: ik heb niet gevolgd, is het unity?
<tiempjuuh2> xubuntu
<Dimitry> google chrome-stable is installed
<MonkeyDust> ah
<Dimitry> maar waar het icoontje is van chrome geen idee
<tiempjuuh2> Toepassingen-->internet-->google chrome webbrowser
<MonkeyDust> even kijken of ik xubuntu heb
<Dimitry> ohw daaar
<Dimitry> hahaha
<OerHeks> gelukkig heb je gene unity :P
<tiempjuuh2> doet je draadloos het nu?
<Dimitry> ja die doet het :D
<tiempjuuh2> OerHeks: dan had ik het nog geha
<tiempjuuh2> d
<tiempjuuh2> Dimitry: Mooi zo!!
<Dimitry> tiempjuuh2:  dankje
<tiempjuuh> geen dank :)
<tiempjuuh> wist je trouwens dat je met <tab> een nickname compleet kan maken
<tiempjuuh> dus bijv. dimi<tab>en dan wordt het Dimitry
<trijntje> wat een drukte hier :)
<Dimitry> waar?
<Dimitry> hier?
<Dimitry> ja ik ben niet compleet dom, ik weet hoe irc chats werken ;)
<tiempjuuh> ja trijntje, zowaar wordt er in #ubuntu-nl gesproken :)
<Dimitry> wat is de msn van linux?
<MonkeyDust> virtueel xubuntu installeren, zie
<tiempjuuh> ojojoj Dimitry, er zijn zoveel vervangers
<trijntje> Dimitry: empathy is standaard
<MonkeyDust> Dimitry: empathy of zo
<MonkeyDust> of aMSN
<trijntje> emesene lijkt het meeste op mns op windows
<tiempjuuh> een van mijn favorieten is Pidgin
<trijntje> amsn is niet stabiel ;)
<tiempjuuh> en is lelijk
<Dimitry> wat is wel stabiel?
<StefandeVries> Pidgin
<tiempjuuh> pidgin
<StefandeVries> Empathy is té basaal
<tiempjuuh> nouhouhou StefandeVries, je was me voohoohoor!!
 * MonkeyDust probeert pidgin
<trijntje> pidgin is goed ja
<tiempjuuh> Dimitry: ze ondersteunen echter geen webcam
<tiempjuuh> dus daarvoor moet je Windows gebruiken.
<Dimitry> dus ik kan met linux geen webcam gebruiken?
<Piratelv> Dimitry,  als je msn plus extra's wil is moet je kijken naar emesene. ( 1 is best wel stabiel, over 2 weet ik dit niet) Zo niet ga voor pidgin of empathy
<OerHeks> skype wel.
<tiempjuuh> Dimitry: msn niet, omdat microsoft ooit zijn protocol heeft afgeschermd
<Dimitry> ik denk dat ik pidgin neem, dat schijnt het beste te werken met mijn hotmail account
<tiempjuuh> daardoor kan je niet webcammen met linu
<tiempjuuh> x
<Dimitry> lol
<OerHeks> xp gebruikers hebben dezelfde problemen als wij, ze hebben xp eruit gegooid, marketing.
<Dimitry> FAAl
<OerHeks> maar je kan wel skype-cammen
<MonkeyDust2> test
<Dimitry> oeh
<OerHeks> tot microsoft dat ook verbied
<MonkeyDust2> hm, dit is met pidgin
<Dimitry> ik kan skype installeren op linux? :P
<thomasave> ja
<tiempjuuh> jazeker
<trijntje> ja, netjes uit de standaard software
<tiempjuuh> http://www.skype.com/intl/nl/get-skype/on-your-computer/linux/
<tiempjuuh> en dan kiezen voor 'Ubuntu 10.04+, 32 bit' :)
<trijntje> tiempjuuh: zit gewoon al in het softwarecentrum
<tiempjuuh> oh, echt
<tiempjuuh> in de partners?
<trijntje> wel in oneiric, geen idee of het in eerdere versies zit
<tiempjuuh> die heeft Dimitry nl. nog niet ingeschakeld ;)
<tiempjuuh> verdomd
<tiempjuuh> je hebt gelijk
<MonkeyDust> ok
<MonkeyDust> Dimitry: is je xubuntu in het engels of nederalnds?
<tiempjuuh> engels, nog
<Dimitry> ik hoopte dat de woorden instellingen en afbeeldingen en hulpmiddelen nederlands zijn....
<tiempjuuh> http://sites.google.com/site/computertip/directdoen#TOC-Stel-alles-goed-in-op-Nederlands
<tiempjuuh> punt 1.4
<tiempjuuh> linkerkolom
<Dimitry> zoja dan heb ik een nederlands xubuntu
<Dimitry> laat ik eerst is beginnen met updates uitvoeren
<Dimitry> zo'n 83 stuks
<MonkeyDust> heb je een installatie gedaan? of een live sessie?
<tiempjuuh> en daarna, dan moet je dat van die site uitvoeren
<tiempjuuh> dan is alles goed nederlands
<Dimitry> zal ik doen tiempjuuh
<tiempjuuh> ik moet gaan
<Dimitry> ok
<Dimitry> bedankt voor al je hulp
<tiempjuuh> oh ja, Dimitry, het is niet helemaal voor xubuntu, die site, maar ik hoop dat je je ermee redt
<Dimitry> ok
<tiempjuuh> en het zal staan onder instellingen
<tiempjuuh> welterusten :)
<Dimitry> ok
<Dimitry> wow jij gaat vroeg naar bed
<OerHeks> hij moet morgen de koeien melken
<Dimitry> ah dat zal het zijn XD
<Dimitry> wat geniaal: if you don't know why is there already, just replace it XD
<Dimitry> is dat het motto van linux?
<OerHeks> omdat het kán ..
<cuttiie> haayy
<cuttiie> 'k zeii hooii
<cuttiie> hmmmmmmm
<viezerd> verder alles goed ?
<cuttiie> jaa hoor
<cuttiie> hoiipeepsz
<cuttiie> ssssst
<cuttiie> katjuska
<cuttiie> himmm
<Snicksie> cuttiie, dit kanaal is wel niet bedoeld om gewoon in te spammen he ;) dit is bedoeld voor support, ook al zijn er op het moment geen mensen die support nodig hebben ;)
<cuttiie> hoii
<cuttiie> hooii
<CasW> JanC?
<cuttiie> houuu$
<cuttiie> *hoooii$$
<JanC> cuttiie: zoals al gezegd, dit kanaal is voor support, niet voor zinloze kreten...
<hansw> volgens mij is het het uitproberen van regex
<MonkeyDust> JanC: in den Humo blaast Lenny Kravitz de loftrompet over vinyl platen :)
<MonkeyDust> oeps, verkeerd kanaal
<cuttiie> enn nuu ?
<cuttiie> :|
<StefandeVries> cuttiie is best irri
<Dimitry> is er nog iemand?
<OerHeks> ehm ..
<Wanda__> Yep
<Dimitry> oke
<Dimitry> ik probeer mijn xubuntu nu volledig nederlands te maken
<Dimitry> maar de link die ik kreeg werkt neit echt
<hansw> oef, nederlands
<Wanda__> 11.10
<hansw> zodat andere mensen je pc niet meer snappen?
<Dimitry> waarom zouden ze het niet meer snappen?
<hansw> Dimitry, omdat ze andere talen gewend zijn?
<hansw> zoals chinees, engels, duits, spaans
<Dimitry> ja de meeste nederlanders spreken hier chinees.....
<OerHeks> welke tip heb je gekregen en waar werkt het niet ?
<Dimitry> <tiempjuuh> http://sites.google.com/site/computertip/directdoen#TOC-Stel-alles-goed-in-op-Nederlands [20:27] <tiempjuuh> punt 1.4 [20:28] <tiempjuuh> linkerkolom
<OerHeks> ow dat slaat niet op Xubuntu hé ?
<OerHeks> onveilige site trouwens :P
<Wanda__> ;-)
 * OerHeks bedoelt niet de tipjes
<Wanda__> Nee.
<viezerd> die link werkt niet ? of de tips op die link ?
<OerHeks> ik denk wel dat in Xubuntu hetzelfde moet gebeuren, maar ik weet niet of de menu eender is.
<OerHeks> Wanda__, gij is toch ook met Xubuntu in de weer ?
<Wanda__> Menu - Systeem - Taalondersteuning daar al gekeken
<hansw> hoe gaan ze straks wayland benoemen in de ubuntu distro's? woeibuntu?
<Wanda__> Niet alles is vertaald in Xuby.
<Wanda__> Pas vanaf 12.04 LTS.
<OerHeks> ai
<OerHeks> ik ben mamaś laptop aan het verprutsen door ubuntu te installeren.
<Dimitry> lol
<Dimitry> ik heb nu linux.... en nu?
<OerHeks> ga in softwarecentrum rondkijken
<OerHeks> ga wat lezen > http://fullcirclemagazine.org/
<MonkeyDust> bezoek mijn website http://linuxbachot.co.cc/ :p
<OerHeks> bekijk wat games > http://www.whylinuxisbetter.net/items/free_games/index.php?lang=[/url
<OerHeks> ik doe graag die onderste ..
<Dimitry> xbobo?
<MonkeyDust> linux is better staat op mijn portaal
<MonkeyDust> dank
<erkan^> welke versie heb jij, Dimitry ?
<OerHeks> sinds kort kan je ook doneren aan ubuntu-nl :-)
<erkan^> dat wil ik ook doen
<erkan^> :P
<Dimitry> schijt nu heb ik xubuntu
<Dimitry> en  er is nog steeds geen wereld voor me open gegaan
<erkan^> #xfce, Dimitry ?
<Dimitry> huh?
<erkan^> wat is een probleem dan?
<Dimitry> ik had gewoon meer verwacht
<erkan^> erg hé?
<Dimitry> ja eigenlijk wel dus
<Dimitry> zo onbevredigend
<erkan^> wat wil je eigenlijk doen, Dimitry ?
<Dimitry> geen idee
<Dimitry> ik wilde gewoon linux leerde kennen
<erkan^> en?
<Dimitry> het valt een beetje tegen
<erkan^> hoelang ken je linux al?
#ubuntu-nl 2011-10-27
<Guest5709> helo
<Sjimmie> lala
<Sjimmie> s/lala/lalala
<markdark> voice of #ubuntu
<markdark> -nl
<tiempjuuh> Hoe kan ik draadloos internet configureren in ubuntu server?
<Piratelv> iwconfig = ifconfig voor draadloos
<tiempjuuh> ik za even proberen :)
<tiempjuuh> en hoe kan ik verbinden, ik zie alleen met iwconfig of ie verbonden is?
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/
<OerHeks> http://dalebetts.blogspot.com/2010/12/setting-up-wireless-ubuntu-server-1010.html
<tiempjuuh> thnx OerHeks, ik ga ermee aan de slag :)
<OerHeks> als je dit snapt, dan ben je al aardig ver.
<OerHeks> bij een server wil je dat wireless gelijk start, bij een desktop zodra je inlogt.
<MonkeyDust> wireless server? :s
<MonkeyDust> wireless is onstabiel, waarom zou je dat dan voor een server gebruiken
<OerHeks> het is een mooi prutsproject.
<OerHeks> als je hem serieus gaat draaien, voor meer dan 3 users, dan ga je nadenken ..
<viezerd> mwah, goeie AP pakken
<tiempjuuh> ik ga eerst naar mijn oma, dan ga ik ermee aan de slag :)
<tiempjuuh> tot straks
<OerHeks> er zijn situaties dan een Wireless servertje gewenst is. o.a. voor ipcam beelden opslag.
<bluexmedia> Beste, vandaag heb ik Ubuntu geinstalleerd op mijn notebook. Voor mijn bedrijf moet er een offline programma dmv het pakket Xampp geimplementeerd worden. Alles ging zowel goed, toen ik de download moest opslaan in de root /opt. Vervolgens kreeg ik de melding dat deze map tegen schrijven beveiligd was. Hierna ging ik kijken bij map eigenschappen en stond er dat ik niet de beheerder/eigenaar ben van deze root. Als ik bij gebruiker
<hansw> bluexmedia, is xampp niet eigenlijk lamp?
<hansw> maar dan voor osx?
<bluexmedia> Ja, zelfde benaming. Linux maakt er Lamp van, Windows en Mac OSx hanteren Xampp.
<bluexmedia> Maar het draait eigenlijk alleen om de mappen structuur. Ik ben al een hele avond bezig en wordt er een beetje moedeloos van.
<ertai_NL> bluexmedia: kan je niet beter apache, mysql en php van de repository af installeren?
<bluexmedia> erai_NL: ik ben echt een lake met ubuntu. Heeft iemand tijd om me hierin eventueel te ondersteunen. Normaliter stond op mijn notebook Windows en op mijn iMac Mac osx, maar Ubuntu is echt even wat anders.
<ertai_NL> bluexmedia: welke versie van Ubuntu heb je? 11.04?
<ertai_NL> ehm.. 11.10 bedoel ik
<bluexmedia> Ja klopt, de laatste versie.
<ertai_NL> ok.. in het Ubuntu Software-centrum kan je het beste de paketten installeren
<bluexmedia> Geldt dit ook voor Lamp?
<ertai_NL> ja
<OerHeks> nou, je kan voor een server beter de server iso gebruiken, dan de desktop
<hansw> op een server wil je gewoon apt-get gebruiken ja
<bluexmedia> Dus als ik het goed begrijp werkt het installatie proces het zelfde als windows zijn .exe gebruikt en mac osx .dwg?
<hansw> apt-get install php mysql*
<ertai_NL> OerHeks: en wil je een leek dan met de terminal laten werken?
 * ertai_NL laat zoiemand liever met de GUI werken
<hansw> bluexmedia, dmg bedoel je denk ik, maar xamp is niet voor productie, meer voor development
<bluexmedia> Haha ik kan der best mee omgaan alleen de comando's ken ik nie.
<hansw> bluexmedia, wat voor php pakket wil je installeren dan?
<bluexmedia> euh dmg sorry.. To much AutoCad :P
<ertai_NL> bluexmedia: het commando is: sudo apt-get install php mysql*
<ertai_NL> bluexmedia: dat installeerd de lamp-server
<ertai_NL> bluexmedia: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Lamp <- hier is de NLse handleiding
<bluexmedia> Ik heb zelf een media bedrijf en vanaf 01-01-2012 start ik met en nieuwe bedrijfstak een event ticket systeem.
<hansw> maar wat voor php pakket heb je nodig dan?
<OerHeks> ecommerce magento, zen cart ...
<OerHeks> zoveel mogenlijkheden
<hansw> ecommerce, lek, magento....
<bluexmedia> Eigen geschreven systeem, is al klaar
<bluexmedia> php 5.2.17
<hansw> je hebt zelf iets geschreven ?
<hansw> mag ik eens testen? :-)
<bluexmedia> Moet je nog even wachten, de laatste puntjes worden op de i gezet.
<bluexmedia> info@bluexmedia.nl  Stuur ff mailtje dan ;)
<hansw> je kunt me hier wel bereiken
<bluexmedia> Al goed
<hansw> maar ik ga er van uit dat je hebt getest op xss, sqlinjecties, session hijacking, etc...?
<bluexmedia> Offcourse
<bluexmedia> Maar ff to the point :P
<bluexmedia> We waren bezig met een offline server. :P
<hansw> we? of jij?
<bluexmedia> Hmm, E: Kan pakket php niet vinden
<hansw> e:
<hansw> ?
<hansw> zit je nu op windows, osx of linux?
<hansw> ik kan het niet meer volgen
<bluexmedia> Geen idee, dat is het geen dat in de log staat.
<hansw> in welke log?
<bluexmedia> Let op, 'ndoutils-nagios3-mysql' wordt geselecteerd, in plaats van 'ndoutils-mysql' E: Kan pakket php niet vinden
<bluexmedia> terminal
<StefandeVries> php5
<hansw> maar even buiten dat, als je dat niet weet moet je geen server gaan draaien
<StefandeVries> niet php
<hansw> ndo heb je zelden nodig trouwens
<hansw> en nagios is vooral perl
<hansw> en c
<hansw> geen php
<hansw> maar wellicht hebben we je met mysql* in de war gebracht, sorry
<bluexmedia> Pff.. laat maar zitten.
<hansw> nu al?
<bluexmedia> Nou ja kijk, ik wil graag iets voor elkaar krijgen, heb een klein duwtje nodig in de goede richting. Server opzetting is op windows geen probleem. Het bedrijf heeft zelf een server ruimte met 24 patchkasten. Ubuntu werkt anders en ik wil dit systeem draaiende krijgen voor  eind van  jaar.
<OerHeks> ga prutsen met een servertje waar je direct bij kan. eventueel wel met een desktop.
<bluexmedia> Begrijpend lezen is lastig.
<hansw> bluexmedia, php loopt ook op windows hoor, als daar je kennis beter is doe het dan daar
<hansw> of huur iemand in die je wegwijs maakt, of doe een cursus linux
<hansw> inhuren kun je me altijd, meestal vanaf 85 euro p/u
<hansw> anderen hier ook wel denk ik
<bluexmedia> Dan moet een bedrijfskapitaal van 3,9 miljoen vast genoeg zijn ;)
<bluexmedia> Het enige wat ik wil weten is hoe je de schrijfrechten kunt veranderen van de mappen usr en opt.
<hansw> dat ligt er maar aan hoeveel personeel je hebt, maar als je met bijna 4 zelf gaat lopen prutsen met lamp zonder kennis gaat dat kapitaal wel krimpen
<hansw>  /usr wil je niet veranderen
<hansw> en vermoedelijk moet je een subdir in /opt hebben, maak die aan als root en chown het dan naar de eigenaar
<bluexmedia> Nou dan zijn we daar al uit.
<hansw> je weet wat groups zijn?
 * hansw verwacht nog vragen over hoe je apache een domein moet laten zien, hoe je een dump kunt inlezen op de cli, hoe je rechten weggeeft binnen mysql
<hansw> ....
<bluexmedia> Ja
<hansw> heb je al documentatie doorgenomen?
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/  http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/WerkenMetDeTerminal
<bluexmedia> Mee bezig
<bluexmedia> Maar mag ik eens een vraag stellen, waren jullie direct weg met linux toen je er voor het eerst mee ging werken?
<OerHeks> nee, dat heeft wel even geduurt voor ik de windows malware zat werd.
<hansw> ik was vrij snel over, ik was aan het programmeren en kreeg de tip om het in linux te gaan doen
<hansw> 3 maand dual boot, daarna was ik over
<hansw> en dat was in 1998 ofzo
<bluexmedia> Dus dat was je niet in 1,5 uur gelukt?
<hansw> bluexmedia, maar die opmerkig over windows is terecht hoor, focus je op waar je goed in bent
<bluexmedia> Misschien wel :)
<hansw> bluexmedia, nou, was een middagje bezig met de installatie, daarna nog een paar weken met de tools van linux, maar had er niet veel hulp bij nodig, het is vrij logisch
<hansw> we willen je best helpen maar je haalt windows, osx en linux door elkaar, ga dat eerst even op een rijtje zetten
<bluexmedia> Maar goed in ieder geval, bedankt voor de hulp tot dus ver.
<bluexmedia> Nee maar ik denk dat je me net verkeerd begreep.
<bluexmedia> Het geen wat ik net neer heb gezet was de respons gekopieerd en geplakt uit de terminal.
<bluexmedia> Ik snapte dit niet omdat Linux niet met die schijf verdeling werkt.
<hansw> ik ga eens slapen, morgen klooien met unix, oracle, laters
<bluexmedia> De rest  van die installatie procedure van Lamp is gelukt, behalve het php gedeelte.
<bluexmedia> Pff..
<viezerd> je mag mij ook inhuren :P
<JanC> ik was ook niet in 1,5 uur over van DOS naar Windows...   :P
<JanC> (en ik ben hier waarschijnlijk de enige die indertijd Windows 2.x "gebruikt" heeft?)
#ubuntu-nl 2011-10-28
<RichardJ> wekker nodig? `echo "amixer sset Master 100 && mpg321 /path/to/sound.mp3" | at "7:00"`
<beheerder> hallo
<tiempjuuh> dag blabla
<blabla> der is zowaar leven o_O
<blabla> hoe gaatie?
<tiempjuuh> prima
<tiempjuuh> voor offtopic geneuzel graag naar #ubuntu-nl-offtopic
<tiempjuuh> daar is altijd leven 8)
<blabla> ah okay :)
<blabla> ik heb simple lightdm manager geinstalleerd en weer verwijderd
<blabla> nu is mijn lightdm nog steeds zwart
<blabla> simple lightdm manager werkte voor mij niet, omdat mijn home folder encrypted is
<CasW> En de achtergrond van lightdm staat in de home folder? Dat hoop ik toch van niet voor je ;)
<blabla> dus mien vraog is; hoe kan ik de login-achtergrond veranderen?
<blabla> lightdm folder was in de homefolder volgens mij
<CasW> Dan kan hij daar dus niets uit lezen... Ik weet zo gauw niet of er ook nog een config file is ergens anders...
<blabla> heb gekeken en ja... de verborgen .simpleLightDMManager folder zit nog steeds in mijn home folder
<blabla> zelfs na het verwijderen -.-
<CasW> Dat is op zich niet erg
<CasW> Je kan hem verwijderen als je wilt, je kan hem ook laten staan
<blabla> je zou denken dat "sudo apt-get remove simple-lightdm-manager" alles weer zou verwijdern... maar ja, das het probleem nie
<CasW> Ga op zoek naar iets als lightdm.conf op je pc
<blabla> kheb er 3 gevonden...
<blabla> 1tje in etc/init
<blabla> 1tje in /etc/lightdm
<blabla> en 1tje in /usr/share/doc/lightdm
<CasW> Die laatste lijkt het me niet te zijn; doc = documentatie, lijkt mij
<blabla> kheb ook een lightdm.config bestand en een lightdm.conffiles bestand
<CasW> Wat staat er in lightdm.conffiles?
<CasW> En waar staat lightdm.config?
<blabla> spam-alert:
<CasW> Nee, stop!
<CasW> Plak het op paste.ubuntu.com, en kopieer dan de link, plak díe hier
<blabla> je was te laat, maar het comando werd niet herkent :P
<CasW> Gelukkig
<blabla> http://paste.ubuntu.com/721625/
<blabla> en de locatie is trouwens /var/lib/dpkg/info
<CasW> Ah, dan is dat ook niet belangrijk...
<CasW> Het lijkt erop dat je /etc/init/lightdm.conf even moet plakken op die pastebin
<blabla> hmokay...
<blabla> http://paste.ubuntu.com/721627/
<CasW> Hmm, dit is geen configfile... :P
<blabla> volgende?
<CasW> Ik ben ook nog wel geïnteresseerd in /etc/pam.d/lightdm en /etc/lightdm/users.conf...
<blabla> pam.d = http://paste.ubuntu.com/721630/
<blabla> users.conf = http://paste.ubuntu.com/721632/
<blabla> en etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf = http://paste.ubuntu.com/721634/
<CasW> Misschien, héél misschien nog in /etc/dbus-1/system.d/org.freedesktop.DisplayManager.conf... Anders weet ik het ook niet
<blabla> http://paste.ubuntu.com/721638/
<blabla> displaymanager
<CasW> Nope, niets... :( Helaas, ik kan je niet verder helpen, misschien anderen hier?
 * blabla kijkt eens rond...
<blabla> ik denk dat het in de unity-greeter.conf bestand zit... want die ziet er zo uit:
<blabla> http://paste.ubuntu.com/721644/
<CasW> Ja, lijkt mij ook...
<CasW> Goed, background en logo moeten dus veranderd worden ;)
<blabla> yup, wat zijn de oude settings?
<CasW> Geen idee ;) Ik heb hier nog geen 11.10 op staan
<blabla> iemand hier die wel oneric heeft en even in het /etc/lightdm/unity-greeter.conf kan kieken?
<CasW> Iemand hier met Ubuntu 11.10 die blabla wil helpen?
<blabla> ik heb al iets gevonden: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/tool-change-lightdm-wallpaper-ubuntu-11-10/
<CasW> Ahja, is goed :) Die lijn van "logo" kan je wel weer terugzetten, lijkt me wel zo handig (als die file er nog staat, natuurlijk)
<blabla> ik heb dit gedaan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/721657/
<blabla> denk je dat de backgrounds folder ook goed is?
<CasW> Lijkt me goed :)
<blabla> cool, saven... en uitproberen... brb
<blabla> ...en zowaar succes :D bedankt ;)
<CasW> Geen dank, blij dat ik kon helpen ;)
<blabla> altijd leuk als het werkt :D
<trijntje> die secure boot gaat nog voor problemen voor linux zorgen, als ik dat zo lees
<CasW> Jij zegt dit naar aanleiding van dat bericht op omgubuntu.co.uk, dat stuk tekst van Canonical en Red Hat?
<blabla> draait mac os via secure boot?
<CasW> Mac OS draait sowieso niet op niet-macs, dus dat maakt eigenlijk niet uit
<blabla> yup, maar je kan ubuntu toch ook op macs installeren, toch?>
<CasW> Ja, als het goed is wel, met dat Boot Camp van ze
<CasW> (Daar maken ze serieus recláme mee! Dat het überhaupt kán!)
<blabla> M$ zal dan ook zo'n bootcamp moeten maken... (ofzo)
<Piratelv> Boot camp is toch alleen een verijdelt driver pakket?
<blabla> geen idee...
<CasW> Boot camp is rubbish ;) Ik bedoel, op een gewone pc kan je standaard al allerlei verschillende OS'en draaien, voor een mac heb je nog een speciaal programma nodig...
<blabla> <- beginneling
<CasW> <- ook, zeker wat dit betreft
<Piratelv> Maakt niet. Daar starten we allemaal
<trijntje> CasW: ja, mensen moeten dan wel erg veel moeite doen om te dual booten, als het uberhaupt mogelijk is
<OerHeks> er zijn goede mac wiki's toch ?
<blabla> vastwel
<OerHeks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam
<blabla> ik heb trouwens geen mac, was alleen nieuwsgierig of mac boot-camp-te
<blabla> uhm... * - of mac secure boot gebruikte net als Windows8
<OerHeks> ja hoor, mac gebruikt secure boot zoals windows8
<blabla> okay, M$ heeft weer een idee gejat van appeltje... maar dan kan linux nog steeds worden geinstalleerd naast Winblows8 of niet soms?
<OerHeks> linux naast windows op mac ?
<CasW> Nou, secure boot is onderdeel van de EFI-standaard, geloof ik, Microsoft heeft het niet bedacht
<OerHeks> geen idee
<CasW> En of linux nog geïnstalleerd kan worden is nog maar de vraag.
<Piratelv> Dat moet wel, Google gebruikte secuereBoot al in de eerste ontwerpen van chromebook
<CasW> Maar Google is groot genoeg, misschien, om wel zo'n certificaat te kunnen kopen
<CasW> Terwijl veel Linux-distributies community-driven zijn, en geen groot kapitaal hebben
<trijntje> precies, het probleem is niet de technologie, het probleem is om jouw public key aan de lijst toegevoegd te krijgen
<blabla> meh... windows8 moet je zowiezo skippen... microsoft heeft de neiging om elke 2de windows OS slechter te maken dan de vorige... ->W7 goed, Vista slecht, XP goed, ME slecht, 98 goed, 95 slecht, 3.1 goed, etc.
<CasW> 98 was niet bepaald goed :P
<CasW> NT was overigens niet helemaal verkeerd. Ik heb nog met veel frustratie maar toch weinig crashes op Windows 2000 gewerkt.
<viezerd> XP vind je goed ?
 * OerHeks is een MS-fanboy
<blabla> NT en 2000 zijn toch server versies?
<CasW> NT en 2000 zijn zakelijke versie, met in die tijd een andere, stabielere kernel dan de consumentenversies 98 en 95
<blabla> ah okay
<CasW> En XP combineerde die stabiliteit met functies van 98 en 95
<blabla> juustem
<blabla> kan linux op een Google notebook worden geinstalleerd?
<OerHeks> XP was toen opeens niet meer gratis :(
<Piratelv> Op een chromebook? Ja, moet deze wel in developer modes.
<blabla> chromebook ja ;)
<blabla> want een chromebook heeft geen harde schijf, toch?
<Piratelv> Nee, ze hebben over het algemeen een ssd. ( werkt verder het zelfde als een HDD)
<blabla> ssd gewiki-ed... solid state drives zijn veel beter dan hard drives o_O
<viezerd> chrome = linux , toch ?
<CasW> Beter, anders. Er zijn gevallen waar je een HDD wilt gebruiken.
<Piratelv> ChrmeOs = Ubuntu maar dan zeer zwaar aangepast door google
<blabla> chrome = browser
<CasW> (Als je veel opslagruimte wilt en een gelimiteerd budget hebt)
<blabla> android = linux... toch?
<viezerd> android is linux idd
<CasW> Android is gebaseerd op de Linux-kernel, ja
<viezerd> alleen zonder  de gnu tools
<CasW> En met een aangepaste java
<viezerd> in mijn (android) foon staat linux kernel 2.6.35.10
<blabla> kvind google creepy...
<CasW> Ja, ze lijken steeds creepier, ja, maar MS blijft creepier.
<trijntje> laat oerheks het niet horen ;)
<CasW> Ik moet nog altijd een webmail schrijven... Dan kan ik GMail er gewoon uitknikkeren.
<blabla> ik ben van gmail naar gmx.com overgestapt
<CasW> Heeft Ubuntu eigenlijk een webmail? Voor als je een @ubuntu.com-account mag hebben? ;P
<blabla> beviel me niet dat ze mijn mail lazen om vervolgens mij de "juiste" reclame naar me toe te gooien
<OerHeks> google geeft gratis diensten, en de kachel brand niet op lucht.
<OerHeks> ja, dan moet je member zijn, CasW
<CasW> Ja, dat helaas wel...
<Ligthert> CasW: dat kan je zelf maken door een webbased imap client op te zetten wat mail uitleest van de ubuntu mailservers.
<OerHeks> kan dat ?
<CasW> Ik bedoelde eigenlijk een kant-en-kare... :P
<trijntje> krijg je een e-mai account bij je ubuntu membership? bij ubuntu-nl krijg je alleen n redirect
<Ligthert> OerHeks: Ja.
<blabla> gratis hoeft niet altijd te beteken dat jij het product van de fabriek moet zijn
<blabla> http://i.imgur.com/WiOMq.jpg
<Piratelv> Voor een eigen webmail zou ik http://roundcube.net/ aanraden. Kan verbinden met enige imap server en draait op php
<blabla> das voor websites?
<CasW> Nee, ik wil er toch zelf een schrijven ;) Ik ben sowieso bezig met een website waar dat mooi kan
<Piratelv> Dat is natuurlijk ook een mooie opgave :)
<OerHeks> ik besteed dat uit, mij teveel werk.
<CasW> Ach, ik heb toch de tijd.
<FireBeard> snel vraagje: wat is de precieze .nl tekst die onderaan het menu staat als je rechts op je buroblad klikt?
<FireBeard> [is voor een vertaling]
<FireBeard> [Gnome, sorry, vergeten te melden]
<blabla> krijg niets als ik met de rechter muisknop op de achtergrond klik... (ik gebruik gnome-shell in 11.10)
<FireBeard> ik wil het voor Gnome 2.3 hebben
<blabla> kdenk dat ik gnome3 heb... kweenie zeker...
<FireBeard> niemand hier die nog Lucid heeft?
<OerHeks> blijkbaar :-)
<FireBeard> erkan^: we lopen achter !
<FireBeard> [en je wiki dus ook :P ]
<blabla> meh, ik vind de nl versie van ubuntu toch irritant, ik loop constant alles in het engels te vertalen
<FireBeard> mja, maar ik zou iemand even helpen met zijn Wiki, dus dan doe ik dat he
<Guest5401> hello baby
<blabla> heb jij ubuntu in het nederlands?
<FireBeard> nee
<FireBeard> anders zou ik het wel weten
<FireBeard> ik heb het in het engels
<Guest5401> hoi
<FireBeard> 'lo
<blabla> ik ook :) hoi seswio
<Guest5401> he sukkels
<blabla> trolletje?
<Guest5401> noobs
<FireBeard> blabla: je moet trolls niet voeren joh
<Guest5401> noobs
<blabla> urgh net te laat voor /ignore Guest5401
<OerHeks> dag hans
<FireBeard> 'lo hansw
<hansw> oioi
<FireBeard> heb jij toevallig een .nl versie van Lucid draaien? [of iig van Gnome 2.3]
 * FireBeard voelt zich net een dinosaurus...
<trijntje> FireBeard: werkbladachtergrond wijzigen
<FireBeard> merci :)
<blabla> installeer de nl versie van lucid in virtual pc
<hansw> FireBeard, 3.2 off 2.3?
<trijntje> ik zit wel niet op lucid, maar volgens mij is dat al heel lang hetzelfde
<FireBeard> 2.3
<FireBeard> ik heb het al :)
<FireBeard> trijntje: mja, en ik draai zelden tot nooit een .nl versie van linux
 * FireBeard heeft gekregen waar hij voor kwam
<FireBeard> tot later jongetjes en meisjes
<blabla> *virtualbox ...niet virtual pc
<trijntje> ow, hmm, te laat voor firebeard, maar hij kan het ook op launchpad opzoeken natuurlijk
<erkan^> waarom lopen we achter?
<blabla> ach ja, ik denk dattie alleen maar dat ene dingetje wou weten
<blabla> wiki nl versie loopt achter
<blabla> gebruik jij de nl versie van ubuntu, erkan^ ?
<erkan^> yep
<erkan^> en je?
<blabla> ik heb het op een oude pc geinstalleerd... ik vond het irritant... ik zat constant alles naar het engels te vertalen
<erkan^> welke versie?
<blabla> ik heb de engelse versie op mijn main computer
<blabla> Lubuntu 11.10
<blabla> op de ouwe bak ;)
<erkan^> ik heb ook lubuntu 11.10 op mijn entbook
<erkan^> *netbook
<blabla> ik kreeg Xubuntu daar niet op geinstalleerd o_O
<blabla> terwijl ik de normale ubuntu er wel op kreeg... maar dat was te veel gevraagd voor die ouwe ^_^
<blabla> gui was veels te traag daar op
<blabla> de ouwe pc is een pentium3 450MHz 400MB geheugen
<blabla> was wel veel nostalgie ^^
<blabla> good old faithfull... iemand geinteresseerd om te kopen?
<OerHeks> oud ijzer boer krijg je 4 euro aan blik en koper
<blabla> ik ben bang dattie daar wel eindigt... ik hoop'm te verkopen voor 20euri...
<OerHeks> stel dat je hem verkoopt, en het huis brand af de volgende dag ..
<blabla> ik heb een nieuwere pc (Pentium4 medion van de aldi) en die is echt helemaal gaar... ik was verbaasd hoe goed die ouwe het nog deed
<blabla> maar die ouwe heeft wel zo'n oude beeldbuis scherm, lol...
<erkan^> euri?
<blabla> euro
<erkan^> :P
<blabla> hmm... waar kan ik mijn mouse-pointer veranderen?
<blabla> ik heb het ergens in ubuntu 11.10 gedaan en had een glas versie gekozen, die doorzichtig was
<blabla> maar ik nergens meer terug vinden waar dit gedaan heb
<blabla> 1 of ander tweak tool...
<blabla> ah gevonden... Cursor theme was het in advanced settings... whiteglass :)
<blabla> trusten
<OerHeks> nummer 54, atentie, nummer 54 > http://fullcirclemagazine.org/
<hansw> _zucht_ :-)
<OerHeks> *onschuldig*
<hansw> closing windows....
<OerHeks> :-)
<hansw> beetje hoog in de bol
<hansw> naja, slapen
#ubuntu-nl 2011-10-29
<iiDreamx> hoii!!
<iiDreamx> peepsz !!?9
<iiDreamx> allesz goed ?
<Guest2892> seeh
<Piratelv> hallo
<Guest2892> waar woon je?
<Piratelv> Dat is niet belangrijk om te weten.
<Guest2892> wel
<Guest2892> heb je ps3
<CasW> Guest2892: Dit is een kanaal voor hulp vor Ubuntu
<CasW> *voor
<Guest2892> haha
<Guest2892> wtf is dat
<StefandeVries> JanC?
<Guest2892> zeker een skir landje in afrika?
<Piratelv> Dat is een gratis en opensource bestuuring systeem voor je computer.
<Snicksie> niet zo trollen Guest2892
<Guest2892> wat denk jij snicksie
<imkes60> weet iemand toevallig hoe het komt dat mijn 30 minuten veel langer duren, dan die waarna mijn scherm zwart wordt en ik opnieuw moet inloggen
<imkes60> oftewel waar stel je dat echt in
<imkes60> in ubuntu 11.04
<Snicksie> imkes60, systeem instellingen -> Beeld(in t engels Screen, dus ik neem aan dat dat Beeld zal heten) -> Uitschakelen na...
<imkes60> hmm, daar staat ie op 0:30, en ik nam aan dat dat 30 minuten betekend, maar volgens mij springt ie al na een minuut of wat op zwart
<Snicksie> even zien ;)
<Snicksie> bij mij staat daar 30 minutes in het rijtje bij imkes60 :)
<imkes60> maar dat was bij powermanagement, ik zal even kijken waar jij het over hebt
<Snicksie> staat niet bij powermanagement bij mij ;)
<Snicksie> daar gaat het enkel over suspenden/hibernaten/afsluiten bij mij... :p
<Snicksie> en wat ik wil doen als ik mijn laptopje dichtdoe ^^
<imkes60> system settings, en dan powermanagement
<Snicksie> oh, wacht... 11.04 ;)
<Snicksie> ik heb 11.10... :)
<imkes60> het was de screensaver, die stond op 5 minuten
<Snicksie> ah, okay ;)
<Snicksie> kan natuurlijk ook ^^
<imkes60> en de saver was een zwart scherm...
<imkes60> zo, ook weer opgelost, dank je Snicksie =)
<Snicksie> np :)
<CasW> Voor grub-install moet ik toch chrooten?
<OerHeks> hmmm
<OerHeks> niet klikken ! deze pagina is onveiligjes :(   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<OerHeks> dit was niet zo ...
<CasW> Ik geloof trouwens dat het grub 0.97 is...
<OerHeks> ow, dat is een andere pagina...
<CasW> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<CasW> Klopt die?
<CasW> (Ik vertrouw OerHeks meer dan mijn eigen kennis ;))
<OerHeks> de info op die engelse is naturlijk wel goed. alleen certificaat is fout.
<OerHeks> ja dat lijkt me juist.
<CasW> Goed, dan zal ik hem nu 's herstarten :D
<OerHeks> may the force be with you, bla bla part 7
<CasW> :D
<CasW> De grote test, de reboot...
<CasW> Ohyeah! ;D
<hansw> je bent een eigen kernel aan het compilen?
<OerHeks> een ubuntu bij een oude grub plaatsen, dacht ik ?
<OerHeks> Fedora RC1 is uut.
<CasW> hansw: Nee, ik had wat geprutst met een oude computer, die van m'n zus, in een andere kast geplaatst aangezien ze eerst zo'n platte had en die niet handig is als ze gaat wisselen van bureau (ik krijg haar veel grotere bureau omdat ze hier toch alleen maar in het weekend is nu :D) en toen deed Grub het niet meer
<CasW> Al heb ik al wel 's een eigen kernel gecompileerd, ben ik best trots op ;) :P
<hansw> :-)
<hansw> jaren geleden, toen usb support er nog niet inzat maakte ik ze bijna dagelijks, als alan cox weer patches had
<hansw> blij dat dat niet meer nodig is
<OerHeks> toch, ik heb me laten vertellen, als je je tools ook zelf compileert, en je compileert daarmee alles, je een sneller systeem hebt.
<CasW> Gentoo :P
<CasW> Heb ik me dus ook laten vertellen. Alleen krijg ik lightdm nog niet aan het werk...
<CasW> Verder, na het startx-commando, heb ik wel een bruikbaar systeem
<OerHeks> startx is op te lossen, in een init ?
<CasW> Ja, maar ik wil dan lightdm tonen, en dat wil, ik weet niet waarom, nog niet lukken
<CasW> Maar ik heb er gewoon nog niet genoeg mee geprutst ;)
<OerHeks> nu dus wel, met een groot bureau
<CasW> Zometeen, ja :P
<CasW>  | ♫ Yello - Oh Yeah (Stella) ♫
<CasW> Goede muziek erbij ;)
<hansw> OerHeks, op moderne machine's merk je niet veel van het zelf compileren hoor
<CasW> Op oudere Pentium M's wel :P
<hansw> wel kun je een heleboel rotzooi uit je kernel laten die je nooit zult gebruiken
<OerHeks> als je alles eruit sloopt, dat scheelt,.
<OerHeks> jups
<hansw> en een static kernel maken
<OerHeks> maar de tools optimaal, dat is de kneep. anders heb je idd geen tot zelfs minder voordeel
<hansw> na, veel distro's leveren het al optimaal aan denk ik
<OerHeks> dat zou ik wel eens willen testen.
<hansw> gewoon proberen :-)
<hansw> je kunt van bijna alles de source in debs downloaden
<OerHeks> dat zou ik al doen, ware het niet dat me oude CeleronD niet wil booten
<hansw> ai :-)
<hansw> was trouwens vanmiddag in de hackerspace in Enschede, ze hebben het leuk voor elkaar daar
<OerHeks> ik heb vanmiddag me ipcam gefixt
<OerHeks> ik kan de modem/router van KPN niet in een ander groep dan 192.168.2.x gooien.
<OerHeks> en dat ding stond op 192.168.1.x .. en dan kom je er niet bij
<hansw> ow? zit in de default instellingen zeker?
<hansw> ah
<OerHeks> ding-ipcam
<hansw> kan die geen dhcp gebruiken?
<OerHeks> jawel, auto, maar ik had hem vastgezet op 66
<hansw> je kunt ook een route toevoegen op je modem?
<OerHeks> ding werkt, als er wat gebeurt, hoeft ze alleen de stroom erop te zetten, en hij werkt wireless
<OerHeks> ja, keurig nat
<OerHeks> human ?
<CasW> Nee, even om mijn bot te testen
<CasW> Goed, ik ga afsluiten :D
<OerHeks> have fun
<mocrogirls> olaaaaaa
<mocrogirls> iedereeeen
<Michel> hi allemaal
<Michel> ik heb een probleem met ubuntu al ruim een jaar
<Michel> ik kan niet normaal afsluiten.
<Michel> hij blijft altijd hangen op ''shut down''
<Michel> ik heb op f10 geklikt om te zien wat het was
<Michel> en zag dat 1 process niet correct werd afgesloten
<Michel> Killing all remaining processes...
<Michel> modem-manager [2333]: <info> Caught signal 15, shutting down [fail]
<hansw> dan zal het modem nog in gebruik zijn :-)
<JanC> Michel: dat klinkt alsof je mobo niet op een standaard manier uitgeschakeld kan worden, en Ubuntu sinds een jaar de verkeerde quirk/workaround daarvoor probeert te gebruiken
<JanC> die foutmeldingen die je ziet lijken me niet relevant
<Michel> hoe los ik dat probleem op dan ?
<Michel> acpi ?
<JanC> het heeft mogelijk iets met ACPI te maken inderdaad (ACPI zou in theorie de correcte methode moeten aanbieden aan het OS, maar aangezien de meeste BIOS'en een verkeerde ACPI-tabel hebben...)
<JanC> je zou een bug kunnen melden...
<JanC> mjg59 heeft ooit eens een uitleg geschreven over wat er allemaal verkeerd kan gaan daarbij, misschien kan je dat nog ergens terugvinden
<Michel> linkje ?
<Michel> :)
<JanC> google naar "shutdown mjg59"?  ;)
<JanC> da's wel over reboot blijkbaar
<Michel> rebooten heb ik geen problemen mee
<Michel> alleen afsluiten
#ubuntu-nl 2011-10-30
<Delucann> hoii
<Guest1428> hoi
<Guest2600> heej
<Guest2600>  :)
<sadsun> goeie middag
<OerHeks> :-)
<sadsun> wicka liefhebber? :)
<OerHeks> nee, open source.
<Sad_Sun> ah heks = hacks
<Guest2234> hallo
<Sad_Sun> hoi Guest2234
<Guest2234> ik ben piet
<Guest2234> hoi
<Sad_Sun> je kan je naam veranderen door "/nick piet" in te typen
<Guest2234> pingers ?
<Guest2234> "/nick red"
<Guest2234> jij lult
<Guest2234> poephomo
<Sad_Sun> zonder de ""
<Guest2234> erg
<Guest2234> koekwous
<CasW> Dit is een kanaal voor hulp voor Ubuntu, voor offtopic geklets moet je in #ubuntu-nl zijn.
<Cugel> -offtopic, CasW. En wellicht verder negeren of bannen.
<hendrikidopapend> hooooi
<CasW> Ohja ;P
<Sad_Sun> dank je
<tiempjuuh> pfff
<OerHeks> sudo service plakband start
<tiempjuuh> waarvoor
<Sad_Sun> je loopt leeg
<tiempjuuh> ah
<tiempjuuh> ik moet gaan
<tiempjuuh> naar opa
<tiempjuuh> :)
<mocrogirls> olaaaa
<mocrogirls> heeeey foad
<mocrogirls> alles good
<lina_be> salaaam iedereen
<lina_be> blablablabla
<lina_be> hh
<lina_be> halo
<Kain> Hoi, is er iemand die mij zou willen helpen met NoMachine NX aan de praat te krijgen ?
<Guest1068> hey xxxxxx
<Guest1068> xxxxx
<OerHeks> bliep, up2date
<hansw> gezellig hier :-)
<hansw> en het is nog 14 graden celsius buiten
<studyurnme> iedereen aan de bbq
<hansw> het is er wel weer voor
<OerHeks> ik heb geen verwarming aan.
<hansw> hij is hier nu ook uit, maar nog maar net, na een koude periode is het lang kil in huis
<studyurnme> ik ook niet, 20.5 Celcius binnen
<hansw> vanmiddag dus verwarming aangedaan en de openhaard aan
<OerHeks> dat is een kwestie van luchten, vocht eruit.
<hansw> nu heerlijk warm hier
<hansw> ja, klopt, ook
#ubuntu-nl 2012-10-22
<maartenox> hello
<maartenox> weet iemand hoe ik van ubuntu desktop een server kan maken?
<inktvis75> flauw antwoord: in /etc/inittab runlevel aanpassen naar 3 :)
<lordievader> maartenox: Wat voor een server wil je hebben?
<maartenox> gewoon een thuis server
<maartenox> ben beginner van ict opleiding
<maartenox> dus ik wil wat kunnen uitproberen
<lordievader> maartenox: Wat moet ie kunnen? File server, web server?
<inktvis75> maartenox: gebruik virtualbox om dingen in te bouwen en te testen
<maartenox> is vmware een beetje het zelfde als virtualbox?
<lordievader> maartenox: Ja.
<maartenox> okeej
<maartenox> ik ga wat proberen
<maartenox> eerst ubuntu zelf nog instaleren XD
<Maikel> les 1: google
<knightwise> lmiddag
<lg188> Kan ik met irssi of screen links grabben?
<inktvis75> screen weet ik niet, maar met tmux kan dat
<lg188> ik denk dat het met screen een gwn copy pasta gaat zijn, zal de man nog eens doornemen
<inktvis75> je kunt in tmux buffers saven
<inktvis75> grmbl waarom zit de citrix receiver niet in de partner repo
<lg188> C-a ESC is copy mode
<lg188> 15:07 < lg188> C-a ESC is copy mode
<lg188> it worked
<lg188> in copymode enter zet markers en als 2 markers gezet zijn copied hij alles wat er tussen staat
<lg188> zet enter markers*
<JapyDooge_> 15:06 <inktvis75> grmbl waarom zit de citrix receiver niet in de partner repo  <<  jammer is dat he
<lg188> en pasten doe je met C-a ]
<inktvis75> JapyDooge_: jep weer een hoop geklooi om dat aan de gang te krijgen om dat de grep op cpu architectuur niet klopt :(
<JapyDooge_> hm de Citrix installer was altijd best goed toch :o
<inktvis75> er is een deb pakket
<inktvis75> met daarin een script wat grept om uit te maken of het 32bits of 64bits install moet worden
<inktvis75> nspluginwrapper is een dependencie die ook niet is opgenomen
<JapyDooge_> hm
<JapyDooge_> da's best ranzig
<JapyDooge_> ik gebruik altijd de .tar.gz
<vedici> middag
<lg188> boe!
<Joas> Hallo
<lsdkjfdsfj> Kan ik een unban krijgen op #ubuntu-nl ?
<lsdkjfdsfj> met mijn andere client
<OerHeks> Wanneer is u geband dan?
<lsdkjfdsfj> nog nooit
<lsdkjfdsfj> ik join net met mijn client en dan staat er You’ve been banned from #ubuntu-nl
<OerHeks> met welke naam ?
<lsdkjfdsfj> AlexPortable
<lsdkjfdsfj> waarschijnlijk is het een hostname ban
<OerHeks> even zien of Cees of StefandeVries of RawChid  of viezerd meeleest
<OerHeks> nou, gelukkig dan maar dat het niet op IP is
<RawChid> Hallo
<RawChid> JanC is ook een op
<lsdkjfdsfj> kan ik een unban krijgen?
<OerHeks> gduld tot ze reagerem, ik ben geen op
<JanC> lsdkjfdsfj: ik zie geen ban die op je van toepassing is?
<lsdkjfdsfj> nee niet op deze client
<lsdkjfdsfj> ik pm je wel met de andere
<OerHeks> >> AlexPortable
<lsdkjfdsfj> OerHeks: ik had het eigenlijk toen tegen RawChid
<JanC> okay, ik zie het al
<RawChid> Ik ben geen op
<RawChid> Ben gewoon een normale IRC-er
<JanC> irccloud is verbannen omdat hier constant mensen kwamen trollen via die dienst
<lsdkjfdsfj> is er geen mogelijkheid om een unban te zetten op mijn account?
<OerHeks> Daar staat 10 jaar op.
<lsdkjfdsfj> JanC: lees pm
<JanC> lsdkjfdsfj: is er ergens documentatie over hoe de irccloud gateway werkt?
<lsdkjfdsfj> JanC: niet dat ik weet. wat ik wel weet is dat iedereen een naam krijgt die je niet kunt veranderen
<lsdkjfdsfj> u0000@irccloud.com/nogwat
<lsdkjfdsfj> 0000 wordt dan vervangen per user
<lsdkjfdsfj> is het mogelijk om een soort exclusive unban te geven aan u7568 ?\
<AlexPortable> bedankt :D
<erkan^> gefeliciteerd, AlexPortable :p
<AlexPortable> Zo nu waarom ik hier kwam; Ik krijg een foutmelding als ik m'n printer driver wil installeren: https://paste.nl.eu.org/PFSLjgYv https://paste.nl.eu.org/2t9sTfL0  How to solve it?
<JanC> lsdkjfdsfj: als er weer mensen irccloud proberen misbruiken ga ik proberen hun accounts te blokken
<AlexPortable> JanC: oki
<JanC> dan zien we verder wel weer  ☺
<OerHeks> leuk, certificaat not trusted.
<OerHeks> gebruik ubuntu.paste.com
<AlexPortable> druk gewoon op doorgaan :p
<OerHeks> nee
<erkan^> wat willen criminelen met irccloud doen? :/
<AlexPortable> waarom niet?
<OerHeks> troll lekker verder
<AlexPortable> OerHeks: ??
 * OerHeks gaat wat anders doen
<AlexPortable> wat is er erg aan dat een certificaat niet trusted is? ik heb geen geld om voor elk domein een certificaat te kopen
<AlexPortable> dat kost bakken met geld
<AlexPortable> De verbindingspoging van SRWare Iron met ubuntu.paste.com is geweigerd. De website is mogelijk offline, of misschien is uw netwerk niet correct geconfigureerd.
<JanC> en die betaalde certificaten zijn sowieso waardeloos meestal
<AlexPortable> OerHeks: als er gegevens ingevuld moesten worden of in gelogd moest worden kan ik me er iets bij voorstellen
<JanC> AlexPortable: je kan zo'n certificaten ook (zo goed als) gratis krijgen
<AlexPortable> hoe?
<AlexPortable> De server op ubuntu.paste.org kan niet worden gevonden, omdat de DNS-lookup is mislukt. DNS is de netwerkservice die de naam van een website vertaalt in het internetadres. Deze fout wordt meestal veroorzaakt door een verbroken internetverbinding of een verkeerd geconfigureerd netwerk. Deze kan ook worden veroorzaakt door een niet reagerende DNS-server of een firewall die de toegang van SRWare Iron
<AlexPortable>  tot het netwerk blokkeert.
<JanC> er is een bedrijf dat ze gratis geeft voor privé-gebruik IIRC
<JanC> paste.ubuntu.com
<AlexPortable> U probeert paste.ubuntu.com te bereiken, maar u heeft een server bereikt die zich identificeert als *.canonical.com. Dit kan worden veroorzaakt door een verkeerde configuratie op de server, of door iets ernstigers. Een hacker op uw netwerk wil u misschien een nepversie laten bezoeken van paste.ubuntu.com die mogelijk schadelijk is. U kunt beter niet verdergaan.
<AlexPortable> ._.
<AlexPortable> ongeldig certificaat
<JanC> AlexPortable: :p
<JanC> anyway
<JanC> aangezien je zo'n certificaat met geld kan kopen zonder degelijk onderzoek is het compleet waardeloos
<AlexPortable> http://paste.nl.eu.org/PFSLjgYv http://paste.nl.eu.org/2t9sTfL0
<JanC> AlexPortable: werkt je printer niet met de standaard drivers?
<AlexPortable> nope, die foutmelding krijg ik als ik die probeer te installeren
<AlexPortable> ^
<JanC> met "standaard drivers" bedoel ik die meekomen met Ubuntu
<AlexPortable> oh
<AlexPortable> nope daar staat hij niet tussen
<AlexPortable> het is een Brother DCP-115C
<JanC> de drivers die op de CD van de printer-fabrikanten staan zijn meestal verschrikkelijk
<AlexPortable> mwah op me andere pc werkt het wel goed
<JanC> tot je ze probeert te verwijderen, of een tweede printer installeert of zo
<AlexPortable> werkt ook goed
<JanC> de installers die bij die drivers zitten zijn gewoon crap meestal
<AlexPortable> op een ubuntu pc beneden hebben we 2 printers nu aangesloten
<AlexPortable> werkt goed
<AlexPortable> alleen op deze kan ik het op de een of andere manier niet installeren
<JanC> AlexPortable: tot je er ééén gaat verwijderen  :p
<AlexPortable> hoeft ook niet
<JanC> anyway, Brother printer drivers zitten vziw in restricted/multiverse
<AlexPortable> hoe installeer ik dat?
<JanC> hm, ik ben niet zeker of de DCP-115C daarin beschikbaar is
<JanC> AlexPortable: welke Ubuntu-versie?
<AlexPortable> 10.04
<AlexPortable> via het printer installatie dingetjes staat me DCP-115C er iig niet tussen
<JanC> eh, da(s oud
<AlexPortable> ja en?
<AlexPortable> ik hoef die unity crap niet
<JanC> nieuwere versies kunnen zonder unity (en Unity is niet altijd crap...)
<AlexPortable> hoe krijg je die zonder unity dan?
<AlexPortable> het is wel crap
<AlexPortable> ik wil niet 100% cpu load hebben alleen om een DE te draaien
<AlexPortable> dan heb ik niks meer over voor andere programma's en me accu is zo leeg
<JanC> zo erg is het (hier) niet
<AlexPortable> hier helaas wel :(
<AlexPortable> en t is unproductief
<JanC> maar ik ga akoord dat als het bij jou zo is dat dat geen goed idee is
<AlexPortable> en t is anders dan windows
<AlexPortable> wat niet handig is voor m'n ouders ^
<JanC> je kan xfce of zo proberen, of the gnome-fallback modus
<AlexPortable> werkt niet zo lekker als gnome 2.x
<AlexPortable> ik ga waarschijnlijk over een tijdje overstappen op linux mint
<AlexPortable> linux mint MATE
<JanC> MFC210C driver zit in de brother-cups-wrapper-extra & brother-lpr-drivers-extra pakketten in Ubuntu 12.04
<JanC> volgens mij kan je Mate ook op Ubuntu gebruiken
<AlexPortable> nope niet met de mint skin
<AlexPortable> maar zaak is nu m'n printer drivers te installeren
<AlexPortable> sudo apt-get install brother-cups-wrapper brother-lpr-drivers-extra ?
<JanC> ik weet niet of die 2 pakketten die ik noemde ook in 10.04 bestaan?
<JanC> blijkbaar wel
<JanC> brother-cups-wrapper-EXTRA (zonder de hoofdletters) trouwens
<AlexPortable> gedaan
<AlexPortable> cups zegt nog steeds 'no printers'
<JanC> heb je alle rotzooi van eerdere pogingen verwijderd, en cups herstart?
<AlexPortable> eerdere pogingen waren mislukt
<AlexPortable> dus er is niks geinstalleerd
<JanC> maar er kunnen wel files achtergebleven zijn...
<AlexPortable> cups herstart. zelfde resultaat
<AlexPortable> nope ik kreeg foutmeldingen over files die hij niet kon schrijven
<AlexPortable> maar op een andere pc werkte het wel perfect met de drivers van de brother website
<JanC> je kan ook de andere brother drivers in the Ubuntu repositories proberen installeren
<JanC> alee brother-* pakketten
<AlexPortable> is het niet handiger om die errors op te lossen?
<JanC> AlexPortable: ik heb geen zin om problemen met buggy upstream rotzooi op te lossen, als iemand anders dat al gedaan heeft om die pakketten te maken
<AlexPortable> ja maar op elke andere computer werkt hij wel
<JanC> en dat betekent niks
<AlexPortable> hoezo niet?
<JanC> AlexPortable: ik heb ooit de Samsung linux driver installer bekeken, en die werkte ook voor 80-90% van de mensen okee
<JanC> alleen jammer dat die voor de rest hun installatie verneukte...
<AlexPortable> hmm
<AlexPortable> bij m'n andere pc's werkte het wel..
<AlexPortable> die vrijwel identiek zijn qua software
<JanC> lees: het was geschreven door iemand die niks snapte van hoe CUPS werkt e.d.
<JanC> en dan is het simpel om dingen stuk te maken als ook maar één parameter niet "standaard" is
<AlexPortable> ja maar het zijn dezelfde printers
<AlexPortable> die over het algemeen goed samen werken met cups
<AlexPortable> dezelfde drivers *
<AlexPortable> zelfde software
<AlexPortable> zelfde printer
<JanC> om je een simpel voorbeeld te geven: meestal is $HOME = /home/$USER
<JanC> maar er is geen enkele reghel die dat verlicht stelt
<JanC> dus alle software die daar van uit gaat is broken
<AlexPortable> hmm
<JanC> dat soort (maar niet identieke) bugs zit ook in de meeste commerciële installers
<JanC> en dat is waarom linux-gebruikers meestal een hekel hebben aan commerciële software: de kwaliteit is vaak beneden alle pijl...
<AlexPortable> Over het algemeen die van brother niet hoor
<JanC> AlexPortable: de driver zelf is meestal ok, maar de integratie met het linux-gebaseerde OS is dat vaak niet
<JanC> en om eerlijk te zijn, veel software voor MS Windows heeft gelijkaardige fouten
<AlexPortable> is er geen simpele oplossing voor deze drivers?
<JanC> dat is de reden waarom veel Windows-gebruikers altijd als Administrator draaien...
<JanC> AlexPortable: de brother-* pakketten installeren is geen optie?
<AlexPortable> nope dan ziet hij de printer niet in cups
<AlexPortable> of moet ik ze allemaal installeren/
<JanC> enige wat ik dan kan aanraden is nieuwere Ubuntu-versie
<JanC> je kan allemaal proberen
<AlexPortable> oki hij is bezig nu
<AlexPortable> soms werkt open source software eel beter
<AlexPortable> maar soms ook niet
<AlexPortable> veel *
<JanC> AlexPortable: Brother wil de specs van hun printers niet vrijgeven...
<AlexPortable> specs?
<AlexPortable> wat zou je daarmee moeten dan?
<JanC> open source drivers maken
<AlexPortable> ah
<JanC> Samsung geeft ook geen specs vrij voor recente hardware, maar deed dat wel voor oudere, en daarmee is er dus wel een open source driver (die niet perfect is, maar vaak beter werkt dan de closed source driver)
<JanC> (splix)
<JanC> jammer dat Sansung niet gewoon meehelpt aan splix trouwens  :-/
<vedici> avond
<AlexPortable> nope ziet nog steeds niet de printer
<vedici> zijn er een paar linux gebruikers die mij kunnen helpen met mijn probleem ik loop vast
 * AlexPortable kijkt in z'n glazen bol naar het probleem van vedici
<AlexPortable> gewoon je vraag stellen :p
<vedici> nou heb hem al een paar keer gesteld hier en zelfs op forum maar tot nu toe kom ik er niet uit en wat ik doe help niet
<vedici> kan xubuntu niet installeren op mijn laptop
<vedici> verschillende de dinge geprobeerd en dingen gevolgd op forum maar ik hou een zwart scherm
<vedici> heb via cd en via usb  geprobeerd installatie te doen maar niets helpt
<vedici> cd image die ik gemaakt heb is ok want andere laptop kon ik wel linux zetten maar op deze niet.zelfs met wubi installeerd hij hem niet.heb mini iso geprobeerd maar ook niets
<vedici> of ik doe iets verkeerd want mijn ervaring met linux is nul maarmet lezen kom je ver denk ik,of mijn laptop wil niet meewerken
<JanC> heb je enige info over je hardware?
<vedici> fujitsu siemens amilo li 1718  celeron m 894ram 1,60ghz ati
<vedici> is een oud beestje 32bit vista basis en wil linux wel proberen.
<erkan^> kan iemand me uitleggen hoe kan ik eigen mssqyl (database) in mijn pc gebruiken zonder het internetverbinding?
#ubuntu-nl 2012-10-23
<viezerd> erkan^, mssql werkt volgens mij alleen op windows
<OerHeks> misschien ook op wine ?
<viezerd> geen idee
<erkan^> ow okee
<erkan^> dacht dat elke website heeft een msssql nodig. eigenlijk heb ik niet echt verstand, viezerd
<viezerd> ow
<viezerd> je bedoelt mysql ipv mssql
<viezerd> dat pakket heet mysql-server
<viezerd> mssql is namelijk een microsoft variant van sql
<viezerd> maar ik ben er ff vandoor, mag weer werken
<erkan^> oeps
<erkan^> ja idd mysql bedoel ik
<erkan^> werkse
<AlexPortable> dus
<AlexPortable> iemand die mij kan helpen met me printer?
<inktvis75> AlexPortable: wat is je probleem
<AlexPortable> Ik krijg een foutmelding als ik m'n printer driver wil installeren: https://paste.nl.eu.org/PFSLjgYv https://paste.nl.eu.org/2t9sTfL0
<inktvis75> AlexPortable, in ieder geval niet die driver installeren, ff kijken waarmee die 210c ook al weer compatible was, secje
<AlexPortable> vroeger heb ik gewoon die driver geinstalleerd van de brother website
<AlexPortable> werkte perfect
<AlexPortable> ik heb een DCP-115C printer, maar die gebruikt de drivers van de 210C afaik
<inktvis75> in Ubuntu: installeer brother-lpr-drivers-extra en brother-lpr-drivers-bh7
<inktvis75> daarna gewoon grafisch de dcp-115c selecteren
<AlexPortable> dan zie ik hem nog niet in de lijst
<inktvis75> lpadmin gebruiken
<inktvis75> of cups web interface
<AlexPortable> hmm ik kom ook m'n netwerk niet op
<inktvis75> (http://127.0.0.1:631
<AlexPortable> hij blijft scrollen op dat wifi icoontje
<AlexPortable> draadloos netwerk - verbinding verbroken - u bent nu offline
<reobjin> Hallo ik heb een probleem met opstarten van mijn pc. ik heb er alleen ubutu op staan en krijg bij opstarten grub rescue
<CoolePascal> heeft het ding al een keer goed gewerkt ?
<CoolePascal> hebje dual boot ?
<reobjin> alleen op windows en nog nooit op ubuntu
<CoolePascal> ja begrijp ik mar heb je windows er ook nog opt staan
<reobjin> nee windows staat er niet meer op
<CoolePascal> ok dat scheeld
<CoolePascal> instalatie zonder problemen verlopen ?
<CoolePascal> lijkt er op
<reobjin> ja dat wel
<CoolePascal> dat je bootloader er neit op staat
<reobjin>  ik heb hem nu opgestart met ununtu proberen
<CoolePascal> ok
<CoolePascal> maar
<CoolePascal> kunje met de cd je geinstaleerde systeem booten ?
<CoolePascal> daar is een optie voor
<CoolePascal> weet ff neit meer welke
<CoolePascal> ben niet zo\n grafisch specialist
<reobjin> ik had 2 opties installeren of proberen
<CoolePascal> meer van de console
<CoolePascal> hmmm
<CoolePascal> maar
<CoolePascal> als je in de rescue komt
<CoolePascal> dan kun je het geinstaleerde suysteem booten
<CoolePascal> lastig zo
<inktvis75> boot vanaf de live cd
<inktvis75> en dan het volgende
<reobjin> moet ik de comp opnieuw opstarten?
<CoolePascal> ben niet zo los om dit sooert dingen op afstand te regelen
<inktvis75> mkdir /mnt/disk
<inktvis75> mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/disk
<CoolePascal> ja datr is een idee
<inktvis75> mount --bind /dev /mnt/disk/dev
<inktvis75> mount --bind /sys /mnt/disk/sys
<CoolePascal> en kijken of grub er op staat
<inktvis75> mount --bind /proc /mnt/disk/proc
<inktvis75> vervolgens chroot /mnt/disk
<inktvis75> vervolgens grub-install om te kijken of je grub setup automatisch gerepareerd kan worden
<inktvis75> dat is handiger dan werken vanuit de grub-shell als je da nie gewoon bent
<CoolePascal> ahhh
<CoolePascal> dat vroeg ik me ook af
<CoolePascal> maar duidelijk
<reobjin> ik ga het proberen
<inktvis75> bovenstaande in de hoop dat de root partititie zich bevind op sda1 :)
<inktvis75> sowieso grub2 sucked hierin vergeleken met grub1
<inktvis75> bij grub-legacy kon je browsen op filesystem en dan een cat van de grub config doen
<CoolePascal> inktvis ik deel je mening over grub2
<CoolePascal> totale onzin
<inktvis75> dan kon je rustig overtikken minus de evt fouten wat er i n stond
<CoolePascal> grub1 was prima
<inktvis75> nu kun je een cat doen van de config maar daar ben je geen peeep mee
<inktvis75> ik gebruik ook steeds vaker syslinux
<reobjin> nog steeds grub recue
<inktvis75> reobjin: wel starten vanaf ubuntu cdrom he
<reobjin> ik kan niet anders, ik kan alleen opstarten met ubuntu proberen
<inktvis75> bij het opstarten van je pc krijg je meestal een snelle melding over bootmenu (meestal moet je op tijd op F12 rammen)
<reobjin> als ik het bootmenu op harddisk als 1e zet krijg ik ook grub rescue
<inktvis75> ja dat snap ik, maar hij moet naar cdrom
<reobjin> ik heb het alweer terug gezet, ik probeer nu bij install, de geavanceerde optie om de opstart op sda1 te zetten standaart stond dat op sda
<reobjin> ubuntu opnieuw geinstall. met optie boot op sda1 nu krijg ik niet meet grub rescue maar een knipperende cursor en verder niet. wat is nu nog niet goed?
<trijntje> reobjin: heb je ubuntu met versleuteling geinstalleerd?
<reobjin> wat bedoel je?
<trijntje> heb je er bij de installatie voor gekozen om het systeem te versleutelen?
<reobjin> ik heb alleen er voor gekozen om de boot op sda1 te zetten verder alles standart laten staan
<jpjacobs> maar boot op sda1 ... heb je de bootloader op een partitie gezet? ipv van de Master Boot Record (MBR) ? want dan zal het niet lukken vrees ik
<jpjacobs> je bootloader (GRUB) moet op de MBR staan
<jpjacobs> maak je vooral geen zorge om andere OS's, grub behandelt ze met alle respect :p
<reobjin> ik install. gewoon opnieuw
<trijntje> reobjin: wat bedoel je precies met 'boot op sda1'?
<reobjin> even geduld dan begin ik gewoon opnieuw.
<reobjin> oke install ubuntu, nederlands, locatie nederland, toetsenbord standaard, schijfruimte leegmaken en de geheleschijfgebruiken, en dan bij klaar om te install. geav. instellingen, welk dev. moet het zijn? sda of sda1
<reobjin> sda is de hd en sda1 is ubuntu
<trijntje> voor de opstartlader? /dev/sda
<trijntje> staat als het goed is gewoon standaard ingesteld
<reobjin> ok
<reobjin> maar ik denk dat als ik straks opnieuw opstart dat ik weer grub rescue krijg.
<trijntje> dat zien we dan wel weer
<reobjin> zo nu opnieuw opstarten
<reobjin> de comp sluit niet af ik krijg een hele rits aan i/i error dev sr0
<reobjin> de comp start opnieuw op en dan krijg ik error out of disk grub rescue
<jpjacobs> i/o errors zijn gewoonlijk geen goed teken. HD stuk ofzo?
<jpjacobs> geen geklepper?
<jpjacobs> euh, sr0 das de CD normaal...
<reobjin> de hd is wel goed
<jpjacobs> heb je je image gecontroleerd na het downloaden? met md5sum?
<reobjin> nee
<OerHeks> als sr0 errors ontstaan, staat je cdom nog als source aangevinkt?
<jpjacobs> mss toch maar eens doen.
<reobjin> ik probeer het later wel weer, bedankt voor jullie hulp
<Petrov> hoi
<Luckiboy> hoi Petrov
<Petrov> klein vraagje, welke file system zouden jullie aanraden voor ubuntu desktop
<Petrov> data wordt ergens anders opgeslaan
<StefandeVries> Ext4
<smileE17> :)
<Luckiboy> Ubuntu kiest automatisch ext4 idd
<Petrov> geen xfs of jfs of zfs
<Luckiboy> Nee, zou ik niet doen, Ubuntu werkt beter (en is stabieler) op ext4
<Luckiboy> Ik weet überhaupt niet of het op *js werkt
<Petrov> oké
<JanC> Petrov: het hangt ook allemaal af van waar je je systeem voor wil gebruiken
<JanC> maar ext4 is een goede "default"
<JanC> zeker voor het OS zelf
<Petrov> JanC, gewoon desktop (surfen, irc, muziek beluisteren, ...) maar alle data zal op een fileserver staan.
<JanC> ext4 is het meest-gebruikte en dus ook meest-geteste bestandssysteem voor linux
<Petrov> en naar snelheid toe?
<JanC> xfs & zfs & btrfs &c. hebben wel enkele voordelen in bepaalde situaties, maar voor je OS-partitie maakt het weinig uit, lijkt me
<Petrov> azo, en voor een fileserver dan?
<Petrov> zfs?
<JanC> qua snelheid is ext2 waarschijnlijk het snelste  ;)
<JanC> maar dan moet je na een crash e.d. wel enkele uren wachten op fsck  :p
<Petrov> :p
<JanC> fileserver hangt er van af
<JanC> type bestanden en hoe vaak die veranderen en zo
<JanC> xfs is indertijd ontworpen door SGI voor hun werkstations & servers voor video-bewerking, dus vaak heel grote bestanden
<JanC> en daar is het dus redelijk goed in
<Petrov> lees dan zfs ook nog goed is
<JanC> zfs is niet onderdeel van de linux kernel, dus dan ben je afhankelijk van out-of-kernel modules en/of de fuse-versie
<JanC> btrfs probeert de functionaliteit van zfs te evenaren binnen de linux-kernel
<JanC> maar is vrij recent, dus nog niet zo goed getest
<Petrov> dus samengevat, blijven bij ext4
<Petrov> :p
<JanC> tenzij je specifiek functionaliteit van een ander FS nodig hebt
<Petrov> voor os gewoon puur snelheid
<JanC> maar ext4 is "goed genoeg" voor bijna alle toepassingen
<JanC> meer dan goed genoeg, waarschijnlijk
<JanC> en de "mest gebruikt, dus meest getest" factor is belangrijk  ☺
<JanC> tenzij je echt "op de rand" moet werken qua performance
<Petrov> ok
<JanC> dus: if in doubt, use ext4  ☺
<Petrov> welk al een paar jaar met ext3 en ext4 nog nooit de mening van iemand anders gevraagd :d
<smileE17> bye
<lg188> eh is er al een oplossing voor https://bugs.launchpad.net/dir2ogg/+bug/525318 ?
<lg188> want die githubpagina geeft een 404
<jpjacobs> lg188: is dat niet erg eenvoudig te doen met een shell scriptje en avconv (vroegere ffmpeg)?
<lg188> jpjacobs: ik ben gehaast, wil niet te lang opblijven om dat ding aan de praat te krijgen
<jpjacobs> aha
<jpjacobs> ok, heb er eentje voor je
<jpjacobs> secondje he
<lg188> geen probleem, zolang het geen 2uur duurt, heb k geduld
<jpjacobs> ok
<jpjacobs> lg188: http://codepad.org/RqtkM0ud dit zou de truuk moeten doen
<lg188> bedankt
<lg188> maar eh hoe gebruik ik het?
<jpjacobs> http://codepad.org/jei26HS9
<jpjacobs> dat werkt een tikje beter
<jpjacobs> voor 1 keer: poen een shell, plak de code, enter, en dan gewoon any2ogg in tikken en enter
<jpjacobs> voor herbruik kan je de code toevoegen aan ~/.bashrc
<jpjacobs> Dan is ze telkens beschikbaar als je een terminal opent.
<jpjacobs> (natuurlijk, als je een andere shell gebruikt zoals zsh, moet je het in het overeenkomstige config bestand plakken he)
<jpjacobs> en natuurlijk avconv installeren
<jpjacobs> mm zit nog wel een klein schoonheidsfoutje in dat ie de .mp3 niet weg haalt voor ie er .ogg achter plakt ...
<lg188> dat is niet erg
<lg188> de naam maakt niet echt uit
<lg188> het enige wat me lichtjes dwarsligt is dat die niet opslaat in andere map, maar ik ben al blij met dit :)
<jpjacobs> hebbes
<jpjacobs> ah, maar voor enkel gebruik kan je gewoon de map voor de ${file zetten
<jpjacobs> zoals ~/output/${file ...
<lg188> okay dat moet lukken
<jpjacobs> als je me nog effe laat knoeien dan fix ik dat ook nog wel ;)
<lg188> okay
<jpjacobs> hebbes
<jpjacobs> http://codepad.org/cE1d6a6f
<jpjacobs> zo
<jpjacobs> dus nu gewoon in de dir waar je bestanden staan: any2ogg outputdir/
<jpjacobs> let op de / die is nodig.
<jpjacobs> 't is niet echt foolproof code ;)
<jpjacobs> en de map moet ook al bestaan
<lg188> opzich gebruik ik de code aleen daar
<lg188> dus ik zal er wel voor zorgen dat het juist uitgevoor wordt
<jpjacobs> merci trouwes om me der eens aan te zetten, ik moest al lang mijn scriptje eens herzien :p
<OerHeks> :-)
<jpjacobs> hmm vreemd, mss moet er nog iets bij, want ik merk net dat ie wel een ogg container gebruikt, maar standaard flac als codec. Tenzij je dat wilt natuurlijk, maar dat is wel enorm veel groter dan ogg vorbis
<lg188> moet gwn ogg container zijn
<lg188> ik heb +400Gb plaats
<lg188> je kan altijd verbeteren als je wil, maar het werkt hier, dat maakt me al blij genoeg
<lg188> en jpjacobs en wat als ik mappen heb met muziek in?
<lg188> te veel om allemaal appart te doen
<jpjacobs> zo: finale versie voor vandaag: http://codepad.org/d0k3y94b
<jpjacobs> find gebruiken
<jpjacobs> iets als find ./ -type d -exec cd '{}' && any2ogg <extra argumenten> +
<jpjacobs> als ik me niet vergis.
<lg188> kan ik helemaal niet aan uit...
<jpjacobs> de huidige versie heeft wat extra argumenten, met zinnige defaults :) : any2ogg outputdir begin-extensie gewenste-extensie te-gebruiken-codec
<jpjacobs> wel, de man pagina van find kan dat het beste uitleggen; in elk geval: de <extra argumenten> zijn in het geheel te vervangen door wat je aan any2any
<jpjacobs> extra beperking is ook dat het scriptje 1 enkele bron extensie target... maja
<lg188> dat is niet zo erg
<lg188> ik heb aleen maar mp3s denk ik
<jpjacobs> ik ben nog even aant denken over de correcte find lijn. Find is erg fijn, maar ook wel betrekkelijk moeilijk...
<lg188> http://i30.mangareader.net/omamori-himari/56/omamori-himari-3575659.jpg
<lg188> dont red that
<lg188> fucking muis
<jpjacobs> haha
<lg188> 2de keer dat me dat gebeurt
<jpjacobs> mooi, dus volgende versie, compatibel met find:
<lg188> dat wou fijn zijn :)
<lg188> zou*
<jpjacobs> http://codepad.org/H10rXB2a
<jpjacobs> dus wil je alles in 1 map gooien, of structuur bewaren?
<lg188> eh ben niet zeker
<lg188> structuur zou wel beter zijn uiteindelijk
<jpjacobs> tsss
<lg188> anders moet ik met tags gaan werken
<lg188> voor long term zou het beter zijn, maar voor testing purposes is me dat gelijk nu
<krisje> hey
<OerHeks> :-)
<lg188> Goeie avond
<jpjacobs> bleh, ik ben het zoeken beu
<lg188> jpjacobs: eh ik denk ook dat het een heel prestatie is
<lg188> ik zou het laten voor vandaag
<jpjacobs> jeps :)
<jpjacobs> als ge wilt weten waar ik vast steek: wat we nu hebben is een bash (of zsh) functie, maar find weet daar blijkbaar niks van...
<lg188> find kan dus geen functies van bash uitvoeren?
<JanC> niet direct
<lg188> dat lijkt me nogal een sterk gebrek...
<JanC> maar find kan bash uitvoeren met willekeurige parameters, en zo kan je uiteraard ook bash-functies uitvoeren?
<lg188> geen idee...
<jpjacobs> ongetwijfeld
<jpjacobs> maar vandaag zoek ik dat niet meer uit :)Genoeg voor de bash opfrissing :)
<jpjacobs> Slaap wel iedereen!
<lg188> goeie naacht
<lg188> wat lees ik daar? Apple iPad Mini?
<lg188> een grote iPhone?
#ubuntu-nl 2012-10-24
<inktvis75> <reclame> http://www.ubuntuparty.nl </reclame>
<Stefanie> DEAR PEOPLE, Can anybody help me? I have Ubuntu installed on my laptop and yesterday I clicked on the UPDATES and after updating my laptop is not functioning anymore
<Stefanie> The mouse is not responding anymore. Not even another one
<erkan^> here is dutch support only, StefandeVries
<erkan^> stefanie
<Stefanie> ow ik ben nederlands
<erkan^> by #ubuntu is English support, stefanie
<Stefanie> Kan je me helpen?
<inktvis75> hi khildin
<khildin> hey inky
<khildin> als ik het organisatorisch rondkrijg kom ik naar de installparty in nov....\
<inktvis75> khildin: is het niet iets voor jou om ook een presentatie te doen ?
<khildin> waarover?
<inktvis75> mag je helemaal zelf weten, maar zenthyal lijkt me een mogelijkheid ?
<khildin> :)
<khildin> tijdens de install party?
<khildin> ik weet nog niet of het gaat lukken erheen te gaan...
<inktvis75> we willen gedurende de hele dag presentaties hebben
<inktvis75> met een bos bloemen kom je een heel eind toch khildin ;-PP
<khildin> pffff
<inktvis75> hihi
<inktvis75> om heb je grotere bedragen nodig voor omkoping :PP
<inktvis75> om=of
<khildin> waarschijnlijk... :)
<inktvis75> :)
<JaspeCoenraats> weet iemand hoe ik verantwoord de Nederlandstalige versie van Ubuntu omzet naar een Engelstalige?
<JaspeCoenraats> En kan dit ook voor LibreOffice, Moz. FireFox en Thunderbird?
<Luckiboy> JaspeCoenraats, taalinstellingen?
<Luckiboy> *taalondersteuning
<JaspeCoenraats> Ik bedoel wel de systeemzaken (afsluiten, annuleren, scrollmenu's) maar niet de spellingscontrôle e.d.
<Luckiboy> Via taalondersteuning, engels als taal selecteren, daarna "voor hele systeem toepassen", dan download en installeert het ook de taalpakketten voor Libreoffice, firefox enz
<Luckiboy> Spellingscontrole kan je instellen, iig in LibreOffice
<JaspeCoenraats> OK
<JaspeCoenraats> alles blijft hetzelfde. OPnieuw opstarten?
<Luckiboy> Ja, ik denk het wel (weet het niet zeker, ik gebruik gewoon NL)
<JaspeCoenraats> tot straks dan maar
<JaspeCoenraats> kijke of ie het det
<JaspeCoenraats> doet*
<JanC> je moet idd. uitloggen en weer inloggen (en eventueel de juiste taal kiezen in het inlogscherm)
<JanC> helemaal herstarten is niet nodig
<JaspeCoenraats> allemaal gelukt
<JasperCoenraats> blijft wel de over of ik in menu voor Taal van LibreOffice (e.d.) NL en DE op kan nemen
<Luckiboy> Het menu?
<Luckiboy> Dus bestand - bewerken - etc.?
<JasperCoenraats> Nee, de spellingscontrole
<JasperCoenraats> ik schrijf Br-Engels, Duits (dld) en Nl(nl)
<Luckiboy> Ok, ik start even LO op, dan help ik je er wel doorheen :)
<JasperCoenraats> tnks
<Luckiboy> Gevonden, ga naar Extra -> Opties -> Taalinstellingen -> Talen
<JasperCoenraats> Daar kan ik de standaardtaal invoeren.
<JasperCoenraats> Standaard is NL of DE of EN
<JasperCoenraats> en da's daar te veel
<Luckiboy> Oh, wacht, dat is alleen voor de interface
<JasperCoenraats> kun je wel selcteren bij tools/language
<JasperCoenraats> maar daar verdwijnt vaak DE of NL
<JasperCoenraats> en de systeemteksten/menuś moeten juist wel in het en blijven
<Luckiboy> volgens mij werkt dit wel: sudo apt-get install aspell-nl
<JasperCoenraats> dat staat wel geïnstalleerd, maar wat ik graag wil is dat het menu waarin de taal van het document (in writer, spreadscheet) standaard de talen weergeeft die ik wil kiezen
<JasperCoenraats> dus i.p.v. de keuze die hij zelf wijzigt in EN-au en EN-br de keuzen van mij vastzetten
<Luckiboy> Ja, van de spellingscontrole, dat snap ik
<JasperCoenraats> Als ik een tijdje (paar documenten) duits schrijf, kan ik heel makkelijk van zwitsers naar duits-duits overstappen
<JasperCoenraats> maar br-en is dan ineens weg
<JasperCoenraats> Ik zou graag dus zelf bepalen welke keuze hij mij geeft, i.p.v. een volstrekt nutteloze en arbitraire keuze
<Luckiboy> Oei, ehm, ik weet niet of dat mogelijk is
<JasperCoenraats> is er geen .css of .js die je daartoe kan configureren?
<JasperCoenraats> wijzigen?
<Luckiboy> Niet dat ik weet, maar ik ben ook niet zoveel bezig met LO te configureren
<Luckiboy> Niet dat ik weet, maar ik ben ook niet zoveel bezig met LO te configureren
<JasperCoenraats> jammer
<OerHeks> netjes >> https://twitter.com/UbuntuNL/status/261144530710065155
<lg188> eh ik kan niet meer op mijn server via ssh
<lg188> heb recent hostname verandert, heeft dqt er iets mee maken?
<lord4163> Hai
<OerHeks> :-)
<OerHeks> hostname veranderen, moet je dan niet nieuwe ssh keys aanmaken?
<lord4163> ?
<Maikel> neuh
<Maikel> je moet alleen ff iets uit hostname gooien
<Maikel> ./ssh/hostname
<Maikel> maar niet op de server
<OerHeks> ow mooi
<Maikel> dus alle clients krijgen wel die zeur
<Maikel> maar terecht ook
<Maikel>  hij zegt dan known_host rule 36 has been tempert
<Maikel> ofzo
<Maikel> vi :<regel
<Maikel> dd
<Maikel> :w
<Maikel> klaar :)
<viezerd> rm known_hosts :p
<Maikel> dat zou dom zijn
<viezerd> welnee
<viezerd> niet voor iemand die die vraag moet stellen
<Eddy__> Ik heb met een verse installatie van Ubuntu 12.10 problemen met het herkennen van de ingeboude WiFi, Compaq 610.
<Maikel> ik maak mij idd zorgen dat n00bs services draaien
<Maikel> zoals mail
<Maikel> en dan maar verbaasd zijn over een openrelay
<lg188> OerHeks: eh niet dat ik weet,
<lg188> brb
<Eddy__> Hoi Oerheks, ik heb weer een leuke uitdaging voor je.
<OerHeks> Eddy__, welk chipje? terminal: lspci
<Eddy__> oh ja ik was een tijd geleden gehopen door jou, erg bedankt (EddyBeerke)
<OerHeks> Altijd leuk te horen, daar doen we het voor ( bevestiging dat het lukt is belangrijk)
<lg188> ook heb ik een probleem met het joinen van teamspeak
<Eddy__> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile GME965/GLE960 Memory Controller Hub (rev 0c) 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GME965/GLE960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c) 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GME965/GLE960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c) 00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 03) 00:1a.7 USB controller: Intel
<OerHeks> plak alleen de wifi regel ajb
<OerHeks> selecteren erop staan met je muis > rechter muis > copy
<lg188> gevonden. IP van LAN is veranderen
<lg188> verandert*
<Eddy__> 10:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01) 30:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8042 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller (rev 10)
<OerHeks> oke BCM4312
<Eddy__> Is dit wat je zoekt?
<OerHeks> jups, ik lees nu op https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx maar ik zie dat de lijsten met nummer veranderd zijn, brb
<lg188> uhm wat zijn de regels voor hostnames?
<lg188> ik hbe nu landerghekiere.no-ip.org als ostname
<lg188> uname -n
<OerHeks> Eddy__, is er geen driver beschikbaar onder Additional drivers ?
<OerHeks> of 'stuurprogramma" in nederlandsch
<viezerd> lg188: wat bedoel je met regels voor hostname ?
<lg188> zaarmee je reking moet houden en al
<lg188> ik ga even rebooten om te kijken als het gelukt is
<Eddy__> hoe kan ik dat zoeken?
<OerHeks> in dash "stuurprogramma" tiepen, komt vanzelf naar boven
<Eddy__> De woorden "stuurprogramma" of "Additional drivers" geven niets weer in de Dash. :(  Moet in niet zoeken in de software?
<OerHeks> systeem instellingen staat stuurprogrammaś ook onder, dacht ik
<OerHeks> als daar geen driver is, open terminal: ctrl + alt + T
<OerHeks> sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer
<OerHeks> en daarna reboot
<trijntje> in 12.10 is het een extra tabblad in het programma 'softwarebronnen', die zou je wel in de dash moeten vinden
<Eddy__> zal ik doen, brb
<lordievader> Goede avond
<Eddy__> Ik ben er weer maar ik weet niet hoe ik verder moet, updates zijn geinstalleerd vandaar de reboot, maar de apt-get die je voorstelde gaf een melding dat ik de nieuwste al heb
<OerHeks> Eddy__, oke, dan gaan we zien of de wifi geblocked is > terminal:  sudo rfkill list
<Eddy__> Resultaat: 0: hp-wifi: Wireless LAN 	Soft blocked: no 	Hard blocked: no
<OerHeks> hmm curieus
<Eddy__> Je bedoeld dat het zou moeten werken???
<OerHeks> ja, ik zit te denken wat het kan zijn.
<Eddy__> moet er niet iets geconfigureerd worden?
<Eddy__> of verwijderen en opnieuw installeren?
<OerHeks> vziw zou met die opdracht met b43-fwcutter de driver geladen moeten zijn, wat geeft terminal: sudo iwconfig
<OerHeks> 2x no extentions ?
<Eddy__> idd, 2x no extentions
<OerHeks> je zou via die pagina de STA driver kunnen proberen, en activeren via stuurprogramma's >  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Eddy__> ga het proberen, ik zal straks het resultaat geven. tot zo
<OerHeks> die stie computertiip zegt dat je de beide drivers al via stuurprogramma's moet kunnen selecteren, misschien moet je eerst partner repo aanzetten > https://sites.google.com/site/computertip/broadcom
<OerHeks> ikzelf zit op Kubuntu, lastig
<Eddy__> wat is partner repo en hoe zet je dat aan/
<Eddy__> @Oerheks: Dit is de oplossing "sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source"
<Eddy__> Ik zie nu mijn draadloze router!
<Eddy__> Zie http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2028890
<Eddy__> Deze regel is draadloos verzonden.
<Gorash> bahhh
<Gorash> upgrade verkeerd gegaan zucht :(
<Gorash> tip: draai nooit een dist upgrade via ssh
<Gorash> 10.10 naar 11.04 fail
<Waliwal> Hallo
<Waliwal> Is het mogelijk om Ubuntu te installeren via eebn ander medium dan een dvd'tje?
<Gorash> Unetbootin
<Gorash> + USB stick van 1 GIG
#ubuntu-nl 2012-10-25
<jpjacobs> Goeie morgen!
<lordievader> Hey jpjacobs, hoe is het ermee?
<jpjacobs> cava :)
<jpjacobs> en met u?
<lordievader> jpjacobs: Gaat lekker :)
<inktvis75> <reclame> http://www.ubuntuparty.nl </reclame>
<exalt> hallo knappekoppen.
<inktvis75> hi exalt :)
<exalt> is er iemand die weet hoe ik binnen ubuntu een verstopte partitie op een usb image of usb kan vinden ?
<inktvis75> je kunt het niet direct zichtbaar maken voor zover ik weet
<inktvis75> ik denk dat de enige mogelijkheid is door met parted op te vragen hoeveel sect in gebruik zijn en die af te trekken van het de aanwezige
<trijntje> exalt: verstopt?
<inktvis75> trijntje: hidden partititions
<exalt> ja
<exalt> het is voor forensisch project...
<inktvis75> exalt: in dat geval zou ik dd gebruiken
<inktvis75> voor de hele disk
<inktvis75> daarmee een image maken
<exalt> inktvis75, ik heb de image al
<exalt> maar de belastende data staat dan alsnog verstopt hahaha
<inktvis75> dan kun je het in de mbr peins ik wel zien
<exalt> peins ?
<inktvis75> naja hidden of niet, er zal een verwijzing moeten zijn
<inktvis75> die moet in de mbr staan
<inktvis75> en gezien een mbr niet zo heel groot is ...
<inktvis75> ff kijken of ik dat zo snel boven water haal, sec
<inktvis75> exalt: je kunt het zien
<jpjacobs> exalt: kan eens met testdisk kijken
<jpjacobs> of gpart
<jpjacobs> of als ge echt in de bits wilt gaan graven is foremost en autopsy heel handig
<exalt> jpjacobs, zit al in autopsy
<jpjacobs> :)
<Hopcount> goedemiddag
<Hopcount> kan iemand mijn iets vertellen over update-motd.d
<Hopcount> ik heb namelijk twee machines, beiden Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS
<Hopcount> maar op de ene machine heb ik wel een 90-updates-available in /etc/update-motd.d/ staan
<Hopcount> en de andere niet..
<Hopcount> ik heb namelijk een script wat gebruikt maakt van /usr/lib/update-notifier/apt_check.py om updates te controleren maar de ene server heeft dus wel dit script en de andere niet
<Hopcount> en kan niet vinden op google,etc waarom dit zou zijn..
<inktvis75> pakket zelf wel op beide machines geinstalleerd ?
<Hopcount> ja dat ik dus net, de ene machine heeft wel update-notifier-common en de andere niet
<Hopcount> maar heb het niet specifiek (dat ik me kan herinneren) op de machine gezet
<inktvis75> apt-get update update-motd
<inktvis75> apt-get install bedoel ik :)
<Hopcount> ja die had ik al, word ook standaard geinstalleerd
<Hopcount> maar update-notifier-common dus niet om een of andere rede
<Wobbo> Weet iemand waar de map ".evolution" licht? Het gaat gaat erover dat een hardeschijf niet meer goed functioneert. En ik kan niet de backup optie gebruiken. Dus ik wil de hele map zelf overzetten op een usb.
<Wobbo> Maar waar zit die map?
<Maikel> ~
<Maikel> ?
<jpjacobs> in je home map. maar ze is verborgen (bestanden en mapppen die met . beginnen zie je niet)
<Maikel> ./config/evolution
<jpjacobs> .config wss ;)
<Maikel> dus om exact te zijn
<Maikel> ~./config
<Maikel> ~/.config/evoltion
<Maikel> en mijn tobo is niet lekker
<inktvis75> find ~ -name *evolution*
<Wobbo> ~/.config/evoltion is maar 335 items, in totaal 200,0 kB?
<inktvis75> find ~ -name *evolution* | xargs cp /media/usb...
<Maikel> kan toch
<Maikel> trouwens
<Maikel> je kan ook googelen
<Maikel> zal er vast instaan
<Maikel> vandaar :1) Read the /topic, the FAQ, and google before asking us.  2) Don't ask to ask, just ask.  3) Don't repeat; show that you have tried to help yourself by refining the question.  4) Reading documentation (man/info pages, READMEs) is a worthwhile skill, practice it.
<inktvis75> overigens is het meestal zinniger je mail te backupen ipv de configuratie van je email prog
<inktvis75> :D
<Maikel> offlineimap
<Maikel> of filterimap
<Maikel> inktvis75: hangt er vanaf
<Maikel> ik leun zelf op meer dan 120 regels aan regexp
<inktvis75> stimmt Maikel
<Wobbo> Deze backup is sinds 2004, een gewone backup is meer dan 180 mb.
<Maikel> lol
<Maikel> dat heet geen backup
<Maikel> dat heet een museum
<Wobbo> "/home/Wobbo/.local/share/evolution/" bevat 5465 items, in totaal 1,7 GB
<Wobbo> lol
<Maikel> vage locatie
<Maikel> 'share'
<Wobbo> Ja en nee, share, mail share je.
<Maikel> fair enough
<exalt> hallo ik wil een dd image maken van een gedeelte van een image, iemand een idee hoe dat kan ?
<FOAD> Hallo.
<FOAD> Nee.
<CasW> count=BLOCKS: copy only BLOCKS input blocks
<CasW> (Eventueel in combinatie met skip=BLOCKS: skip BLOCKS ibs-sized blocks at start of input)
<inktvis75> <reclame> http://www.ubuntuparty.nl </reclame>
<JanC> kijk, CasW heeft de documentatie *wel* gelezen...  ;)
<JanC> ook reclame: http://www.transitiefestival.be/ --> inclusief Ubuntu install party  ☺
#ubuntu-nl 2012-10-26
<exalt> hoi ik wil mijn VM guest in volledig scherm op een eigen werkblad van mijn bureaublad terwijl de ctrl-<pijltoets> mogenlijkheid om werkbladen te switchen in takt blijft, kan dit zonder dat ik hier een heel eigen functionliteit voor in moet programmeren?
<commandoline> exalt: volgens mij niet, je zult rechter control, control + alt + pijltoets moeten doen.
<inktvis75> exalt
<commandoline> (als rechter control de 'release' toets is, zoals standaard het geval is)
<inktvis75> je kunt via vboxmanage dat goed regelen
<commandoline> oh, ik heb niets gezegd :P
<inktvis75> VBoxManage controlvm my-linux-vm-name keyboardputscancode 1d 38 3b
<inktvis75> == ctrl + alt + f1
<inktvis75> VBoxManage controlvm my-linux-vm-name keyboardputscancode 1d 38 3c
<inktvis75> == ctrl + alt + f2
<inktvis75> gebruik xev voor het ontdekken vd scan codes
<inktvis75> dat doe je dan op de host
<inktvis75> de rest laat ik over aan je eigen handigheid :)
<exalt> inktvis75, kijk je dan naar de atom waarde ?
<exalt> of naar de keycode
<inktvis75> keycode
<inktvis75> of kijk ff naar http://www.win.tue.nl/~aeb/linux/kbd/scancodes-1.html
<exalt> inktvis75, works!
<inktvis75> exalt: virtualbox is soooo cool
<inktvis75> <reclame> http://www.ubuntuparty.nl </reclame>
<Axerz> hey
<Axerz> Ik installeerde net Ubuntu
<inktvis75> hi
<Axerz> Als ik opstart blijft het sterm zwart, met dat knipperende witte streepje
<Axerz> Fout in BIOS of fout in installatie?
<OerHeks> Welke videokaart gebruik je ?
<OerHeks> nomodeset zou kunnen helpen, zie antwoord van <ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Axerz> ja maar ik kon hier een week geleden wel ubuntu op zetten
<Axerz> Zelfde computer
<jpjacobs> Axerz: CD image gecheckt met md5?
<Axerz> Ok, you lost me there
<Axerz> Ik ben een simpele user, ik heb geen idee wat md5 is
<Axerz> En ik gebruik een bootstick
<jpjacobs> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/HoeMD5SUM
<jpjacobs> 't is de image dat je gedownload hebt dat je moet controleren.
<Axerz> ah..
<jpjacobs> Als er iets met de download is foutgelopen kan je dat hiermee detecteren; anders kan dat voor vervelende problemen zorgen, die ook niet altijd direct zichtbaar zijn...
<Axerz> Maar, hoe moet ik dat doen, de commands hier zijn voor linux, maar de enige werkende computer die ik heb runt windows (ja, ik weet het, maar ik heb after effects en photoshop nodig)
<jpjacobs> verderop staat er hoe het met windows moet
<OerHeks> nog niet up2date met windows 8, maar dat moet ook werken
<jpjacobs> brr heb een beetje schrik van windows 8 :/
<OerHeks> gewoon eerst 'clasic start menu'  koppen voor $20 jpjacobs
<OerHeks> of Start8 [$4.99; free 14-day trial]
<Axerz> ik heb geen windows 8
 * OerHeks duikt weg
<Axerz> die shit ga ik ook nooit nemen
 * jpjacobs heeft de indruk dat ze hier veel serieuzere pc gebruikers mee gaan verliezen
<inktvis75> hope so
<Axerz> als ze allemaal ubuntu gaan gebruiken is het prima
<Axerz> maar als ze allemaal een mac kopen
<Axerz> ...
<jpjacobs> mss businessminded niet slecht gezien, aangezien 90% van de mensen enkel web en office gebruiken
<Axerz> Dan, ja
<inktvis75> overigens: after effects kun je prima vervangen door Eyeon Fusion
<Axerz> zal ernaar kijken
<Axerz> thanks
<Axerz> En photoshop?
<jpjacobs> probeer gimp eens
<inktvis75> hangt er vanaf wat je doet, Gimp is voor velen een prima alternatief
<jpjacobs> of van de kde suite krita
<Axerz> ik ben erg gewend aan photoshop, gimp vond ik altijd teveel op paint lijken
<Timo> Krita lijkt (m.i) meer op PS
<Timo> Of heb je Inkscape al eens geprobeerd (hoewel geen echte PS vervanger)
<inktvis75> http://pixlr.com/editor/ word ook vrij veel gebruikt
<Axerz> ok: de optie van powerpoint om filmpjes van youtube te embedden?
<Timo> da's een mooie, die kende ik nog niet!
<Timo> Poeh
 * Timo kijkt even in impress
<OerHeks> gimp, inkscape & darktable, meer heb ik niet nodig voor bewerken
<Timo> Je kunt wel een gedownload filmpje invoegen Axerz
<Axerz> dat maakt het bestand enorm zwaar
<Axerz> Onhandig als je wil mailen
<Timo> Of je maakt een plaatje van de video met een hyperlink eronder?
<Timo> maar een rechtstreekse koppeling kan helaas niet
<Axerz> minder mooi helaas, zeker aangezien ze op mijn school ie gebruiken
<Axerz> 3 uur wachten later
<Axerz> Dan kunnen we nu beginnen met het iflmpje:
<Timo> Wat wél een optie is is MS Office te installeren via Wine. Dat werkt redelijk. Niet super goed, maar goed genoeg
<inktvis75> ik geef veel presentaties, moet er ook regelmatig maken
<inktvis75> en ik moet zeggen dat ik zowel powerpoint als impress haat
<inktvis75> als het een basic presentatie is gebruik ik of latex
<Axerz_> sorry
<Axerz_> drukte bij unetbootin op nu opnieuw starten
<Axerz_> dacht dat het over het programma ging...
<Timo> Powerpoint 2010 schijnt het goed te doen onder WIne
<inktvis75> voor presentaties met multimedia erin gebruik ik prezi
<Timo> beter dan 2003 zelfs
<inktvis75> nope Timo, is qua layout een drama
<Timo> Hij krijgt gold i.t.t. 2003 en 2007 :P
<Axerz_> ik heb het geprobeerd
<Axerz_> er is een groot probleem
<Axerz_> je kan niet activeren
<Axerz_> En zonder te activeren, is de optie niet beschrikbaar
<Timo> lastig
<Timo> waarom kan je niet activeren dan?
<Axerz_> tenzij jullie daar ook een oplossing voro weten
<inktvis75> activeren lukt niet, maar de crack werkt :D
<Timo> als je een geldige licentie hebt, mag het in theorie :P
<inktvis75> die heb ik
<Axerz_> je kan niets typen
<Axerz_> Ok, kan je me dan ook een crack geven?
<inktvis75> ik ga binnenkort ipv prezi eens proefdraaien met sliderocket
<inktvis75> aangezien prezi nu voor de gratis account alle presentaties publiek maakt
<Timo> kijk eens op de  bekende baai Axerz_ ;)
<Axerz_> arr, matey ;)
<inktvis75> net gelijk maar daad bij woord gevoegd, en aangemeld bij sliderocket
<inktvis75> m'n presentatie voor 17 nov. zal ik maar eens maken in sliderocket :)
<Axerz_> nu ik toch bezig ben, thunderbird of evolution?
<inktvis75> als je toegang wil op exchange: evolution
<inktvis75> anders thunderbird
<Axerz_> ok
<Axerz_> maar ik ga  even eten
<inktvis75> ikke ook eten
<Axerz_> Al heb ik nog een vraag: libre of open office?
<inktvis75> libre
<inktvis75> import van ms spul is veel beter
<Axerz_> ok
<inktvis75> maar overweeg zeker ipv impress tools als google docs of sliderocket
<inktvis75> die zijn vele malen beter en gebruiksvriendelijker
<Timo> smakelijk
<compuzz> goeie dag zeg..
<Rudolf_> Is er al iemand die de upgrade naar 12.10 is gelukt zonder dat deze vastloopt?
<Rudolf_> Ik bedoel via de command line en geen neiuwe install.
<OerHeks> ja hoor.
<OerHeks> ow ..te laat
<Axerz> hi
<Axerz> Ehm, ubuntu installeren is gelukt, maar het beeld gaat raar doen, zwart en geel worden, er okmen zwarte strepen doorheen
<trijntje> he Axerz
<Axerz> hello
<trijntje> heb je al geprobeerd om drivers te installeren?
<Axerz> Ik snap niet wat er mis is, ubuntu 12.04 draaide altijd prima
<Axerz> Er worden geen suggesties gegeven
<Axerz> Nergens staat het oude additional driver gedoe
<trijntje> in de dash naar 'softwarebronnen' zoeken, en dan het tabblad 'extra stuurprogramma's kiezen
<Axerz> thanks
<Axerz> oké, de hulp hier is echt geweldig, het lijikt wel of jullie alles weten
<trijntje> we doen ons best ;)
<trijntje> ik hoop dat het werkt
<Axerz> ik ook, maar eerst wordt het beest 400 keer geel en crash alles
<Axerz> oké, er is een driver geselecteerd: using x.org x server
<Axerz> is dat goed?
<Axerz> of moet ik een andere hebben?
<trijntje> als er een andere bij staat zou ik die proberen
<Axerz> ok
<Axerz> yes! nu is het systeem helemaal kapot
<Axerz> kernel panic: not syncing: vfs: unable to mount root fs on unknown-block (0,0)
<Axerz> pid: 1, comm: wapper/0 not tainted 3.5.0-17-generic #28-ubuntu
<Axerz> call trace
<Axerz> :
<Axerz> panic +0xba/0x1c9
<Axerz> mount_block_root+0x1d6/0x287
<Axerz> iemand een idee?
<Axerz> ok, system recovery geeft alleen maar meer errors
<trijntje> Axerz: wat bedoel je met 'system recovery' ?
<Axerz> die andere optie bij het boot menu
<Axerz> of grub loader, you name i
<Axerz> t
<trijntje> ah ok, maar vaak zijn dat gewoon normale berichten die je op het scherm ziet als je zo opstart, geen foutmeldingen
<trijntje> wat is het laatste dat je in beeld ziet staan als je via recovery mode opstart?
<Axerz> gs_change+0x13/0x13
<Axerz> en daarboven: ?start_kernel _0x3c4/0x3c4
<trijntje> hmm, iemand een idee?
<trijntje> kan je weer de normale boot proberen? Deze driver doet het dus helemaal niet
<Kevin_> hallo beste mensen
<erkan^> hallo kevin
<lordievader> Hey Kevin_, hoe is het met jou?
<Kevin_> Goed hoor, alleen ik heb een vraagje.
<lordievader> Kevin_: Ga je gang.
<Axerz> ik kom er niet meer in
<Kevin_> Weet jij toevallig het commando in het spaans om de taal te veranderen (van het spaans) naar het engels of nederlands?
<Axerz> Als ik normaal boot krijg ik ook zo'n error
<erkan^> Systeeminstellingen --> Taalpakket, kevin
<lordievader> Kevin_: Of wellicht het bestandje /etc/environment aanpassen.
<Kevin_> Het probleem is dus dat het totaal in het spaans is (de installatie) en ik dus niet in de GUI het juiste venstertje kan vinden. En het console lijkt geen engelse commando's te accepteren?
<lordievader> Kevin_: Probeer eens in een terminal: vim /etc/environment
<lordievader> Kevin_: Wel met sudo trouwens.
<erkan^> vim? volgens me installeer je eerst vim, want vim is niet in ubuntu meegeleverd
<lordievader> Nano/vi dan...
<OerHeks> sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales ?
<lordievader> Ofzelfs gedit, tenzij unity die ook de kop heeft omgedraaid
<Kevin_> Ik weet eerlijk gezegd niet welke versie er geinstalleerd is en welke distributie. Het gaat om een systeem van een vriend z'n schoon pa's collega, die blijkbaar spaans kent/is. (En het systeem staat bij mijn vriend waar ik dus de commando's aan moet doorgeven om het uit te proberen.) - Vandaar dat mijn reactie vrij sloom is soms.
<OerHeks> environment is toch je path% ?
<lordievader> OerHeks: Niet alleen.
<erkan^> uname - a?
<Kevin_> Hij gaat het zodadelijk proberen. (.... duurt lang als je moet wachten)
<OerHeks> en je moet de taal eerst installeren, lijkt me?
<trijntje> Axerz: dat is wel vreemd, zelfs de recovery werkt niet meer?
<lordievader> OerHeks: Is het Engelse taalpakket niet standaard geinstalleerd?
<Axerz> nee
<Axerz> dat wordt dus nog een keer installeren?
<Kevin_> Het is gelukt, we hebben 'm nu op Engels staan dus kunnen we er weer verder mee. Bedankt voor de hulp. Uiteindelijk heeft hij blijkbaar toch de taal instelling gevonden in de GUI.
<trijntje> Axerz: ik denk het wel ja. Maar ik zou dan 12.04 installeren, en over een paar maanden proberen te upgraden
<trijntje> blijkbaar zitten er nog wat bugs in 12.10
<Axerz> jammer, ik vond al die web synchronisatie zo geweldig
<trijntje> je zou nog een keer kunnen proberen om 12.10 vers te installeren
<Axerz> wanneer komt ubuntu 13 eigenlijk?
<trijntje> april 2013
<Axerz> ok
<Axerz> ik ga nog een keer installeren
<Axerz> om zeker te weten dat ik alles goed doe: download updates while installing
<Axerz> en : install this third party software
<Axerz> Kan ik allebei doen, toch?
<OerHeks> ja, dat scheelt iets tijd.
<Axerz> mooi
<OerHeks> na format kunnen de updates en installatie tegelijk weggeschreven worden.
<Axerz> ja, maar ik vraag het omdat ik de installatie niet weer wil verprutsen (zoals je hebt gelezen was er bij de vorige veel mis)
<OerHeks> nu ja, met herinstallatie heb je wel gelijk de laatste paketten. wat er nu misgaat, begrijp ik ook niet eigenlijk.
<Axerz> erase of reinstall
<trijntje> is volgens mij hetzelfde. Als je reinstall kies wordt ook de huidige installatie verwijderd
<Axerz> ok, voor de zekerheid neem ik erease
<Axerz> ok zelfde resultaat
<Axerz> welke driver
<Axerz> ok, ik heb een andere gekozen
<Axerz> Cross fnigers
<Axerz> nog geen foutmeldingen
<Axerz> en daar verschijnt de desktop
<OerHeks> :-)
<Axerz> Maar nu
<Axerz> unity zelf verschijnt niet
<Axerz> ok, iemand een geweldig idee?
<OerHeks> soms moet je even geduld hebben..
<Axerz> nog steeds niet
<Axerz> Dit duurt wel erg lang
<JanC> installatie met een bestaande home gedaan?
<JanC> Axerz: ^^^
<OerHeks> woeii Clementine 1.1.0 krijgt google drive support http://code.google.com/p/clementine-player/source/browse/Changelog?name=release-1.1
<Axerz> nee
#ubuntu-nl 2012-10-27
<Gorash> icant believe this guy
<OerHeks> oh
<Ravocs> Goedemorgen, ik wil graag Kubuntu installeren op een SSD, maar ik krijg de foutmelding dat ik geen 5,4GB vrije ruimte over heb tijdens de installatie
<tuurds> Ik installeerde zojuist Ubuntu via de Windows installer, herstartte mijn pc en ik kwam meteen bij Ubuntu, geen keuze tss Windows en Ubuntu? Ben ik mijn Windows-installatie nu kwijt? :o
<AlexPortable> Hoe kan ik mijn laptop backuppen?
<FOAD> Niet.  Ik denk niet dat 3D-printers dat al aankunnen.
<AlexPortable> ....
<AlexPortable> Windows is wel te backuppen maar ubuntu niet
<AlexPortable> m'n backupprogramma kan niet goed overweg met ext3
<smileE17> AlexPortable: kopieer gewoon je bestanden naar een andere, veilige plaats :p
<smileE17> kopiëren, plakken
<smileE17> ik moet gaan, doei :p slaapwel :)
<AlexPortable> allemaal is wel erg groot
<lordievader> AlexPortable: FOAD is flauw aan het doen, je kan dingen in Ubuntu ook best back-uppen, met dingen als Rsync of tar, Ubuntu levert zelf zijn eigen back-up programma mee.
<AlexPortable> ik heb het liever met compressie en een wachtwoord ervoor
<AlexPortable> lordievader: zit dat backupprogramma al in 10.04?
<smileE17> AlexPortable: 7 zip dan :p
<smileE17> byebye
<lordievader> AlexPortable: Wellicht, kan iemand met Ubuntu even opzoeken hoe dat programma heet? Draai hier zelf geen Ubuntu.
<trijntje> AlexPortable: waar wil je precies een backup van maken?
<AlexPortable> hele partitie
<trijntje> dat kan met het programma 'dd', maar dan moet je wel vanaf een live cd/usb starten
<trijntje> bedoel je trouwens de hele partitie of de hele harde schijf?
<AlexPortable> partitie
<AlexPortable> dd
<AlexPortable> oke ff starten
<AlexPortable> is dat terminal progrmama?
<trijntje> heb je wel genoeg schijfruimte om een backup van een hele partitie te maken?
<trijntje> ja
<trijntje> voor partitie /dev/sda1:
<AlexPortable> als het gecomprimeerd wordt wel
<OerHeks> clonezilla kent compressie, vast ook wel wachtwoord
<trijntje> weet je dat zeker?
<trijntje> sudo dd if=/dev/sda1 bs=1M | gzip > partitie_backup.img
<AlexPortable> en hoe zet ik dat dan weer terug?
<trijntje> maar voor dat je dat doet kan je beter alle lege ruimte met 0 verschrijven, dan is de backup ook een stuk kleiner
<AlexPortable> waarom zou ik dat doen ?
<AlexPortable> en waarom is de backup kleiner dan?
<FOAD> ...
<CoolePascal> compressie algoritmes
<AlexPortable> kan ik beter dd gebruiken of cp?
<OerHeks> dd voor hele partitie
<AlexPortable> of ik kan / backuppen
<AlexPortable> wat is het verschil?
<OerHeks> wat wil je precies backuppen? je geeft aan je hele partitie.
<Maikel> dan moet je wel /proc en /var/run ff excluden
<Maikel> dus zoiets met rsync  / . --exclude /proc
<Maikel> zoiets iig
<OerHeks> hmm, onhandig om een draaiende installatie te backuppen.
<Maikel> OerHeks: doe ik elke week met mijn server
<Maikel> AlexPortable:
<Maikel> dit is ongeveer wat je wilt http://bin.tiny-host.nl/m583e8da
<Maikel> ism met rdiff-backup
<Maikel> als je het 1 malig doet is rsync beter, maar min of meer dezelfde syntax en de dirs waar je rekening mee wilt houden
<OerHeks> er is zat te lezen over backuppen. nu nog uitvinden wat je wilt backuppen.
<Maikel> ^_^
<Maikel> meeste users = het $home
<Maikel> $HOME
<viezerd> een betere vraag is eigenlijk, wat wil je restoren
<Maikel> het is nogal een ongenuanceerde vraag
<Maikel> de keus tussen dd en cp
<viezerd> mja, afhankelijk van wat je wilt restoren kunnen ze allebei beter of slechter zijn
<lg188> hoe moet ik test.java: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1310544/ compilen?
<OerHeks> ik dacht iets met javac <naam>.java en als alles goed is gegaan daarna java <naam>
<OerHeks> maar ik doe geen java, of openjdk.
<lg188> OerHeks: dat heb ik gedaan.
<lg188> maar ik krijg de hele tijd classnotfound
<lg188> unset classpath heeft het niet opgelost...
<Axerz> hey
<Axerz> Vraagje, ik gebruik ubuntu studio, is er een manier daarop unity te installeren?
<OerHeks> hmm ik dacht dat wel kon, maar xfce small en stabiel.
<Axerz> ja, maar ik ben gewoon gewend ana unity
<OerHeks> sudo apt-get ubuntu-desktop en bij inlog kan je dan unity kiezen.
<OerHeks> ehm install er nog tussen
<Axerz> ja, had ik al gemerkt
<Axerz> thanks
<OerHeks> aardig handleiding, engels > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudioPreparation
<lg188> OerHeks: gefixed
<lg188> heb andere compiler gebruikt
<lg188> gcj ipv openjdk
<CoolePascal> bekende bron van elende ja
<Axerz> Hoe zet ik dit als default?
<JanC> gewoon met 'update-alternatives' de juiste instellen
<Axerz> en nu zodat ik het begrijp?
<OerHeks> er zit in ubuntu toch een opstart menu editor ?
 * OerHeks zit op kubuntu
<JanC> Axerz: dat was voor lg188
<OerHeks> of gewoon uitloggen, en DM veranderen naar unity en inloggen
<Axerz> oh, ok
<Axerz> sorry
<JanC> Axerz: normaal zet het inlogscherm de laatst gebruikt als default
<Axerz> ik zal het proberen
<OerHeks> met die opstart editor kan je ook regelen dat je automatisch inlogt, als je dat wil
<JanC> automatisch inloggen is meh
<OerHeks> Nou ja, het kan.
<JanC> jah, je kan ook alles in single user mode draaien  :p
<OerHeks> Ik ben wel benieuwd hoe de lowlatency rt kernel met unity doet.
<lg188> JanC: eh wut?
<Axerz> maar even een vraag: ben ik de enige unity user die wel blij is met unity
<lg188> en ik vind het leuk om de hele utf tabellen af te drukken xD
<lg188> ook al is dat totaal nutteloos
<lg188> Axerz: nee, ik ben er ook blij mee.
<lg188> het kan gewoon beter
<JanC> lg188: welke javac, class library, etc. gebruikt wordt kan je instellen met update-alternatives normaal
<lg188> oh ik zal eens proberen
<JanC> Debian/Ubuntu developers hebben echt hopen moeite gedaan om de oh zo "cross platform" Java zooi een klein beetje bruikbaar te maken   :p
<lg188> ik ben ze dankbaar :)
<JanC> hopelijk gebruik je dan ook geen forks van bestaande libraries in je projecten en zo  ;)
<Axerz> kan iemand me helpen met eyeon fusion te installeren op 12.10 64 bit?
<JanC> (waarbij "fork" ook gewoon een antieke versie vol security bugs kan zijn)
<lg188> JanC: ik bouw tot nu toe alles zelf...
<JanC> begin dit jaar of begin vorig jaar waren er tijdens FOSDEM namelijk 3(!) talks op 2 dagen tijd van distro packagers over dat onderwerp  :p
<JanC> heeft deels ook met Java zelf te maken natuurlijk
<JanC> en het rigide typesysteem dat het vaak onmogelijk maakt zaken te fixen zonder de API te breken
<lg188> JanC: dat is mogelijk
<lg188> ik moet het gewoon kunnen gebruiken hier, om het eens te gebruiken
<JanC> Axerz: ik heb niet zo'n probleem met hoe Unity werkt, maar ik zou toch ooit wel eens van al de bugs & memory leaks in compiz/unity af willen...   :p
<JanC> mijn Unity is overigens wel aangepast met een aantal compiz tweaks  ☺
<AlexPortable> viezerd: daar is een backup toch voor? om te kunnen restoren?
<OerHeks> Axerz, op http://www.eyeonline.com/DownloadFusion2.html staan alleen .rpm's, helaas
<OerHeks> dus dan moet je in wine gaan prutsen, succes
<lg188> weet ieamdn als je met java midi-achtige dingen kunt spelen?
<viezerd> AlexPortable: inderdaad, als je weet wat je wilt restoren, dan weet je wat je wilt backuppen
<AlexPortable> alles
<JanC> lg188: dat kan zeker
<AlexPortable> ik wil gewoon terug kunnen gaan als me windows installatie er mee ophoud
<lg188> JanC: okay, ik heb een project
<JanC> lg188: er is een muzieknotatie-editor in Java ergens
<lg188> puur uit verveling xD
<lg188> the sukiyaki song laten afspelen
<StefandeVries> Muzieknotatie-editor in Java,
<StefandeVries> doe dan meteen Lilypond en TiMIDIty.
<lg188> met en engelse, romanji en originele tekst
<viezerd> AlexPortable: je wilt windows backuppen ?
<JanC> StefandeVries: maakt mogelijk gebruik van Lilypond o.i.d. als bekend, dunno  ;)
<JanC> backend
<AlexPortable> nee ubuntu
<lg188> wel ik zal er morgen aan beginnen xD dit wordt een hel voor de mensen in #ubuntu-nl-offtopic xD
<AlexPortable> ik heb een dual boot, met windows en ubuntu. en ik ga windows terugzetten (omdat hij weer eens stuk is), maar als er iets fout gaat wil ik niet alles op de ubuntu partitie kwijt zijn
<Axerz> is er een manier om rpm's in deb's om te zetten
<JanC> Axerz: alien
<Axerz> noem je mij nu een alien, of is dat een programma?
<JanC> let wel: de .deb die je zo maakt is niet gegarandeerd goed
<Axerz> :p
<JanC> alien kan deb <-> rpm converteren
<Axerz> Ok, en wat kan er gebeuren als het een slechte is?
<StefandeVries> *kaboem*
<JanC> maar dingen als dependencies en eventueel locaties waar iets in een andere distro hoort kunnen verschillen natuurlijk
<JanC> of zelfs subtiele dingen als policies i.v.m. configuratiebestanden
<JanC> vb. netwerk-hooks e.d.
<Axerz>  En, met kaboem bedoelen jullie?
<JanC> voor een userspace-programma zal het meestal wel meevallen
<JanC> voor een programma dat als een gewone user draait, bedoel ik
<JanC> dus als het geen service o.i.d. is
<JanC> vb. de meeste desktopprogramma's
<viezerd> AlexPortable: Ubuntu kun je snel en makkelijk restoren
<viezerd> nieuwe install, en klaar
<AlexPortable> meh dan ben ik alles kwijt
<JanC> wat is "eyeonline"?
<viezerd> wat is "alles"
<lg188> jpjacobs: heb je nog iets geprobeert met dat bash-scriptje?
<JanC> ah, film workflow/post-productie/etc.
<OerHeks> dus speciaal voor fusion zou je suse of fedora moeten nemen, maar dan krijg je alsnog een wine implentatie begrijp ik
<JanC> Axerz: ik gok dat ze hun software in /opt/ installeren, en dan is er normaal geen enkel probleem met alien-conversie
<JanC> Axerz: even gecontroleerd, en ze gebruiken idd. de /opt/eyeon/ "namespace"
<JanC> dus omzetten met alien lijkt me geen probleem
<AlexPortable> viezerd: alles opnieuw installeren, printer drivers installeren, etc
<viezerd> AlexPortable: jah, maar daar heb je geen backup voor 'nodig'
<AlexPortable> Hoe wou je het dan doen?
<viezerd> ik zou alleen hetgene backuppen wat er permanent verloren zou gaan
<viezerd> en voor 'snelle' recovery evt. wat configuratie bestanden
<viezerd> en/of al je verborgen mappen in je home map
<Axerz> is er in 12.10 echt geen manier om de launcher naar de bodem te krijgen
<JanC> niet met standaard-pakketten
<Axerz> maakt mij niet uit, als het maar werkt
<OerHeks> daar is een PPA voor, maar daarmee zou ik voorzichtig zijn.
<OerHeks> http://askubuntu.com/questions/33605/can-i-move-the-unity-launcher
<AlexPortable> viezerd: liever wel alles gebackupt
<viezerd> AlexPortable: dan kan je iets als Clonezilla
<AlexPortable> hmm
<AlexPortable> oki ik kijk er morgen verder naar
<AlexPortable> nu slapen :p
<Axerz> dat werkt niet op 12.10
#ubuntu-nl 2012-10-28
<OerHeks> leesvoer spam > http://fullcirclemagazine.org/issue-66/
<OerHeks> over uefi en nog meer leuke zaken
<inktvis75>  vreemd verschijnsel in firefox, thunderbird: bookmarks en gemounte shares zijn niet zichtbaar in file dialog
<AlexPortable> Wat is het makkelijkste bij een backup terugzetten, dd of cp?
<viezerd> gewoon proberen
<viezerd> dan weet je wat voor jou makkelijkste is
<ThomasTT2> hi
<ThomasTT2> heb een probleem met flash en geluid, speelt alles 2x zo snel af
<viezerd> adhd ?
<ThomasTT2> wow grappig
<viezerd> :(
<Luckiboy> ThomasTT2, zet de hardwareversnelling eens uit
<ilovebrewski> wie kan mij helpen?
<ilovebrewski> heb ubuntu geinstalleerd met daarbij xbmc
<ilovebrewski> echter doet mijn 5.1 geluid onboard het niet
<ilovebrewski> hij wordt wel gedetecteerd maar krijg er alleen stereo uit
<ilovebrewski> ik heb dit ook eerder met kbuntu gehad echter na een paar dagen had ik meer opties in mijn geluidsinstallingen waarna hij het wel deed
<ilovebrewski> een par dagen later
<ilovebrewski> marc@Home:~$ aplay -l **** Lijst van PLAYBACK hardware-apparaten **** kaart 0: PCH [HDA Intel PCH], apparaat 0: VT1708S Analog [VT1708S Analog]   Sub-apparaten: 1/1   Sub-apparaat #0: subdevice #0 kaart 0: PCH [HDA Intel PCH], apparaat 1: VT1708S Digital [VT1708S Digital]   Sub-apparaten: 1/1   Sub-apparaat #0: subdevice #0 kaart 0: PCH [HDA Intel PCH], apparaat 2: VT1708S HP [VT1708S HP]   Sub-apparaten: 1/1   Sub-apparaat 
<ilovebrewski> niemand?
<OerHeks> je zou kunnen kijken in alsamixer, open terminal:  alsamixer
<OerHeks> dan F3 playback, of rechtsboven F6 device
<OerHeks> dan zie je op de regel "channel" staan
<OerHeks> bij mij staat die op 2
<ilovebrewski> bij mij op 0
<ilovebrewski> ow wacht ik zag je laatste reactie niet
<ilovebrewski> hd intel pch staat op 0
<OerHeks> maar kubuntu regelt dit normaal zeer prettig.
<ilovebrewski> ik snap het ook niet. toen ik kubuntu erop had staan gaf deze na een paar dagen ook meer opties aan in de geluidsinstellingen en nu met ubuntu hetzelfde
<OerHeks> oke, ga eens naar KDE start, en tiep phonon
<OerHeks> dan heb je middeslte tab: audio hardware setup
<OerHeks> daar zou je misschien wat meer mee kunnen fixen
<ilovebrewski> ik ben redelijk nieuw met linux. wat bedoel je met KDE start?
<OerHeks> je zit toch op kubuntu?
<ilovebrewski> nee ubuntu
<OerHeks> ow
<ilovebrewski> hiervoor heb ik wel hetzelfde probleem gehad met Kubuntu
<ilovebrewski> oerheks heb jij nog ideeen?
<OerHeks> Nee, ik weet niet precies hoe het bij ubuntu geregeld is, misschien als er iemand meeleest ?
<Innocuous> Hmmm nou ja je zou PulseAudio Manager kunnen installeren, geeft wel meer opties als de default ubuntu sound menu
<Innocuous> Ik heb alleen geen 5.1 audio dus daar heb ik niet echt verstand van
<ilovebrewski> ok ga ik eens proberen
<Innocuous> Als ik me goed herrinner heeft xbmc trouwens ook een eigen audio settings menu
<OerHeks> xbmc gebruikt Jack toch ?
<ilovebrewski> klopt heeft xbmc alleen daar geeft hij een foutmelding bij 5.1 geluid. ook in de audiosettings van Ubuntu is het testen van 5.1 niet goed. er komt geluid uit alle
<ilovebrewski> boxen
<ilovebrewski> helaas is de visite binnen en ik moet gaan. ik ga jullie adviezen proberen en ik laat het weten
<Innocuous> Dit al gezien ilovebrewski: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SurroundSound
<Innocuous> Zou best wel eens de oplossing kunnen zijn...
<AlexPortable> waarom moet je voor dat soort oplossingen altijd in de terminal?
<OerHeks> Meestal hoeft dat maar 1 x.
<AlexPortable> ja maar alsnog
<AlexPortable> in windows hoeft het ook maar 1 keer, maar kan het wel via de GUI
<Innocuous> Nou ik denk eigenlijk dat het ook kan via het pulse menu. Alleen is die niet bij default geinstalleerd
<OerHeks> CLI is de kracht van linux. doe dat maar een met dat andere ... ehmm.. nu ben ik de naam kwijt.
<belgianguy> euhm, als ik 'lscpu' run, zie ik daar "Draden per kern" staan
<belgianguy> moet dat niet gewoon "Threads" zijn?
<belgianguy> vertalen goed en wel, maar is dat niet wat ver van huis?
<belgianguy> of is het echt "Wires" in het Engels?
<lordievader> belgianguy: Vertaling van Thread kan ook Draad zijn.
<belgianguy> lordievader: niet in deze context IMO
<belgianguy> Google Translate zou je dat kunnen flikken, maar in dit geval doet het wat raar aan
<lordievader> belgianguy: Mee eens, maar ja als een machine het vertaalt, hoe moet die dat weten?
<belgianguy> ik denk dat die strings manueel vertaald worden hoor
<rork> AlexPortable: OerHeks heeft zeker gelijk, maar volgens mij speelt ook dat de ervaren gebruikers gewend zijn om veel via de cli te doen en dat dus doorgeven terwijl er ook gui mogelijkheden zijn. Daarnaast is het op IRC makkelijker om commando's door te geven dan te zeggen klik daar...
<lordievader> Maargoed wie gebruikt er dan ook een vertaalde linux.
<belgianguy> ubuntu-nl heeft daar meer kans toe dan de gewone denk ik :)
<AlexPortable> lol
<OerHeks> plaats een post op het forum, voor het vertaal team
<belgianguy> OerHeks: vergeef me mijn onwetendheid, maar waar kan ik dat vinden?
<OerHeks> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/vertalingen/
<belgianguy> OerHeks: merci
<OerHeks> Leuk team, ze zoeken altijd hulp voor vertalen.
<Innocuous> rork & AlexPortable in dit geval heb ik ook nooit begrepen waarom het default sound menu zo weinig opties heeft. Al is het is nu wel beter dan vroeger.
<Innocuous> Het is ook niet zo dat Pulse audio bedoeld is om via de cli geconfigureerd to worden
<OerHeks> leesvoer spam > http://fullcirclemagazine.org/issue-66/
<robin> !over
<erkan^> ik heb een probleempje: ik kan niet "A + CTRL" voor alles selecteren selecteren
<erkan^> mss heb ik verkeerd ingesteld?
<erkan^> kan iemand me helpen?
<erkan^> eindelijk heb ik een probleem opgelost
<OerHeks> soms werkt ctrl + a niet, dan moet je speciaal op het geselecteerde staan, en dan rechter muis, etc.
<OerHeks> dit is, om niet zomaar van 1 applicatie in een ander te plakken, dit zou malware dan ook kunnen.
<erkan^> ik heb emancs ingeseteld via Advance Settings. dan heb ik weer terug naar standaard ingesteld, OerHeks
#ubuntu-nl 2013-10-21
<Falcon> Ubuntu 12.04 vraagt bij Updates om Cd/Dvd Ubuntu 13.10 _Saucy Salamander_-Release i386 (20131016.1)
<Falcon> En deze wordt ( uiteraard ) niet gevonden
<Falcon> Wat is de oorzaak en hoe krijg ik de updates ( Firmware for Linux kernel drivers grootte 23.2 Mb ) downloaded en installed ?
<Falcon> Het betreft veranderingen van versie 1.79.6 naar 1.89.7
<Falcon> Type error: versie 1.79.6 naar 1.79.7
<Kebabfish> als je ubuntu 12.04 hebt, behoort deze niet naar de cd van 13.10 te vragen
<Kebabfish> kan je controleren welke versie je nu hebt/
<Kebabfish> in de dash kan je zoeken op "details", en in dat venster vindt je je versie
<Max> Hallo, hoe groot moet je cd-rom zijn voor ubuntu en kan het ook op een dvd
<Fermata> Het moet op een DVD tegenwoordig.
<Fermata> Het zit op 880 MB.
<Guest96493> Oke bedankt, Waar kan ik een goede tutortial vinden daarvoor? Waar de dvd ook in vermeld word.
<Guest96493> Heb me al suf lopen zoeken, geen goede gevonden.
<OerHeks> Je brandprogramma start gewoon niet met branden, dus maakt de cd+r ook niet stuk.
<Guest96493> Hoe bedoel je ik ben nog niks aan het branden.
<Guest96493> Ik heb het bestnad bijna gedownload en heb een dvd klaar liggen.
<Guest96493> Weet niet wat ik nu dus moet doen.
<Guest96493> Ik weet wel hoe je moet branden.
<Guest96493> Maar hoe installeer je daarna linux.
<OerHeks> nederlandse guide http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/Installatie of engelse https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<Kebabfish> https://sites.google.com/site/computertip/
<Guest96493> Bedankt.
<OerHeks> veel opties, naast een ander OS, of als enige OS
<Jane1983> Middaf
<JasperCoenraats> trijntje_: ben je aanwezig? Ik zie net de melding op mijn pc dat Ubuntu 13.10 uit is. Is dat een bètaversie, is die compleet veilig, etc?
<JasperCoenraats> stabiel?
<JasperCoenraats> iemand anders die dit weet?
<lordievader> JasperCoenraats: 13.10 is enkele dagen geleden gereleased. Het is de officiele versie ;)
<JasperCoenraats> Wat houdt dat eerste officiele in?
<JasperCoenraats> is 13.04 niet officieel? En de voorlopers enz.?
<lordievader> JasperCoenraats: Dat bedoel ik niet, meer in de trand van Final.
<JasperCoenraats> aha
<JasperCoenraats> ik zit nu met 13.04
<JasperCoenraats> werk best aardig
<lordievader> Om eerlijk te zijn, ik heb geen flauw idee hoe stabiel Ubuntu 13.10 is, maar Kubuntu 13.10 is stabiel :)
<JasperCoenraats> aha
<JasperCoenraats> :)
<Kebabfish> ik zou zegge, gebruik 13.04 nog eventjes ;)
<Kebabfish> zeggen
<Kebabfish> ik heb toch wel wat kleine foutjes ontdekt, en zolang 13.04 goed werkt mis je niks hoor
<lordievader> Dat is zeker waar.
<JasperCoenraats> kinderziektes van een 13.10-jarige zijn ook hardnekkig
<Kebabfish> systeemmenuutjes die verdwijnen, lastig doen met nvidiadrivers etc.etc
<JasperCoenraats> volgens mij heet het ook wel "onaangepast puberaal gedrag in de vorm van recalcitrantie"
<JasperCoenraats> en dan nog maar hopen dat het later niet een relatie met een foute schoonzoon, zoals Billy Hekjes-van de Dam
<joostvb> re
<OerHeks> !14.04
<kipy51> hoi
<Fermata> Zo geduldig.
<Cxdec> goede avond
<Cxdec> is er toevallig iemand hier?
<Fermata> Heel toevallig wel. ;)
<Fermata> Zeg het eens.
<Cxdec> ik heb seagate expansiom 1tb maar sinds vandaag mount hij niet op windows detect ie hem maar enkel sec. later begint het lampje te kniperen en word ie niet herkent maar op mijn ubuntu systeempje fdoet hij niks kan ik hem via ubuntu aan de praat krijgen?
<Fermata> Oei, dat zou ik niet weten, eerlijk gezegd.
<Cxdec> hmmm.....
<Cxdec> DAMN
<Fermata> oei?
<Cxdec> ja er staan gegevens van me werk en opleiding op die ik dus had gebackuped omdat ik naar ubuntu 12.04 terug ging xd
<Kebabfish> wellicht in ubuntu netjes unmounten en dan in windows weer proberen aan te koppelen?
<Kebabfish> ik gooi er maar wat ideetjes in hoor
<Cxdec> nee al geprobeert
<Cxdec> ik zag net bij tomshardware dat iemand zellfde probleem had en dat ik hem terug moet sturen
<Cxdec> hopellijkk duurt het niet te lanf
<Cxdec> in iedere geval bedankt!
<Fermata> Graag gedaan.
<Fermata> Kom gerust nog eens langs. :)
<Cxdec> ja ik zit hier wel vaker onder de gebruiker vraaghetmaar
<Cxdec> maarja dit probleem wist ik niet te verhelpen dus dacht ik vraag het even snel
<Cxdec> x/d
<Cxdec> Fijne avond verder!
#ubuntu-nl 2013-10-22
<Reggie_> Wie kan mij advies geven op het gebied van image maken? Ik gebruik Lubuntu. Deze heb ik geïnstalleerd op een systeem. Daar wil ik een volledig image van maken en gebruiken op meerdere systemen van hetzelfde merk, type en hardware. Kan dat?
<OerHeks> Ja kan wel, maar er zullen wel wat dingetjes ingesteld moeten worden na het plaatsen van de image:
<OerHeks> hostname, en de mac van je netwerkadapter o.a.
<OerHeks> DD kan een disk copieren, en eenvoudiger is clonezilla
<OerHeks> http://clonezilla.org/clonezilla-live.php
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem
<Reggie_> Ik had al Clonezilla gevonden op het forum ja. Maar mij was niet duidlelijk of ik de image op andere systemen kon plaatsen. Het zit namelijk zo, op school maken ze nu nog gebruik van een server met Microsoft Server 2008. Daarop maken ze een image en zetten die ook op de andere systemen. Ze gaan nu over om in "De Cloud" te gaan werken. Ik wil een aantal systemen overzetten van Windows naar Lubuntu.
<Reggie_> Dat gaat het snelst als deze juist geconfigureerd is, zodat alle systemen uniform geïnstalleerd kunnen worden, in 1x
<lordievader> Goede middag.
<Reggie_> Goede middag
<OerHeks> Ik denk dat een iso, met een preseeding file veel sneller werkt.
<Reggie_> @ OerHeks, dank voor je reactie, de linken kan ik goed gebruiken
<Reggie_> Ik ben nog een groentje op dit gebied, wat houdt preseeding file precies in?
<joostvb> Reggie_: zoek het wereld wijde web voor 'debian installer preseed'
<joostvb> tis een bestandje met defaults
<joostvb> voorgebakken antwoorden op vragen die debian-installer je stelt tijdens installatie
<Reggie_> Dank je joostvb, ik ga het uitzoeken.
<joostvb> happy hacking!
<OerHeks> voorbeeldje >> https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/example-preseed.txt
<joostvb> OerHeks++
<OerHeks> ehm, ja kan van 10.04 ook 12.04 maken, sjorrie
<slacker_nl> is de wiki van ubuntu afgestapt van de launchpad openid login?
<OerHeks> Ik hoop van niet slacker_nl
<OerHeks> Maar ik las al eerder inlog troubles in #ubuntu
<slacker_nl> OerHeks: looks like it
<slacker_nl> ze zijn van launchpad afgestapt
<OerHeks> ubuntu-nl ?
<slacker_nl> https://login.ubuntu.com/+faq
<slacker_nl> nee
<slacker_nl> de internationale variant
<OerHeks> oh "As Ubuntu grows, we'll see more and more users who don't understand the connection between Launchpad and Ubuntu ... "
<commandoline> je kunt bij de nieuwe variant nog gewoon inloggen met Launchpadgegevens. De achterliggende database is hetzelfde.
<OerHeks> raar, gemiste kans om launchpad en de service te onderstrepen
<OerHeks> maak er dan launchpad.ubuntu.com van ofzo ..
<slacker_nl> der loopt een piemel een wiki pagina te verneuken die ik gemaakt heb
<slacker_nl> even ongedaan maken
<OerHeks> http://frontpage.fok.nl/nieuws/622680/1/1/100/man-hakt-piemel-af-op-station.html en http://frontpage.fok.nl/nieuws/622679/1/1/100/vrouw-krijgt-spontaan-piemel.html en nu jij ...
<slacker_nl> crap, immutable page
<Klap-innn> gaan ze niet alle inlogs bij elkaar brengen in dat Ubuntu One? (is tijdje geleden dat ik daar iets over las, dus weet het niet heel precies meer)
<commandoline> dat is idd de bedoeling op de lange termijn geloof ik
<JanC> Klap-innn: dat is normaal al het geval
<JanC> niet UbuntuOne, maar in de Ubuntu SSO service
<Klap-innn> jup, maar gaan het allemaal wat meer onder één noemer brengen http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2013/06/21/improving-web-services-for-ubuntu/
#ubuntu-nl 2013-10-23
<OerHeks> :-)
#ubuntu-nl 2013-10-24
<exalt> hallo, kan iemand voor mij kijken of flash nog werkt ? op mijn browser is ie er opeens mee gestopt
<Kebabfish> ik gebruik flash op dit moment
<Kebabfish> en werkt
<exalt> dang
<Kebabfish> welke browser gebruik je?
<exalt> standaard firefox
<exalt> kon ook altijd kijken
<Kebabfish> wat apart
<exalt> nu crashed firefox bij al het flash
<exalt> nouja crashed... het scherm wordt donker
<exalt> en ik moet een forcequit uitvoeren
<Kebabfish> wellicht een combi van de firefox en flash versie, maar ook dat lijkt me stug
<Kebabfish> wellicht flash verwijderen en dan dezelfde sites bezoeken
<Kebabfish> werkt firefox dan, dan is flash de boosdoener
<exalt> misschien de addons? addblock, ghostery, lviehttpheaders, cookie editor, hackbar, firebug ?
<Kebabfish> ik heb hier addblock en ghostery aan en geen probleem
<Kebabfish> plugins 1 voor 1 uitschakelen
<exalt> flash purge had ik al gedaan
<Kebabfish> en firefox deed het dan nog niet?
<Kebabfish> want dan vermoed ik dat het 1 van die plugins is
<exalt> hmmm nee ook niet, heb net chromium geinstalleerd... en die faalt ook
<exalt> terwijl firefox uit is
<Kebabfish> misschien iets met de videokaart drivers?
<exalt> nvidia quadro 1000M
<Kebabfish> nividia 304 of 319 qua drivers?
<exalt> 319
<exalt> WTF
<exalt> je hebt gelijk
<exalt> optirun firefox werkt wel
<Kebabfish> :P
<Kebabfish> ik was al door mijn opties heen
<exalt> mijn intel vidokaart werkte altijd gewoon :S
<Kebabfish> lijkt me ook raar dat daar iets mis mee is
<Klap-innn> wat is 'optirun' eigenlijk?
<exalt> Klap-innn: een functionaliteit van bumblebee om nvidia optimus systemen beter te ondersteunen
<Kebabfish> is het niet dat nvidia dan standaard gebruikt wordt
<exalt> normaal draait mijn systeem op intel kaar, met optirun kan ik een app met nvidia kaart draaien
<exalt> Kebabfish: ik kan de starter aanpassen
<Kebabfish> en tussendoor een oplossing zoeken naar het intel-probleem :p
<exalt> jep
<exalt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oKnwHAGXvlE <-- ik kan weer tanken...
<Kebabfish> ojee...
<Kebabfish> waar heb ik aan mee geholpen :/
<exalt> hahaha
<lordievader> Goede middag.
<exalt> Hallo lordievader
<lordievader> Hey exalt
 * exalt luisted La Bouche - Be my Lover
<steventje> hallo
<steventje> is dit hier voor ubuntu vragen?
<Fermata> Zeker. :)
<OerHeks> :-)
<steventje> ubuntu 12.04: ik wil een upgrade doen naar ubuntu 13.10, echter in de update manager verschijnt NIET het zinnetje bovenaan de kader "ubuntu 13.10 is beschikbaar" en de knop "upgrade", via update manager kan ik enkel de paketten upgraden. Via de terminal en "update-manager -d" verschijnt WEL die knop, MAAR voor de versie 14.04 (alfa). Hoe kan ik nu updaten naar 13.10?
<OerHeks> 12.04 lts naar 13.10 ?
<steventje> @oerheks, ja... maar ik kan ook wel van 12.04-13.04-13.10 doen, daar doe ik niet moeilijk over, wat mijn moeilijkheid is, is het feit dat ofwel ok via update manager niet de optie heb om sowieso een upgrade te doen, ofwel via de terminal geeft hij enkel de optie 14.04 alfa aan, en dat wil ik ook niet
<OerHeks> dan moet je wat veranderen in  /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades >> http://askubuntu.com/a/336588
<OerHeks> ik weet het niet zeker, maar als je op 12.04.3 zit, dan kan dat snel dacht ik
<OerHeks> jouw weg staat hier nog niet bij, helaas >  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<steventje> @oerheks: "Ubuntu Desktops 12.04 LTS to 12.10 (Recommended)  You can [...] upgrade [...] with the following procedure.  Run the update-manager -d application from the command line" Dit is copy paste van je link. echter, dan toont hij de updatemanger waar ENKEL de optie is om te update naar 14.04
<OerHeks> ja, dat is idd niet juist. volg de eerdere link, edit release0upgrades en dat zou moeten werken
<steventje> dus als ik "update-manager -d" doe toont hij ENKEL optie 14.04 in de updatemanager
<lordievader> steventje: Je kunt niet in een keer naar 13.10 updaten voor zover ik weet. Eerst 12.10 -> 13.04 -> 13.10, denk dat het makkelijker is om een verse install te doen.
<lordievader> steventje: De -d vlag is voor een development release, de huidige development release is 14.04.
<OerHeks> Als dat idd niet kan, reinstall is de snelste manier.
<steventje> @lordievader: zoals ik al eerder aangaf, dat begrijp ik, en is denk ik ook niet de essentie van mijn probleem, als het zo moet, doe ik dat zonder problemen, echter de essentie is dat ik ENKEL de optie krijg om naar 14.04 alfa te gaan, niets daar tussen
<lordievader> steventje: Wat krijg je als je niet de -d vlag gebruikt? (dus alleen "sudo do-release-upgrade")
<steventje> reinstall is niet mogelijk, want ik gebruik wubi en die is enkel beschikbaar voor 12.04, ik had de cd 13.10 getest voor dual boot, maar daar waren problemen mee, dus op deze laptop is enkel de wubi-install mogelijk
<steventje> @lordievader: ik ga direct proberen zonder -d
<lordievader> steventje: Ugh wubi, wubi moet dood. Doe asjeblieft een verse install.
<steventje> @lordievader: zoals eerder gezegd, de verse install werkte niet voor dualboot
<lordievader> Het zou mij niet verbazen als alles heel erg stuk gaat als je een wubi install upgrade.
<lordievader> steventje: Uefi laptop?
<steventje> ik had nochthans een 13.04 gisteren, het ging fout toen ik de 13.10 wou instaleren
<steventje> |lordievader wat is een Uefi laptop?
<lordievader> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for  the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<OerHeks> hmm als je uefi had, dan zou je win8 hebben ? die kan geen wubi aan :-)
<steventje> ok, zo had ik het gedaan, bios veranderen, maar na het kiezen van dual boot optie gaat hij niet meer verder, ik heb win7
<steventje> en mijn sudo "do-release-upgrade" is nog steeds zonder reactie
<steventje> terminal blijft blokje maar pinken
<Kebabfish> even een tussendoortje: upgraden van 12.04 naar 13.10 raad ik sterk af. Heb ik al bij meerdere pc's fout zien gaan
<steventje> ok, ik heb de terminal gesloten en opnieuw open gedaan, dan de sudo do-release-upgrade en wat zegt hij: no new release found
<lordievader> steventje: Het zou best kunnen dat deze alleen naar LTS releases kijkt, en die is er inderdaad nog niet.
<steventje> @lordievader? zelfs nog geen 13.04lts?
<Kebabfish> lts komt elke 2 jaar
<Kebabfish> bij de updatemanager kan je via de opties wel aanvinken dat je naar tussentijdse versies gaat upgraden
<lordievader> steventje: 14.04 wordt LTS, probeer eens: sudo do-release-upgrade -m desktop
<lordievader> Of in iedergeval ik neem aan dat ze dat bedoelen met die mode flag.
<steventje> @lordie? maar ik wil de 14 nog niet dat is een alfa
<steventje> @kebabfish: dat is nu net het probleem: bij mijn updatemanager staat die mogelijkheid NIET, en als ik de updatemanager via de terminal open, dan heb ik enkel de mogelijkheid om de 14 te kiezen
<Kebabfish> ik denk niet dat wubi wordt ondersteund in die versies, en dat ze er daarom niet bij staan
<Kebabfish> dat 14 alfa erbij staat, kan ik dan niet verklaren
<steventje> @lordie: ik heb het dan toch maar gedaan, je sudo do-release-upgrade -m desktop, maar zelfde bericht: no new release found
<steventje> @kebabfish voor mijn problemen ben ik heel vlot van 12.04 -12.10 - 13.04 kunnen gaan in mijn ubuntu van wubi
<Kebabfish> ok, goed om te wetne
<lordievader> steventje: Kennelijk moet je net iets meer doen: sudo vim /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<steventje> de problemen begonnen met 13.04 naar 13.10
<lordievader> steventje: Pas hier "Prompt=LTS" aan naar "Prompt=normal" en draai vervolgens weer "sudo do-release-upgrade"
<lordievader> Vim kun je ook vervangen door gedit of nano, als je dat liever hebt.
<steventje> sudo vim /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades: command not found
<lordievader> sudo nano /etc/update-manager/release-upgrade (zonder s)
<lordievader> Hmm, vim is niet standaard geinstalleerd, jammer.
<steventje> wat is verschil tussen vim-nano-gedit? maakt dat iets uit voor de gewone gebruiker?
<steventje> ok, nu heb ik dus sudo nano /etc/update-manager/release-upgrade gedaan, en nu krijg ik een heel raar scherm... allemaal letters beneden met acties
<lordievader> steventje: Gebruik dan gedit, is een editor ala Notepad. Nano en vim zijn beide commandline text editors.
<steventje> ok, ik ben eruit gegaan en heb de gedit gedaan, dat nu een text editor heeft open gedaan, zonder tekst erin
<Kebabfish> sudo gedit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<Kebabfish> moet wel met s, het eerste commando werkte niet omdat je geen vim geinstalleerd had
<lordievader> steventje: Ah excuses, het is inderdaad wel met een s, zoals Kebabfish al aangeeft.
<Kebabfish> lordievader: ach, heeft mijn meekijken ook nog nut :p
<steventje> ok, dus prompt lts vervangen in prompt normal?
<OerHeks> jups
<steventje> en nu updatemanger openen?
<OerHeks> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<steventje> ok, nu heeft hij de 12.10 getoont
<steventje> hehe
<OerHeks> ai, dat word een lange weg, wil je dat?
<steventje> jullie verdienen een goed woordje bij sinterklaas en zwarte piet.... ach ja vergeten, jullie willen helemaal geen zwarte piet meer :p
<lordievader> steventje: Dat word een leuk weekend ;)
<steventje> @oerheks, beter een lange weg met success dan proberen een korte weg te pakken waar alles misgaat en nog langer duurt dan deze weg ;)
<OerHeks> vraagje: ik heb geen firefox. doet FF ook aan java blokkade op linux ?
<steventje> alvast heel erg bedankt voor alle moeite en tijd ;)
<OerHeks> succes steventje
<steventje> tot... ;)
<steventje> ik ga er nu aan beginnen
<omesmokey> Het zal waarschijnlijk een bekend probleem zijn, maar de oplossing is nog niet tot mij gekomen.... Als ik een recente versie van ubuntu probeer te installeren op mijn laptop, krijg ik een ontzettend donker beeld,
<omesmokey> dan kan ik niet zien wat ik moet aanklikken enzo....is daar een oplossing voor of is mijn laptop dan te oud of te beperkt????? en welke versie kan ik dan nog wel installeeren, want met een heel oude versie ging het wel goed....
<Klap-innn> omesmokey: je ziet nog wel wat? maar dan donker?
<Klap-innn> of bedoel je dat je nooit beeld krijgt?
<omesmokey> het is dan zooo donker dat ik niet kan zien waar het pijltje van de cursor zit
<Klap-innn> maar je ziet nog wel wat?
<omesmokey> dus daar kan ik niet mee werken
<omesmokey> ja, heeel vaag
<Klap-innn> ok, dan heb ik er geen ervaring mee. Misschien anderen hier je verder kunnen helpen
<omesmokey> oei....
<omesmokey> wordt moeilijk?
<OerHeks> nvidia zou geheel geen beeld doen, dacht ik
<OerHeks> wat voor videokaart, omesmokey ?
<OerHeks> of dual video?
<omesmokey> goeie vraag.... zal eens kijken
<Klap-innn> OerHeks: idd, dat is mijn ervaring met nvidia
<omesmokey> even de laptop opstarten....
<OerHeks> of welke laptop ? tweakers heeft een mooie database
<omesmokey> het is een e-machine E525
<OerHeks> hmm heeft een snelle Intel GMA 4500M
<omesmokey> Dus er is hoop?
<OerHeks> intel word goed ondersteund vanuit den kernel, vziw
<OerHeks> dus het is een brightness issue ?
 * OerHeks zoekt even verder
<OerHeks> ik vind dit:
<OerHeks> 2. When you boot the disc or usb drive and you see the "Purple Ubuntu screen" or Ubuntu splash, right away, hold the Fn button and dim your screen brightness then brighten it back up. If you forget to do this and the splash (or purple screen) is gone then the backlight probably wont work and you can't install Ubuntu.
<OerHeks> plus wat je na installatie kan doen om backlight permanent te maken >>  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1900024
<OerHeks> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="acpi_osi=Linux"
<OerHeks> een andere uitleg, met zelfde codes >> http://askubuntu.com/questions/124919/how-can-i-permanently-apply-this-workaround-to-get-the-backlight-working-on-an-e
<omesmokey> Ik schrijf dit op en ga het proberen. hartelijk dank voor het meedenken!
<OerHeks> succes !
<Klap-innn> vraag(je): heb hier een laptop die zo af en toe het nodig vind helemaal te stoppen
<Klap-innn> het beeld blijft staan, muis toetsenbord hardware doet niets meer
<OerHeks> op .. 13.10 ?
<Klap-innn> bijv een usbmuis inprikken na deze 'crash' krijgt geen power
<Klap-innn> nop op 13.04
<OerHeks> ow, voor 13.10 heb ik deze vraag een aantal keer voorbij zien rollen .. zonder oplossing
<Klap-innn> (naar 13.10 wil ie  nog niet updaten door nvidia bug)
<Kebabfish> ramgeheugen?
<Klap-innn> 12GB
<Kebabfish> meer dan zat, maar misschien een rot latje?
<Klap-innn> Kebabfish: op wat voor manier bedoel je dat?
<Kebabfish> kapot ramgeheugen
<Klap-innn> hoe kan ik dat testen?
<Kebabfish> pas als ie dat gebruikt, kan de laptop vastlopen
<OerHeks> een memory scan kan geen kwaad iig
<Kebabfish> een memtest, in de grub staan die nog wel dacht ik
<Klap-innn> ah, het komt helemaal random uit de lucht vallen de keren dat het gebeurt
<Kebabfish> bepaalde programma's in gebruik?
<Kebabfish> Ik heb 1 keer gezien dat ik latje voor latje het geheugen testte (1 latje per keer in de pc), en dat de crash alleen kwam wanneer beiden aangesloten waren. Daar was de connector op het moederbord stuk
<Klap-innn> en zonder specifieke reden. bij verschillende progs, bijv libreoffice, matlab, nautilus
<Kebabfish> memtest is het eerste dat ik zou doen
<Klap-innn> eerste 2 kan t nog iets met java zijn, dat laatste sluit dat weer helemaal uit
<Kebabfish> maar dat duurt wel evne
<Klap-innn> soms kan ik meer dan week voort, soms uren na restart
<Kebabfish> temperatuur misschien nog
<Kebabfish> ik zou dan denken aan de cpu
<Klap-innn> soms moet 12 GB ingebruik, soms slechts honderderd
<Kebabfish> dus, cpu temperatuur checken en geheugen testen :P
<Klap-innn> bij over verhitting lazers normaal helemaal uit (ook een tijdje last van gehad)
<OerHeks> Welke laptop ?
<Klap-innn> hp elitebook 8540w
<Klap-innn> moet je fan goed van schoonhouden is ervaring
<Klap-innn> maar wordt standaard best heet
<Klap-innn> zijn dit soort dingen ook nog te loggen? oid?
<Kebabfish> ja, dat wel
<Kebabfish> maar hoe precies kan ik je zo niet vertellen
<Klap-innn> binnenkort maar eens een memtest ertegen aangooien. als dat niets oplevert ga ik wel dat loggen uitzoeken
<Kebabfish> programma voor de temperatuur, dan in de terminal cpuprogramma > temp.txt
<Kebabfish> zoiets kan je aan gaan denken
<Klap-innn> bedoel meer met wat voor fout ie crasht?
<Klap-innn> of omdat t hardware is juist niet natuurlijk.
<Klap-innn> :S
<Kebabfish> ik gok op de hardware, maar dat is een wilde gok
<OerHeks> ik vind veel issues, wat mij opvalt, er zit een 'ambient light sensor' in ?
<OerHeks> http://www.linlap.com/hp_elitebook_8540w
<Klap-innn> volgens mij wel, het reageert tenminste op licht toe/afname
<OerHeks> welke videochip zit erin ? die quadro ?
<Klap-innn> jup, Intel® Core™ i7 CPU Q 720 @ 1.60GHz × 8
<Klap-innn> Quadro FX 880M/PCIe/SSE2
<OerHeks> wreed
<OerHeks> welke videodriver gebruik je nu?
<Klap-innn> nvidia
<Klap-innn> versie moet ik ff opzoeken
<Klap-innn> heb ik ook nog wel eens wat mee geprobeerd, wordt er gemiddeld genomen niet perse blij van
<OerHeks> je hebt nu zeker de 319 ? probeer eens de 325 of 329 via xorg ppa ? https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa
<Klap-innn> grmp, waarom kun je in NL ubuntu niet op engelse namen zoeken
<Klap-innn> oja, dat driver gebeuren was bij updateding ingestopt, oid
<OerHeks> ja, nu zit de driver module in softwarecenter > sources > laatste tab
<Klap-innn> heb nu 310  (niet-vrij getest) geinstalleerd
<Klap-innn> op zich handiger, maar moet r wel aan wennen
<OerHeks> waardeloos, maar dat is mijn mening :-D
<OerHeks> wel aardig dat je hem niet zomaar in je menu terug vind
<Klap-innn> losse programmaatjes maakt t ook niet overzichtelijker
<OerHeks> idd
<Klap-innn> maar ik moet r vandoor
<OerHeks> 'driver' geeft software en updates, dus je word wel de goeie hoek in gestuurt
<Klap-innn> bedankt voor de interessante tips
<OerHeks> succes, laat het weten of het gelukt is.
<Klap-innn> prima, kom hier vast nog wel eens buurten tussen de mechanica door :)
<OerHeks> :-)
<hans_> goede avond
<lordievader> Hey hans_ , hoe gaat het ermee?
<hans_> lekker het is weer een tijdje geleden
<hans_> ben maar weer eens gaan klooien met die pc
<hans_> verveelde me weer
<hans_> nu maar weer eens mint cinnamon er op gegooid
<OerHeks> bah, ubuntu heeft ook cinamon in den repo's
<hans_> wat is er niet goed aan
<hans_> ben niet gek op unity
<OerHeks> ow de oude 1.7, nog niet 2.01
<hans_> wat bedoel je
<lordievader> Het is geen KDE hihi.
<hans_> werkte hier niet lekker
<OerHeks> cinnamon is al op v2
<hans_> klopt in mint 16 zit hij standaard
<hans_> oerheks jij bent een echte unity freek
<OerHeks> nee, niet echt :-D
<hans_> wat draai jij dan
<OerHeks> nu draai ik wel unity, en ben bezig met een 2e pc/kde
<hans_> kubuntu
<OerHeks> jups
<OerHeks> loopt best aardig, moet ik zeggen, zelfs zonder SSD
<hans_> lordievader werkt kubuntu 13.10 lekker
<lordievader> hans_: Kubuntu 14.04 draait als een zonnetje :)
<hans_> met 13.04 werkte mijn telefoon niet en kon niets op mijn popcorn verwijderen
<hans_> 14.04 ???
<lordievader> hans_: Trusty Thar :D
<lordievader> Tahr? Iets in die richting...
<hans_> is toch nog niet uit
<lordievader> hans_: April 2014 komt die uit.
<lordievader> hans_: Maar de repo's worden vaak beschikbaar als de vorige wordt gereleased. Nu zijn de eerste images (daily) er ook al.
<hans_> zijn die rolling
<lordievader> hans_: Euhmm, niet echt. Het is een development release.
<hans_> kijk wel f voor 13.10
<lordievader> hans_: Ik zit in de Kubuntu Testers Team, vandaar dat ik een development release draai ;)
<hans_> ok
<hans_> is er veel verandert
<lordievader> hans_: Nog niet.
<hans_> maar wel een aan rader
<hans_> ik bedoel 13.10
<lordievader> Ah
<lordievader> Euhmm, kijk naar de release notes?
<hans_> zal ff kijken of alles bij mij   werkt kde blijft trekken
<hans_> ff op usb zetten
<hans_> ben zo terug
<kubuntu_> hoi
<lordievader> Hey hans
<kubuntu_> werkt niet lekker
<kubuntu_> kan niet op mijn sd van mij telefoon zetten hoe kan dat
<kubuntu_> Could not make folder /Hans Duijvenboden /Card/New Folder.
<lordievader> kubuntu_: Heb je genoeg rechten?
<kubuntu_> binnen mint en nieeet kde werkt alles gelijk
<kubuntu_> als ik kijk niet
<kubuntu_> Changing the attributes of files is not supported with protocol mtp.
<OerHeks> ehh /Hans Duijvenboden /Card/New Folder met die spatie erin?
<kubuntu_> dat geeft hij aan als ik er een folder aan wil maken
<kubuntu_> en als ik mijn eigenschappen van mij sd wil aanpassen krijg ik die ander meldeing
<OerHeks> misschien moet je dat dan maar tussen "" of '' zetten om dat te omzeilen
<kubuntu_> heb er alleen met kde last van
<kubuntu_> raar maar waar
<kubuntu_> hij ziet mijn telefoon maar kan nix met mijn sd kaart
<lordievader> kubuntu_: Gebruik je in Mint (?) ook mtp?
<kubuntu_> via usb op de pc en het werkt
<kubuntu_> en nu werkt het voor de helft
<lordievader> kubuntu_: Maar word daar ook het mtp protocol gebruikt?
<kubuntu_> denk het wel
<kubuntu_> hoe anders
<kubuntu_> met ubuntu werkt het namelijk ook gewoon
<lordievader> kubuntu_: Misschien handig om uit te zoeken wat er anders is ;)
<kubuntu_> mijn rechten van mij sd
<kubuntu_> raar maar waar
<kubuntu_> wie kent gmtp
<hans_> hier zijn we weer
<hans_> het lijkt er op dat ik die sd card moet mounten
<Kebabfish> iemand bekend met vastlopers tijdens maximalisatie van de vensters van thunderbird of firefox? Muziek loopt door, scherm reageert niet meer...
#ubuntu-nl 2013-10-25
<joostvb> mogge
<Fermata> Goedemorgen.
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<ubuntudebiel> hallo
<ubuntudebiel> heeft er iemand tijd om STAP VOOR STAP een ubuntudebiel bij te staan met een libreoffice upgrade van 3.0 naar 4.1... ik vind vele topics in de forums, maar vele spreken elkaar tegen, geven andere commando's, etc... :s
<ubuntudebiel> ik heb echt geen kaas gegeten van de terminal, dus het zou iemand moeten zijn met geduld!
<ubuntudebiel> iemand die het aandurft?
<jpjacobs> Het gemakkelijkste is gewoon de versie te gebruiken die bij jou bepaalde ubuntu versie hoort.
<jpjacobs> En je ubuntu versie up-to-date houden is nooit geen slecht idee
<ubuntudebiel> ik kan mijn ubuntu niet upgraden, ben al verschillende dagen bezig met te herinstalleren na fouten met de 12.10 op mijn pc
<ubuntudebiel> steeds hetzelfde probleem, en ik ben het beu, dus ik blijf helaas bij de 12.04, echter, ik wil wel de libreoffice updaten
<Gorash_> je wilt ook echt niet naar 12.10
<Gorash_> gewoon de 1x.04 versie behouden
<Gorash_> Versie 4.0.4.2 .4.2 (Bouw-id: 400m0(Build:2))
<Gorash_> Mijn versie op 12.04
<ubuntudebiel> ik wil wel naar de 12.10, maar reeds verschillende keren gedaan, en telkens loopt hij vast bin heropstarten: ik heb de laatste dagen niets anders gedaan dan van 12.04 naar 12.10 gegaan, dan liep hij vast bij het heropstarten en dus terug moeten herinstalleren van de 12.04
<Gorash_> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:libreoffice/libreoffice-4-0
<Gorash_> sudo apt-get update
<ubuntudebiel> ik snap niet wat het probleem is, ik had hiervoor de 13.04, maar de problemen begonnen bij de upgrade naar 13.10, sindsdien ben ik niet in staat om terug van de 12.04 hoger te gaan
<Gorash_> en dan kun je volgens mij gewoon updaten
<Gorash_> zo heb ik het dacht ik gedaan
<ubuntudebiel> ok, ik heb het gedaan, en nu is de terminal bezig
<ubuntudebiel> ok, gedaan
<ubuntudebiel> neen, ik click op het icoon van libreoffice, en hij start de 3.0 op
<lordievader> Vervolgens een "sudo apt-get upgrade" en kijk of libreoffice tussen de pakketten staat.
<ubuntudebiel> sudo apt-get update Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com precise Release.gpg Get:1 http://archive.ubuntu.com precise-proposed Release.gpg [198 B]  Get:2 http://archive.ubuntu.com precise-backports Release.gpg [198 B]   Get:3 http://archive.ubuntu.com precise-updates Release.gpg [198 B]   Get:4 http://ppa.launchpad.net precise Release.gpg [316 B] Get:5 http://security.ubuntu.com precise-security Release.gpg [198 B]   Hit http://archi
<ubuntudebiel> ik had een copy gedaan, maar hij is niet volledig verschenen... ik heb geen libre gezien na de suo apt upgrade
<Gorash_> ohh sory dan was ik niet volledig
<lordievader> ubuntudebiel: sudo apt-get upgrade, niet update ;)
<Gorash_> je hebt nu de ppa van libreoffice erin gezet, nu moet je nog updaten
<Gorash_> update repos / dan upgrade van je pakketen die achterlopen
<ubuntudebiel> hij is bezig
<Gorash_> standaard leveren ze 12.04 met de 3.0 versie
<Gorash_> wil je een nieuwere versie, dan moet je zelf de betreffende repository toevoegen met de pakketten
<ubuntudebiel> ja, maar ik vind het verschil tussen 3 en 4.1 wel heel groot, in mijn windowsversie is er een automatische update in libreoffice, in ubuntu is die er niet
<Gorash_> dat is wat je nu dus aan het doen bent, dit geld voor zowat alle software. wil je een nieuwere versie, dan moet je die er vaak zelf inzetten
<Gorash_> windows en ubuntu werken nu eenmaal verschillend, niets aan te doen
<ubuntudebiel> ik ben voorstander van ubuntu, gratis en enkel wat je echt gebruikt, maar het is niet echt simpel in gebruik, ik vind die terminal heel moeilijk om mee om te gaan
<lordievader> ubuntudebiel: Het is maar wat je gewend bent, ik vind Linux eigenlijk op sommige vlakken eenvoudiger dan Windows.
<ubuntudebiel> in ubuntu heb ik veel minder systemfaillures gehad dan in windows, maar in ubuntu ben ik meer tijd kwijt met het correct tweaken, mede door mijn heel beperkte kennis,... mijn ubuntu is voor werk, en windows voor spelletjes
<Luckiboy> Je kan scriptjes maken voor het tweaken van je Ubuntu-installatie, dat is één keer erg moeilijk (zeker voor een beginner), maar daarna scheelt het enorm veel tijd.
<ubuntudebiel> ok, terminal is gedaan, maar libre 3.0 is nog steeds diegene dat wordt opgestart
<ubuntudebiel> ik snap echt niet waarom ik deze keren zoveel problemen heb, sinds de upgrade die ik wou doen van 13.04 naar de 13.10 is alles foutgelopen, nu zit ik vast in de 12.04
<ubuntudebiel> voor die upgrade was ubuntu feilloos bij mij :s
<ubuntudebiel> maar goed, ik zit nog steeds met libre 3.0
<Luckiboy> ubuntudebiel: Wat probeer je te doen? Ik kom net binnenvallen. ;)
<Luckiboy> Iets met de libreoffice-ppa? Daar kan ik je wel mee helpen, waar loop je vast?
<ubuntudebiel> ik ben een update aan het proberen van libreoffice 3.0 naar 4.1 in ubuntu 12.04... er was gezegd dat ik sudo apt-get upgrade moest doen, heb ik gedaan, maar echter blijft nog 3.0 opstarten
<Luckiboy> Welke stappen heb je al gedaan? Je hebt de ppa al toegevoegd, neem ik aan.
<ubuntudebiel> @luckiboy: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:libreoffice/libreoffice-4-0 is het dit?
<Luckiboy> Ja, klopt.
<Luckiboy> En nu loop je vast bij het updaten?
<Luckiboy> Voer in in de terminal: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Luckiboy> Dat zou moeten werken.
<ubuntudebiel> @lucki: sudo apt-get update [sudo] password for xxx:  E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock directory /var/lib/apt/lists/ E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<ubuntudebiel> however, i think i did this earlier and then it worked
<Luckiboy> Ben je andere software aan het installeren?
<ubuntudebiel> niet dat ik weet
<ubuntudebiel> ik heb niets anders gedaan dan gevraagd was hier in de chat
<Luckiboy> In de zin van: heb je een andere terminal, synaptic, softwarecenter o.i.d. openstaan?
<ubuntudebiel> neen
<Luckiboy> Hmm, weird.
<Luckiboy> Probeer het nog eens?
<ubuntudebiel> ok
<ubuntudebiel> net gedaan, hetzelfde
<Luckiboy> Raar, want je melding die je net plakte geeft aan dat er een andere "softwarebeheer"-taak bezig is.
<Fermata> Je zou eens kunnen herstarten.
<ubuntudebiel> ok, ik zal herstarten... als ik terugkom was het ok, indien ik niet vlug terugkom heb ik ALWEER een opstartprobleem (sinds mijn test om naar de 13.10 te gaan loopt het daar steeds verkeerd) met ubuntu -zucht-
<ubuntudebiel> tot straks :s
<Fermata> Ik ben benieuwd.
<Luckiboy> Wat heb je gedaan, Fermata. ;)
<Fermata> De meest makkelijke oplossing voor het lock-probleem aangedragen.
<Luckiboy> True.
<jpjacobs> je kan ook gewoon het lockbestandje weggooien natuurlijk
<jpjacobs> geen idee of dat van zelf verdwijnt bij reboot
<Fermata> Dat lockbestandje staat er niet voor niets.
<Fermata> En ik geloof eerlijk gezegd niet dat er echt niks meer draaide.
<OerHeks> herstart helpt niet denk ik
<Fermata> We zullen er zo achter komen.
<Fermata> Of niet. :P
<OerHeks> sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/lock && sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<OerHeks> en hopla
<jpjacobs> hmm heb het ooit gehad dat het er nog stond na een stroom uitval ofzo (of een crash oid.)
<Fermata> Dat is ook niet zo vreemd.
<OerHeks> idd niet vreemd, alleen ik had allang een oplossing verwacht.
<Gorash_> Nou, hij doet zijn naam in ieder geval wel eer aan ;)
<hans__> goededag
<Kebabfish> Ik zit met een apart probleem. mijn printer print alleen maar lege pagina's (en direct ook heel veel) bij elke printeropdracht
<Kebabfish> driver verwijderen, installeren, printer aan uit, stroom eraf erop, niks werkt
<Kebabfish> Het gaat om een hl-2130
<Kebabfish> komt iemand dit bekend voor?
<OerHeks> Op hoeveel DPI staat hij ? max ?
<Kebabfish> jup, heb ik net lager gezet
<OerHeks> en available for all users aangevinkt ? ( uit het hoofd)
<OerHeks> zonder zou hij geen enkele pagina mogen geven, maar goed
<Kebabfish> de job komt wel door
<Kebabfish> maar hij blijft maar witte pagina's printen
<Kebabfish> uitzetten is de enige optie
<OerHeks> hl-2130, is dat HP?
<Kebabfish> brother laserprintertje
<OerHeks> driver via ubuntu ?
<Kebabfish> jup (via de site ook al geprobeerd, er kwam geen opdracht door)
<Kebabfish> ubuntu 13.10
<Kebabfish> ubuntu komt met een driver voor de 2140
<OerHeks> op een mint forum lees ik dat als je de driver eronder voor de hl-2170w pakt hij het wel zou kunnen doen > http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=51&t=74026#p431987
<Kebabfish> normaal deed ie het wel, maar ik ga die driver eens proberen
<OerHeks> probeer ander de ##cups channel hier op #freenode ?
<Kebabfish> is wellicht ook een iee
<Kebabfish> idee
<Kebabfish> de 2170w driver doet helaas ook niks
<OerHeks> :-(
<OerHeks> uitpluggen/inpluggen ook niets?
<Kebabfish> nope
<Kebabfish> ik probeer nog wat alternatieve drivers
<Kebabfish> gefixed :O
<Kebabfish> moest de Brother HL-2140 Foomatic/hpijs-pcl5e hebben
<Kebabfish> niet geheel toevallig onderaan in de lijst van drivesr
<OerHeks> ow mooi
<Kebabfish> sja, had ik eerder moeten esten
<Kebabfish> testen
<OerHeks> issue #78 is uit http://fullcirclemagazine.org/issue-78/ met python, linux/pxe, blender en veel meer leuks
<dillon_> hallo iedereen
#ubuntu-nl 2013-10-26
<dillon_> hallo mensen, heeft er iemand tijd om een vraagje te beantwoorden?
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<hans_> goede avond
#ubuntu-nl 2013-10-27
<Tinus087> hallo ik heb een kleine uitdaging
<Tinus087> hallo?
<een> hallo mensen ik heb een vraagje ik moet een doelgroep voor leerlingen maken van een basis school (software pakket) maar wat is een handig/ goedkopen reken programma?
<lord4163> een: voor Linux?
<lordievader> Goede middag.
<khan_> hi
<Fermata> Hi.
<khan_> weet iemand hoe je paltalk aan het praat krijg in Ubuntu
 * Skald_9_ groet
<OerHeks> hoi Skald_9_
<Skald_9_> hoi OerHeks
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-nl to: Ubuntu Nederland: http://www.ubuntu-nl.org | Documentatie: http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/documentatie | Paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ | Richtlijnen: http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/gemeenschap/regels | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Q&A: http://vraag.ubuntu-nl.org | Offtopic: #ubuntu-nl-offtopic
<CSN> hey
<CSN> is er hier iem die goed is in html en css?
<itsdroidlikehell> Hallo
<CSN> hallo
<CSN> ben jij goed in html en css?
<itsdroidlikehell> Soms als ik nuchter ben..
<CSN> serieus lol
<itsdroidlikehell> Jawel maar ik zal zelf nooit zeggen dat ik "goed" ben..
<CSN> uh
<itsdroidlikehell> Wat is het probleem
<CSN> ik moet een portfolio site maken maar ik zit wat in de knoei
<hmol> Itsdroidlikehell hier.  Gebruik je je eigen server ?
<CSN> die van de school lol
<hmol> Heeft die  ook PHP ?
<hmol> En mysql en dergelijken want dan zou ik je joonla aanraden
<CSN> enkel html en css
<hmol> Oee
<CSN> het is allemaal nog basic maar ik zit vast
<CSN> heb je ff tijd?
<hmol> Ja opzich wel hoor
<CSN> ok, cool
<CSN> ik heb je gePMed btw
<CSN> hmol: ?
<hmol> Sorry CSN ik zit nu zowel met mijn pa (hmol) als mijn eigen telefoon (itsdroidlikehell)
<CSN> ?
<hmol> Beter pv je itsdroidlikehell (das mijn eigen nick)
 * itsdroidlikehell groet powcore o/
<CSN> itsdroidlikehell: ben je er?
#ubuntu-nl 2014-10-20
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<jemark> goedemorgen
<lordievader> o/
<WyriHaximus> ,pgge
<WyriHaximus> *mogge
<OerHeks> *middag
<gthz> Hoi, ik heb een beetje een lastige vraag
<gthz> ik heb een laptop met een hdmi out
<gthz> daarop sluit ik mijn tv aan
<gthz> en via chrome speel ik bv netflix af
<WyriHaximus> hoi
<gthz> in ubuntu en ubuntu gnome heb ik tearing op mijn tv scherm
<gthz> rare is
<gthz> met debian jessie heb ik geen tearing
<gthz> het is een i3 met intel
<WyriHaximus> sorry geen idee wat het kan zijn op verschillende drivers na
<WyriHaximus> heb je al eens naar een chromecast gekeken? is misschien makkelijker voor wat je nu wil bereiken met deze setup
<lordievader> gthz: Wil vsync daartegen neit helpen?
<gthz> lordievader: ik geloof dat vsync al aanstaat? als ik gxgear draai krijg ik 60fps?
<gthz> ik weet niet of het aan de drivers ligt lordievader, die in 14.04 zijn 2.99.910
<gthz> en die in deb jessie zijn 2.21.15-2
<lordievader> Misschien heb je last van https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/1278012 wat een duplicate is van https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libsdl1.2/+bug/1280665
<OerHeks> hdmi out .. aan lichtsnoer of batterij?
<gthz> thnx lordievader al gezien ook ja :D
<gthz> ik geloof dat ik het al heb opgelost
<gthz> lordievader: ben jij toevallig CountCaladaan?
<lordievader> Niet naar mijn weten.
<gthz> owh, ok, dacht dat ik je misschien ergens anders van kende
<lordzett> jullie weten nog wel eens wat
<lordzett>  hoe kan ik een fat12 fdd inlezen in ubuntu
<lordievader> Fat12, waar heb je dat vandaan geplukt?
<gthz> ik geloof dat ik mijn tearing issues heb opgelost met opgelost met een apt-get update en upgrade, en een reboot
<lordievader> gthz: Heb je vast de fix uit de bug gepakt ;)
<gthz> nope
<gthz> die fix is (als ik het goed heb) voor mensen die een oude versie van die lib gebruiken
<gthz> ik heb heel die lib uberhaubt niet geinstalleerd op mijn systeem
<lordzett> gelukt blijkt eerste disk is kapot door ouderdom. ook in een orginele msx diskdrive werkt die neit meer goed
<JanC> lordzett: je kan proberen of je nog iets kan recoveren natuurlijk
<lordzett> ja maar ik heb nog 4000 disk te gaan
<JanC> :)
<JanC> als je daarna nog zin hebt  :p
<JanC> en als er dingen bij zitten die je echt terug wil
<lordzett> ja ckers
<Guest69827> hey, kan iemand helpen met een ubuntu error
<lordievader> Ligt aan de error ;)
<Guest69827> no init found
<lordievader> Hehe, heb je init van je systeem af gegooid?
<Guest69827> normaal niet mijn grub krijg ik nog te zien maar dan start ubuntu niet op
<lordievader> Nee, als je geen init meer hebt is dat niet gek. Wat heb je gedaan dat de mogelijke oorzaak zou kunnen zijn?
<Guest69827> ik heb mijn pc uitgeleend aan een vriend en daarvoor deed hij het nog  ;p maar die heeft er niks verkeerd mee gedaan
<lordievader> Hmm, wat gebeurd er als je een oude kernel opstart?
<Guest69827> hoe doe ik dat
<lordievader> Guest69827: Hou shift ingedrukt na het bios scherm, dan krijg je het grub menu. Selecteer daar een oudere kernel.
<Guest69827> ik zit nu in de probeer sessie  van ubuntu met de cd , dan ga ik de chat wel verlate
<lordievader> Guest69827: Je hebt niet een tweede pc/tablet bij de hand?
<lordievader> Het alternatief is minder eenvoudig ;)
<Guest69827> jawel laptop start op
<lordievader> En in het alternatief heb ik ook niet veel zin, aangezien ik zo naar bed ga ;)
<Guest69827> ok '
<Guest69827> geen probleem , ik zet er vaart achter
<lordievader> Als je morgen weer langskomt (ietwat eerder op de avond) wil ik je best verder helpen.
<Guest69827> ben pas laat thuis dus...
<lordievader> Dan wordt het later in de week ;) Ik ben hier meestal wel te vinden.
<Guest69827> geen probleem bedankt alvast
#ubuntu-nl 2014-10-21
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<xatr0z> mogge
<xatr0z> http://netsplit.com/happy-10th-birthday-ubuntu
<DanNL> Hallo
<Kebabfish> hoi
<DanNL> Hoi :)
<perre>  /j #ubuntu-nl-offtopic
<perre>  mmz
<perre>  lol
<perre>  kl*te spatie alweer
<perre>  oii btw :)
<DanNL> Lukt het? :P
<perre>  ja
<DanNL> Mooi!
<perre>  'k heb enkel de domme gewoonte een spatie aan het begin van een lijn te typen
<DanNL> ...
<DanNL> :P
<perre>  mjah :p
<perre>  komt van het gamen :p
<DanNL> Nee, serieus?
<DanNL> Hoe krijg je dat voor elkaar?
<DanNL> :P
<perre>  we chatten daar ook regelmatig en de spatiebalk start een tekstregel :p
<perre>  mjah :p
<lordievader> Offtopic chatter hoort in #ubuntu-nl-offtopic ;)
<perre>  'k doe da spel al +10 jaar :)
<perre>  't is een oude gewoonte geworden :D
<neznam> hallo to all can anybody help me
<DanNL> Hello
<DanNL> Yes we can
<neznam> ah je spreekt nl
<DanNL> Jazeker
<DanNL> Het is een Nederlands kanaal. ;-)
<perre>  ( -nl ) na de kanaalnaam ;)
<neznam> ik kan niet meerdere bestanden printen tegelijk uit bestanden
<perre>  'het' kanaalnaam
<neznam> ja ik zag t idd beetje te laat ;-)
<DanNL> Oei, printers. Geen ervaring mee.
<neznam> nee geen printer probleem
<neznam> als ik naar map bestanden ga en klick op een document krijg ik geen print optie
<neznam> alleen pas nadt ik de bestand heb geopend
<neznam> kan ik m printen
<DanNL> Aha
<neznam> en ik moet 100den printen dus geen zin om alles open te maken 1voor1
<DanNL> Ik ben bang dat daar weinig aan te doen is. Uh, is er geen printerprogramma in Ubuntu?
<DanNL> Ikzelf gebruik het al een tijdje niet, vandaar.
<DanNL> Zoek is printer in het menu.
<neznam> mijn printer doet het wel
<neznam> geen probleem
<DanNL> Dat weet ik
<DanNL> Maar als je geluk hebt, kun je zo meerdere bestanden tegelijkertijd uitprinten, hoop ik. :P
<neznam> afdrukbeheer heb ik
<DanNL> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=921960
<neznam> aha je hebt t snel gevonden
<neznam> nu moet ik even uitzoeken wat het allemaal betekent want zo op t eerst heb ik geen idee wat ze vertellen
<neznam> for FILE in *.pdf ; do lpr "$FILE" ; done dit snap ik niet
<neznam> ik snap alleen dat ik dit in terminal in moet voeren
<neznam> maar FILE (moet ik dan file intoetsen of naam van de bestand? of iets anders
<neznam> en "$FILE" zelfde
<DanNL> Tweede opdrachtregel is me ook onduidelijk.\
<neznam> fjuuu het ligt niet aan mij ;-)
<neznam> ok ik ga gewoon de bovenste regel proberen
<neznam> er moet denk ik ook een optie in code zijn waarin je kan invoeren ipv file1, file 2... ook file1 t/m file100
<neznam> ik bedoel ik weet niets over codes behalve codes die in reiswereld gebruikt worden en daar in heb je zoń optie
<DanNL> :P
<DanNL> Die tweede opdrachtregel zal dat doen, maar we weten niet hoe. :P
<DanNL> lpr file1 file2 file3...
<DanNL> Woops
<DanNL> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=921960&s=151fabcad3d65e6fe545070c02fece56&p=10328729#post10328729
<hans_> hoi
<Kebabfish> hoi
<hans_> heb jij een idee waar in mijn nas-drives kan vinden in bestand beheer
<hans_> normaal zie ik ze in /run/user/1000/gvfs
<hans_> nu is hij leeg
<klaas_> hooi
<klaas_> waarschijnlijk zit ik hier niet goed, maar toch
<DanNL> Halo, Klaas_.
<DanNL> Wat is je vraag? :)
<klaas_> ik probeer mijn laptop aan te sluiten op de tv met een hdmi kabel, nou is het probleem dat mijn laptop de tv ziet als een tweede laptop scherm ofzo, heel apart
<klaas_> oja, ik gebruik linux mint 13... maar zal niet heel veel verschillen van ubuntu?
<DanNL> Linux Mint is gebaseerd op Ubuntu, geen probleem dus.
<klaas_> gelukkig, kan ik toch hier komen :))
<DanNL> :)
<klaas_> maar, zou u ook een oplossing weten :P
<DanNL> Tja, dat is de vraag. :P
<klaas_> het probleem is dus, dat mijn laptop het scherm niet herkent als een tweede scherm, maar als een soort zelfde scherm, maar dan net niet alles goed erop projecteert, en mijn laptop half laat vast lopen..
<DanNL> Nee, sorry.
<DanNL> O
<DanNL> <klaas_> ik probeer mijn laptop aan te sluiten op de tv met een hdmi kabel, nou is het probleem dat mijn laptop de tv ziet als een tweede laptop scherm ofzo, heel apar
<DanNL> <klaas_> het probleem is dus, dat mijn laptop het scherm niet herkent als een tweede scherm, maar als een soort zelfde scherm, maar dan net niet alles goed erop projecteert, en mijn laptop half laat vast lopen..
<DanNL> Wat is het nou? :P
<klaas_> nouja, heel krom dus, want hij noemt het tweede scher ook laptop, terwijl dat een sony tv is
<DanNL> Uh, zoek is in je startmenu op scherm of display
<DanNL> Dan krijg je hopelijk de juiste instellingen.
<DanNL> Als je er dan niet uitkomt, dan kan het internationale kanaal, #ubuntu, je ongetwijfeld wel helpen.
<klaas_> daar herkent die de schermen dus fout, en dat is dus precies het probleem
<DanNL> We reageren altijd tegelijker tijd> Hehe :P
<klaas_> oke, en hoe kom ik op dat kanaal?
<DanNL> Door het volgende in te voeren: /join #ubuntu
<OerHeks> enable workspaces in Apearance ?
<OerHeks> hehe mint heeft zijn eigen problemen. (zie je in #ubuntu vragen)
#ubuntu-nl 2014-10-22
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<theozx9> hello i want to install ubuntu but have to no what capicity my internal RAM needs to be for a good working ubuntu ? grtz theo
<lordievader> theozx9: This is the Dutch support channel, for the English support channel see #ubuntu.
<Middernacht> this page might help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<perre> oii
<fe80> hallo
<DanNL> Hoi hoi
<DanNL> Radiomaker ;-)
<fe80> ff gecheckt en er zijn wel vrij veel projectjes te vinden voor rasp-pi en arduino.. echte ham-radio bestaat nog wel maar is niet echt hot meer
<fe80> alles goed? ben je aan het doen?
<DanNL> Ik ben aan het chatten met ene fe80.
<fe80> duh
<DanNL> En wat klieren in #wikipedia-nl
<DanNL> O, wacht dit is voor offtopic.
<DanNL> #ubuntu-nl-offtopic
<DanNL> Hier is enkel Ubuntu-talk toegestaan ;-)
<fe80> #wikipedia.nl? hoe kom ik daar?
<fe80> .......
<haai> hallo :)
<DanNL> Hoi :)
<OerHeks> ~~~~~~/\~~~~~\o/~~~~~
<OerHeks> haai
<haai> ik heb een vraagje, ik moet dit elke keer in mijn terminal invullen AE_SINK=ALSA xbmc
<haai> maar kan ik daar geen bestandje voor maken, dat die automatisch in de terminal ingevuld word?
<lordievader> haai: Je kunt een alias aanmaken.
 * lordievader vraagt zich af wat er mis is met Pulseaudio
<haai> weet ook niet precies wat er mis is, maar het kwam erop neer dat xbmc niet goed werkt zonder dat commando
<haai> en hoe maak ik een alias?
<lordievader> haai: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/bash-aliases-mac-centos-linux-unix.html
<haai> wow... dat snap ik niet helemaal :(
<lordievader> haai: Gewoon doorlezen, is niet heel moeilijk ;)
<haai> lordievader, ik heb nu gewoon wat gedaan... en het schijnt te werken :/
<lordievader> Wat heb je precies gedaan?
<haai> alias xbmc='AE_SINK=ALSA xbmc'
<lordievader> Precies ;), heb je die ook in ~/.bash_rc o.i.d. gezet?
<haai> ehhhhh..... nee?? :l
<lordievader> haai: Dat is wel handig om te doen. Dan wordt deze automatisch geladen.
<haai> hij staat nu in .bash_rc
<lordievader> \o/
<haai> klopt het dat daar nog niks in stond?
<haai> kan dat of is dat fout :P
<lordievader> haai: Ah, ja. Dat klopt het moest ~/.bashrc zijn. Te lang geen bash meer gebruikt ;)
<haai> die is ook leeg, maar nu staat hij daar ook in :P
#ubuntu-nl 2014-10-23
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<mlankhorst> morge
<lordievader> Hey mlankhorst, hoe is het ermee?
<mlankhorst> goed hoor :)
<lord4163_1> Hallo
<lord4163_1> Zou iemand mij kunnen helpen? Ik probeer bcml-kernel-sources te installeren om de broadcom chips werkend te krijgen, maar de installatie blijft hangen op DKMS: install complete. Als ik hem afbreek en opnieuw opstart werkt het netwerk naar behoren.
<lord4163_1> Alleen als ik dan de package manager probeer te gebruiken, dan verdwijnt het internet!
<lord4163_1> Weet iemand hier wat te doen?
<lordievader> lord4163_1: Is dkms geinstalleerd?
<lord4163_1> Zit dat er niet standaard op dan?
<lordievader> Voor zover ik weet niet.
<lord4163_1> Ok, dus gewoon sudo apt-get install dkms?
<lordievader> lord4163_1: apt-cache policy dkms
<lord4163_1> Wat doet dat?
<mlankhorst> in een terminal
<lord4163_1> Ja snap ik ook wel ;)
<lordievader> lord4163_1: Dat laat zien welke versie van waar geinstaleerd is en welke versies beschikbaar zijn.
<mlankhorst> oh het toont of je iets geïnstalleerd hebt of niet
<lord4163_1> lordievader: laatste versie geinstallerd :)
<lordievader> Mooi zo.
<lord4163_1> lordievader: nu ik hem afgebroken heb krijg ik van apt-get te horen dat ik dpkg --configure -a moet draaien. Als je dat doe, werkt het internet niet meer.
<lordievader> lord4163_1: Waarschijnlijk gooit ie een reinstall waardoor de driver uit de kernel wordt getrokken.
<lordievader> Heb je geen alternatieve manier om met het internet te verbinden?
<lord4163_1> Ik gebruik een usb to ethernet om die driver er in te krijgen lordievader
<lordievader> En daarvan wordt de verbinding verbroken?
<lord4163_1> Neen, van de broadcom chips.
<lordievader> lord4163_1: Oke, dan had ik het correct.
<lord4163_1> Bedoel je dat je weet hoe je het moet fixen? :)
<lordievader> Nee, daarmee bedoel ik dat wat ik in mijn hoofd heb overeenkomt met de werkelijkheid. Ik neem aan dat je de STA driver probeert te installeren?
<lord4163_1> Denk het, bcmwl-kernel-source moet ik hebben iig
<lord4163_1> Al die andere werken niet.
<lord4163_1> ,
<lordievader> Welke chip?
<lord4163_1> Moment
<lord4163_1> 4311 en 4401-B0
<lord4163_1> BCM4311 is WiFi (belangrijkste) en 4401-B0 is ethernet
<lordievader> Die wordt door de opensource driver ook ondersteund. (En die driver is leuker dan de STA driver)
<lord4163_1> lordievader: Ja? Hoe installeer ik die?
<lordievader> lord4163_1: sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<lord4163_1> Die had ik volgensmij al geprobeerd, weet je zeker dat die word ondersteund? Beide? Of alleen WiFi?
<lord4163_1> Ik ga het gewoon nog eens proberen
<lordievader> De Wifi.
<lord4163_1> lordievader: Ok, heb nu even dpkg --configure gedraaid en de wifi werkte weer nu.... Vreeemd, even een reboot en kijken of ik wat kan installeren.
<lordievader> Wacht, waarom? Het werkt nu toch?
<lord4163_1> Ik moet die laptop kunnen afsluiten.
<lord4163_1> Na de herstart was het weer foetsie grrrr. Ik ga het proberen met die open source driver :)
<lord4163_1> Dat dit niet makkelijker kan.
<lordievader> Drivers, en zeker Broadcom drivers, zijn altijd een mess.
<lordievader> Wees blij dat je Ubuntu draait, die maakt het je heel wat makkelijker.
<lord4163_1> lordievader: Zal ik je eens iets vertellen?
<lordievader> Vertel
<lord4163_1> Na het verwijderen van de proprietary driver, en een reboot werken beide netwerkadapters!!!!
<lordievader> \o/ Huzaa
<lord4163_1> Bedankt voor de hulp.
<Middernacht> Broadcom meuk aan de praat krijgen, dat is taart waard :p
<lordievader> Ik hoor taart :)
<lord4163_1> Broadcom <3
<lord4163_1> nu sluit hij ook netjes af nu de driver geinstalleerd is :)
<frank__> mogge
<frank__> ik heb een vraag:ik heb een cd met daarop  een  werkplaatshandboek   van  rover( automerk)  dit  draaide   op xp   en dan moest je de datun   terug zetten om te gebruiken
<frank__> ik krijg dit niet  geopend  in kubuntu
<frank__> heb wine er op
<lord4163_1> Dat klopt, het is namelijk geen Windows programma
<lordievader> Bleg, wine.
<lord4163_1> Wine werkt in sommige gevallen, maar niet altijd. Zie hier of wine je programma ondersteund. https://www.winehq.org/
<lord4163_1> Hier om precies te zijn https://appdb.winehq.org/
<hans_> goede morgen heren
<hans_> iemand verstand van sabnzbd
<fe80> hy nick
<lord4163_1> hans_: Beetje
<hans_> weet jij waarom hij mijn downloadlijst niet vast houd als ik reboot
<perre> oii
<lordievader> o/
<jules_> Hallo, Sinds ik nieuw hardware heb valt mijn computer om de paar seconden/minuten uit en gaat zichzelf herstarten. Weet u iets wat ik hier aan kan doen?
<lordievader> jules_: Hardware controleren.
<DanNL> Hallo
<DanNL> Ik ben van plan om Ubuntu Studio te dualbooten naast Windows XP, ik vroeg me af welke software is ingebouwd in Ubuntu Studio?
<OerHeks> heel veel https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuStudio/PackageList
<OerHeks> ik hoop dat dat lukt, naast xp installeren
<OerHeks> op een Sata disk?
<mave_> Windows XP...
<mave_> iets met end of life enzo
<DanNL> O, waarom zal het niet kunnen lukken?
<OerHeks> xp heeft geen sata drivers, en dus zal de bios op IDE mode staan, niet AHCI. dus linux lukt dan niet booten
<DanNL> O...
<OerHeks> ach, xp is toch eol, gewoon wissen
<DanNL> Neen
<DanNL> Kan niet
<OerHeks> oke, je hoeft niet te wissen, maar ubuntu ernaast gaat bijten
<mave_> gaat prima lukken, waarom?
<DanNL> Ik heb Adobe Master Collection CS 3 erop staan, maar de codes heb ik niet meer dus Wine is ook geen optie.
<OerHeks> lees terug ahci <> ide
<mave_> ja, dat slaat nergens op OerHeks :D
<OerHeks> we zullen zien
<mave_> ik heb jarenlang AHCI gebruikt onder XP met een satadisk
<OerHeks> dat kan, dan heb je bij installatie sata controller driver geladen
<mave_> klopt
<OerHeks> meestal, 99,9% is dat niet zo
<DanNL> NTFS is het bestandssysteem
<DanNL> Das logisch :P
<mave_> maar waarom zou Ubuntu niet met IDE-mode overweg kunnen?
<OerHeks> goeie vraag, die ide/ahci mode is een marketing ding, om xp te verkopen
<OerHeks> niet geschikt voor linux
<DanNL> Ik heb het ooit op die computer met Wubi gebruikt, maar dat ging naar verloop van tijd mis. Maarja, Wubi is ook slecht.
<DanNL> Dan maar als een VM?
<DanNL> Processor ondersteunt VT-x.
<DanNL> Heb wel leuke ervaringen met VM's. :)
<DanNL> Anders installeer ik die pakketten wel op mijn Manjaro, via AUR. Enkel m'n hardware is hier slecht, op mijn XP-computer grandieus.
<DanNL> Naja, toentertijd was het grandiueus. :P
<DanNL> Maar bedankt voor de moeite, Mave_ en OerHeks.
<OerHeks> nog even wachten op 14.10
<DanNL> Hoezo? - Kan die dan wel?
<DanNL> Ik heb trouwens slechte ervaringen met installeren vlak na de release.
<mlankhorst> daarom begin ik al met vlak na de aankonding
<mlankhorst> van een nieuwe release :D
 * lordievader heeft Utopic al op een paar machines
 * lordievader ook in verschillende staten van werkbaarheid :P
<OerHeks> We zijn trots op u
<Middernacht> lordievader: draait u toevallig ook kubuntu met de plasma 5 preview?
<DanNL> Ik vind de namen wel steeds mooier worden sinds Warty Warthog. :P
<lordievader> Middernacht: Jup.
<lordievader> DanNL: De codename van 15.04 is vreemd...
<DanNL> Vivid Vervet?
<DanNL> Hoezo>
<lordievader> Ach ik heb het met alle codenames van Ubuntu, moet even wennen denk ik zo.
<Middernacht> lordievader: draait het een beetje stabiel, ik ben misschien zelf van plan de overstap te maken.
<Middernacht> ?
<lordievader> Middernacht: Plasma5? Het is redelijk stabiel maar nog niet geschik for day-to-day usage.
<DanNL> Vind die van 14 wel mooier, ja.
<mlankhorst> ach bij de X lukt het niet meer, ik zie op wikipedia geen dierennamen meer met X :p
<Middernacht> lordievader: Dan moet ik misschien nog even wachten, in ieder geval bedankt voor de info.
<lordievader> Middernacht: Maak een vm aan, er zijn Utopic + Plasma5 images beschikbaar. Testers zijn altijd gewild ;)
<Middernacht> lordievader: Als ik de tijd kan vinden, zal ik dat ook zeker doen :)
<DanNL> Mlankhorst: Xenops
<lordievader> Middernacht: Kom dan ook even langs in #kubuntu-devel :)
<mlankhorst> oh inderdaad :p
<DanNL> Ik denk zelf dat ze die nemen, een vogel hebben ze nooit gedaan, dacht ik.
<mlankhorst> quantal quetzel?
<DanNL> Laat maar
<DanNL> Ben in de war.. :P
<perre> lol... de persoon die verantwoordelijk is voor uw probleem is momenteel niet op kantoor... wij contacteren u in de loop van volgende week
<perre> dat kreeg ik vorige week ook te horen ^^
<perre> sukkels hier in dit land ^^
<perre> fin soit... gelukkig bel ik goed op tijd :D
<lordievader> !offtopic
<perre> ow sorrie
<perre> verkeerde kot open
<perre> had het niet door
<DanNL>  /cs akick #ubuntu-nl add perre !T 1400
<DanNL> :P
<OerHeks> *hips*
<OerHeks> http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.10/
<luuk> hallo
<lordievader> o/
<Luuk> ik heb een probleem met de installatie van ubuntu
<lordievader> Luuk: Waar loop je vast?
<Luuk> ik heb ubuntu vvoor usb gedownload en met een programma soort van uitgepakt
<Luuk> dus ik start laptop opnieuw op om die usb op te starten
<Luuk> en dan ga ik naar de installatie van ubuntu
<Luuk> tot dat gaat het goed
<Luuk> maar als ik alles heb ingevuld en ik klik op installere, sluit ubuntu af, wordt mn pc gerestart en kom ik weer bij windows uit
<lordievader> Luuk: Uefi?
<Luuk> uefi?
<lordievader> Luuk: De opvolger van het BIOS. Hoe nieuw is jouw pc?
<Luuk> 2 jaartjes oud denk ik
<Luuk> ongeveer
<lordievader> Luuk: Welk OS stond er origineel op?
<OerHeks> Als je UEFI hebt, dat zie je dat toch?
<Luuk> windows 7
<Luuk> zit ik nu ook nog op
<Luuk> maar wil ubuntu naast windows 7
<Luuk> dus dual gebeure
<lordievader> Dan is het waarschijnlijk nog gewoon de oude BIOS ;)
<Luuk> en dat betekend? ;p
<lordievader> Luuk: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/InstallatieDesktopTrusty
<Luuk> bij mij ziet het opstarten er al heel anders uit
<Luuk> in zwart wit alsof het mislukt is :')
<lordievader> Luuk: Dan zou ik je iso gaan controleren: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/HoeMD5SUM
<Luuk> zal ik doen
<OerHeks> welke laptop?
<Luuk> uhmm
<Luuk> HP pavilion g series
<Luuk> weet niet precies welke ;p
<Luuk> MD5 = 119cb63b48c9a18f31f417f09655efbd
<Luuk> en die klopt volgens de site
<Luuk> het komt overeen
<Luuk> dan klopt het toch
<Luuk> ?
<Luuk> 119cb63b48c9a18f31f417f09655efbd  ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<Luuk> die heb ik
<lordievader> Luuk: Oke, mooi zo. Waar maak je de live-usb mee?
<Luuk> pendrivelinux.com
<Luuk> die staat op http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<lordievader> Hmm, ik heb meer (positieve) ervaring met unetbootin.
<Luuk> dan ga ik dat even proberen
<riaswilterugubun> kan mijn vgnfw11s ubuntu aan ? http://www.laptopshop.be/product/56323/sony-vaio-vgn-fw11s-azerty.html
<OerHeks> ja, maar uw Radeon Mobility HD3470 is de bottleneck http://tweakers.net/pricewatch/218882/sony-vaio-vgn-fw11s/specificaties/
<Luuk> wat doet UNetbootin er lang over
<OerHeks> misschien zit er een dialoog verborgen onder het venster, alt tab ofzo
<Martin___> hallo allemaal
<lordievader> o/
<Luuk> hij is eindelijk klaar
<Luuk> ik ga nu pc restarten om ubuntu te installeren
<Luuk> hopelijk lukt het :D
<Martin___> ik ben net begonnen met het installeren van linux server 14.04 ik heb webmin kunnen installeren en phpmyadmin. maar ben nog slacht bekend met linux, wat mijn bedoeling is. we zijn hier een vereniging die hier zomers veel aanwezig zijn, maar s'wintwrs niet. ik heb zelf een ms access programma gebouwd en wil dat met odbc laten werken met mysql en dezelfde tabellen kunnen gebruiken in een php programma wat overal te bereiken is, i
<Martin___> moet ik iets in de server instellen om dat te krijgen
<lordievader> Luuk: Succes ;)
<lordievader> Martin___: Ubuntu en Webmin gaan niet samen.
<DanNL> Succes, Luuk! Je eerste distributie? :)
 * DanNL komt net inhaken, dus heeft niet alle informatie ontvangen.
<Martin___> Wat bedoel je wibmin werkt wel
<Martin___> webmin
<lordievader> Martin___: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<lordievader> Is wat ubottu over webmin heeft te zeggen.
<Martin___> Bedankt ga het deinstalleren
<Martin___> kan ubuntu server trouwens tegelijk webserver zijn en verbinding maken met MS access ?
<lordievader> Ik ken MS access niet, maar vast wel ;)
<Martin___> Ik wil het programma in access graag behouden vanwege een volledig scherm en touch screen bediening
<Martin___> Wellicht een eigenwijze vraag, maar weet je ook wat webmin verstoort (nieuwschierig)
<lordievader> Martin___: Nope, nooit gebruikt.
<Martin___> okay toch bedankt
<OerHeks> omdat het root account anders werkt bij ubuntu, kan je met webmin in de problemen komen met updaten
<perre> ... kan je met ...
<perre> ... <b>zal<b> je ...
<perre>  vanaf webmin 1.700 is het redelijk 'stuk'
<perre>  1.690 is nog te doen
<OerHeks> installing the upgrades, spannend
<hans_> heb hulp nodig met sabnzbd
<Martin___> webmin gedeinstalleerd, maar geen kontakt via odbc. moet ik mysql misschien beschikbaar maken voor toegang van buitenaf ??
<lordievader> Martin___: Err, dat is iets dat je eigenlijk niet wilt.
<hans_> na een reboot pakt hij zijn wachtrij niet op
<OerHeks> 3.16.0-23
<Martin___> als ik mysql bestanden in access wil gebruiken zal het wel moeten vrees ik
<Martin___> ODBC vraagt bij verbinding om gebruikersnaam en wachtwoord
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ODBC
<Martin___> Dank OerHeks
<OerHeks> ik weet niet zoveel van lamp af ;-)
<hans_> lamp ???
<OerHeks> linux apache mysql php
<hans_> weet iemand waarom sabnzbd zijn wachtlijst niet oppakt na een reboot
<lordievader> hans_: Ik denk dat #sabnzbd daar een beter adres voor is.
<hans_> ok thx
#ubuntu-nl 2014-10-24
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<StefanF> is iedereen al massaal aan het overstappen naar 14.10?
<StefanF> het gebrek aan nieuwe hippe features heeft mij doen besluiten om op 14.04 te blijven :)
<StefanF> is er trouwens een ppa waar je een nieuwere kernel kunt vinden dan de standaard-kernel?
<lordievader> Die zijn er, maar worden niet ondersteund.
<StefanF> dat was te verwachten :)
<StefanF> ik had namelijk ergens gelezen dat er nieuwe touchpad-drivers in zaten
<AlwinK> goedenmiddag, iedereen nog gezond en wel?
<AlwinK> ik heb een probleempje, gisteren was er een update en vandaag ben ik plots mijn 1280 bij nog wat resolutie kwijt.
<lordievader> AlwinK: Driver stuk?
<AlwinK> geen idee
<lordievader> AlwinK: Wat is de output van 'lspci -k|grep -A2 VGA'?
<AlwinK> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation NV20 [GeForce3 Ti 500] (rev a3)
<AlwinK> 	Subsystem: NVIDIA Corporation Device 010c
<AlwinK> 	Kernel driver in use: nouveau
<AlwinK> dat is nice
<lordievader> AlwinK: Daar hebben we 'http://paste.ubuntu.com' voor ;)
<AlwinK> oja maar ik dacht dit is zo weinig
<lordievader> AlwinK: Anyhow, je wilt vast de nvidia driver installeren.
<AlwinK> ja maar dat hebben we al eens geprobeerd
<AlwinK> ik zou het wel willen ja
<lordievader> Hmm, right Gefore3 klinkt wel heel oud idd.
<lordievader> Zou nouveau de support ook hebben gedropt?
<AlwinK> yep en trouwenss ik heb een foutnelding dat ie de LVDS table niet vindt
<AlwinK> van nouveau
<AlwinK> tijdens boot
<lordievader> Dat heeft er waarschijnlijk mee te maken.
<AlwinK> dat kan, maar tot en met gisteren had ik nog 1280
<AlwinK> vandaag doet ie net of die helemaal niet meer bestaat
<lordievader> AlwinK: Met update bedoel je 14.04 -> 14.10 denk ik?
<AlwinK> hoe kan ik dat checken, ik dacht nog steeds 14.04 te hebben
<AlwinK> nee ik heb 14.004
<AlwinK> 04
<lordievader> cat /etc/issue
<lordievader> Hmm :(
<AlwinK> Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS \n \l
<AlwinK> het gekke is ook dat system>preferences monitor settings bij VGA als hoogste res 1024 aangeeft
<AlwinK> en tijdens boot had ik eerst ook 1280 en nu ook niet meer
<AlwinK> ik ga nomodeset even proberen, ik denk dat er gens iets mis gaat met grub
<AlwinK> haha nu heb ik alleen 640 ;(
<ichat> mogguh iedereen
<AlwinK> mogguh
<ichat> wat is je probleem AlwinK
<AlwinK> is het mogelijk om in grub de resolutie aan te geven
<AlwinK> ik ben mijn 1280 kwijt sinds vandaag ichat
<AlwinK> de resolutie dus ;)
<ichat> AlwinK, vertel - wat voor pc / vga kaart  en welke versie van ubuntu gebruik je
<AlwinK> Dell geforce3 ti 500 14.04
<ichat> oef.
<AlwinK> i know
<AlwinK> ;)
<ichat> xorg driver of de nvidia binairy?
<AlwinK> maar tot gister was er geen probleem
<AlwinK> nouveau
<AlwinK> het installeren van de nvidia is nooit gelukt
<ichat> hmmz,
<ichat> sorry - ik durf het niet te zeggen
<AlwinK> nee ik ook niet
<AlwinK> ik ga ff rebooten om uit deze res voor blinden te komen
<AlwinK> mmm ik denk dat er iets mis gaat met grub
<lordievader> AlwinK: Start weer eens op zonder nomodeset en forceer de resolutie.
<lordievader> AlwinK: Grub heeft er weinig mee te maken ;)
<AlwinK> oki ik dacht aan zoiets. hoe forceer ik de res?
<lordievader> AlwinK: http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/guerrilla-tactics-force-screen-mode-ubuntu
<AlwinK> ok wait ;)
<frank____> goede middag
<frank____> hoe voorkom ik dat  kubuntu   iedere  keer mijn  wachtwoord kwijt is   bij draadloos netwerk?
<lordievader> frank____: Stop hem in Kwallet.
<frank____> dat ken ik nog niet  ,  moet je  instaleren ?
<lordievader> frank____: Die heb je al, als het goed is.
<frank____> gewoon kwallet openen  en dan kun je dat instellen?
<lordievader> frank____: In de network manager kun je ook ergens een vinkje instellen geloof ik.
<frank____> ok ga proberen  thx
<AlwinK> xrandr vindt de default niet na:
<AlwinK> xrandr --addmode default 1280x1024_60.00
<AlwinK> xrandr: cannot find output "default"
<lordievader> AlwinK: Dan heb je de stap ervoor niet goed uitgevoerd.
<AlwinK> mmm dat was copy paste
<AlwinK> ik zie wel dat die mode is toegvoegd aan monitor settings
<AlwinK> maar als ik die wil instellen gebeurd er niets
<lordievader> AlwinK: Niet zomaar dingen copy-pasten.
<lordievader> Lees de documentatie en voer uit wat je uit moet/wil voeren.
<AlwinK> mmm je weet dat ik van je hou he ;)
<lordievader> Erm...
<AlwinK> haha ok rebooting and doing it again ;)
<AlwinK> oh lordie, je moet wel gewend zijn aan eigenwijze users he? Je had gelijk Alwin moet beter lezen
<AlwinK> so far so good, ik heb mijn res terug
<AlwinK> default heet bij mij VGA-1, dat was mijn fout
<lordievader> De term user is synonym aan eigenwijs ;)
<AlwinK> haha
<AlwinK> en lezen doen ze ook niet, al zeggen ze van wel... echt waar hoor!;)
<AlwinK> oki rebooten en kijken of het blijft hangen
<lordievader> Nee dat blijft niet hangen...
<AlwinK> mmm oki ik heb nu 1280x1024 en dat moet in de xorg.conf. maar ik heb er twee
<AlwinK> xorg.conf.09142014 en xorg.conf.nvidia-xconfig-original
<lordievader> AlwinK: Dat is het leuke aan die closed source drivers. Ze vervuilen je filesystem.
<AlwinK> aargh
<AlwinK> ls -al
<AlwinK> lol
<AlwinK> oki die nvidia is 0 bytes, die andere dan denk ik
<AlwinK> nou het aanpassen van de xorg.conf werkt niet. nu proberen in mijn login manager(?)
<lordievader> Waar ben je op het moment mee bezig?
<AlwinK> wel voornamelijk met rustig blijven haha
<AlwinK> ik heb geen loginmanager
<AlwinK> ik kan dus handmatig de res 1280 instellen, maar nog niet automatisch
<lordievader> AlwinK: Schrijf een scriptje ;)
<AlwinK> haha
<AlwinK> ik begin serieus te denken aan een nieuwe install
<AlwinK> weet je wat ook gek is, tijdens boot is mijn scherm ook fubar
<AlwinK> beetje zoals het was met dat geemmer met die nvidia driver
<lordievader> Je bedoeld dat je serieus begint te denken aan een nieuwe pc.
<AlwinK> ja dat ook, wil graag een laptop eigenlijk
<AlwinK> bij zo'n beetje iedere puber die je in elkaar slaat, zit een betere cpu in zijn telefoon haha
<AlwinK> lordie I got it!!!
<AlwinK> ik dacht ik zoek nog even bij nouveau misschien kan je die dwingen in een resolutie
<AlwinK> iemand op debian forum had zo'n probleem and...
<AlwinK> hij veranderde zijn vga kabel
<AlwinK> ....
<AlwinK> ik heb 'm er nu even goed ingestoken.., dat was de trick
<AlwinK> zat los hahahaha
<OerHeks> :o
<AlwinK> hoe erg lol
<OerHeks> klassieker
<AlwinK> erg he
<OerHeks> neuj, wel mooi dat je het zelf gevonden hebt
<AlwinK> ja en weer wat geleerd
<lordievader> Hehe, lol.
<AlwinK> users... omg
<AlwinK> user is ook synoniem aan big fails zeker?
<lordievader> Zeker wel :P
<OerHeks> picnic
<AlwinK> volgende keer stem ik op een partij die users afschaft
<AlwinK> maar weer harstikke bedankt voor je hulp lordie
<AlwinK> nu kan ik weer verder met mijn linux lessen
<lordievader> ;)
<Luuk> hallo
<Luuk> zijn de mensen er nog die mij gister hebben geholpen?
<lordievader> Luuk: Zie /names ;)
<Luuk> Ja weet niet meer precies, maar jij was er gister ook bij :P
<Luuk> ik heb dus UNetbootin ofzw gedownload wat iemand mij aanraadde
<Luuk> alleen ik heb nu precies hetzelfde probleem als vorige keer
<Luuk> zodra ik alle informatie heb ingevuld wat nodig is voor de installatie, en ik klik op installeren dan reboot mijn computer gelijk
<trijntje> Luuk, wanneer klik je op installeren?
<Luuk> Wanneer het er staat :P
<Luuk> zal ff screen op de site opzoee
<Luuk> als ik bij dat scherm ben dat ik kan kiezen of het binnen windows moet worden geinstalleerd of windows vervangen door ubuntu
<Luuk> ik heb dan de eerste geselecteerd en dan klik ik op verder
<lordievader> Hmm, dat klinkt alsof hij niks uitvoerdt.
<Luuk> dan komt er voor 1/3 van boven een zwart 'promp' scherm met allemaal code taal
<Luuk> dat zie je dan 0.5 secnden en daarna reboot
<OerHeks> Luuk, wat gebeurt er als je live uitproberen kiest?
<lordievader> Ik zou je hardware gaan controleren op fouten.
<Luuk> hoe?
<Luuk> windows bedooel je?
<OerHeks> live <> installeren
<Luuk> wat bedoel je ?
<OerHeks> jij kiest installeren, wat gebeurt er als je live mode kiest?
<Luuk> try ubuntu bedoel je?
<OerHeks> ja dat zal wel zo heten
<Luuk> als ik ubuntu wil uitproberen (zonder installatie dus) werkt alles prima
<TheEagerPadawan> ahoi ik vraag me af waar ik tutorial kan vinden ivm met linux server configuratie
<OerHeks> probeer dan eens memtest86 te draaien, zie of er fouten in je geheugen zitten
<Luuk> dat programma is toch ook om ee bootable usb te maken?
<lordievader> Luuk: Nope, maar het staat waarschijnlijk wel op je live-usb.
<Luuk> nope :(
<OerHeks> memtest86 staat in de installatiemenu
<Luuk> OO, dus ik moet ubuntu opstarten en dan kan ik dat kiezen ofzw?
<lordievader> Luuk: Nee in het opstart menu van je usb-stick.
<Luuk> Ja als ik laptop restart en dan usb opstart toch?
<Luuk> =Of zit ik helemaal verkeerd :S
<Luuk> Ik ga nu ff eten dus ben zo weer terug om te reageren ;)
<Luuk> ben er weer :)
<EpicLuuk> Hallo
<lordievader> o/
<EpicLuuk> heb vraagje ;p
<EpicLuuk> Halllo
<lordievader> EpicLuuk: Ik had eigenlijk verwacht dat je gewoon je vraag zou stellen...
<EpicLuuk> ok oke
<EpicLuuk> komt die
<EpicLuuk> heb een dekstop pc met nvidia videokaart maar als ik ubuntu will installeren
<EpicLuuk> en boot vanaf USB dan krijg ik alleen een grijs scherm met een witte blinking cursors
<lordievader> EpicLuuk: Welk model video kaart?
<EpicLuuk> nvidia gtx980
<lordievader> EpicLuuk: Start de live-usb eens op met nomodeset.
<EpicLuuk> hoe doe je dat?
<OerHeks> Nvidia 343.22 added support for GeForce GTX 970 and GTX 980
<OerHeks> die zit in https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<OerHeks> EpicLuuk, op het punt live/installeren, met F6 menu openen en nomodeset kiezen
<EpicLuuk> Oke dankje, ga het morgen proberen te installeren
<Luuk> lordievader: wat was er nou precies met dat memtest86?
<lordievader> Luuk: Daarmee kun je je geheugen testen op fouten.
<Luuk> maar hoe kom ik er?
<lordievader> Staat als het goed is in het bootmenu van je live-cd/usb.
<ichat> f8 rammen als je je pc op start en als het daar niet staat dan,  je ubuntu cd erin knappen en is het een optstart optie van de cd
<Luuk> ichat, bij elke pc is dat anders hé
<Luuk> bij mij is het esc :P
<Luuk> maar ik zal ff kijke :)
<luuk> ik heb het weer geprobeerd
<luuk> nu stond er toen ik had gekozen om ubuntu binnen windows 7 de donwloaden:
<luuk> Herstart de pc
<luuk> ik klikte op het knopje, reboot automtaitsch en ik kom weer uit bij windows...
<lordievader> luuk: Ik mag toch hopen dat je niet Ubuntu binnen Windows probeert te installeren.
<luuk> naast windows bedoel ik
<lordievader> luuk: Heb je de memtest al uitgevoerd?
<luuk> wel disk test ofzw :')
<luuk> maar het klopt toch ook niet dat de optie pagina wat je krijgt als je de usb opstart dat het blauw/wit is
<luuk> blauw scherm met witte tekst
<lordievader> luuk: Nee, daarom moet je ook je hardware gaan controleren op fouten ;)
<luuk> ja maar mem test stond er niet tussen..
<lordievader> luuk: Het lijkt mij sterk dat ze die eruit hebben gehaald: http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/tag/install-ubuntu-13-10-from-usb/
<luuk> ik zal nog wel een keer kijken ;p
<mandje1> memtest is zo'n beetje in steen gebeiteld op linux live/install cd's.
<mandje1> correctie: iso's. het medium doet er niet toe.
<luuk> gedaan
<luuk> en trieste uitslag
<luuk> ik krijg de error:
<luuk> Cannot load a ramdisk with a old kernel image
<luuk> geen idee wat er mis is ;s
<luuk> snap de melding ook niet helemaal
<lordievader> Dat krijg je als je memtest opstart?
<luuk> juo
<luuk> jup
<mandje1> kernel over de houdbaarheids-datum heen. ;)
<lordievader> Hmm, welke iso heb je op je stick gejast?
<luuk> hoe kan ik da zien? ;pp
<lordievader> Door de iso erbij te pakken die je hebt gedownload ;)
<luuk> Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS 64 bit
<luuk> hier gedownlload: http://ubuntu-nl.org/ubuntu/desktop?q=node/93
<lordievader> luuk: Format je stick eens en zet de iso er nogmaals op.
<luuk> al 2x gedaan
<luuk> en ook al een keer opnieuw gedownload
<lordievader> Ook de formatting part?
<luuk> jup
<luuk> ik probeer het nog wel een keer
<luuk> moet ik de 14.04_live kiezen
<luuk> of  14.04_live_x64
<lordievader> luuk: Als je pc 64bit aankan zou ik voor de tweede gaan.
<luuk> oke
<luuk> ik ga nog een poging doen
<luuk> is het van belang om eerst een memtest te doen?
<lordievader> luuk: Doe maar ;)
<luuk> helaas :(
<luuk> zelfde error
<lordievader> Hmm, probeer de 14.10 image eens.
<luuk> die 14.10_live?
<lordievader> Err, ja?
<luuk> gister ook al geprobeerd
<luuk> werkte ook niet
<lordievader> luuk: Zelfde fout?
<luuk> jep
<lordievader> luuk: Dan zijn het niet de images, maar eerder jouw stick/de methode waarmee je de iso erop zet.
<luuk> oke
<luuk> maar ik heb alles gwn opgevolg van meerdere filmpjes op youtube
<lordievader> luuk: Download een iso manueel, check de md5sum. Formateer je stick en zet hem met unetbootin de iso erop.
<walibi> ik zit met een probleem,ik kan mijn 10.10 installatie  niet upgraden,wat moet ik doen
<lordievader> walibi: 10.10?
<OerHeks> oei, 10.10 naar 11.04 naar 11.10 naar 12.04 ...
<lordievader> walibi: Makkelijkst lijkt mij een reinstall, maar anders: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<walibi> ik weet het dat het geen support meer heeft, maar 14.04 was te groot voor een cd,en 10.10 was de recenste die ik nog liggen had
<OerHeks> als je usb kan booten is dat veel milieuvriendelijker
<walibi> hoe maak ik een usb bootable in 10.10?
<JanC> 10.10 is niet meer ondersteund...
<JanC> maar een bootable USB maken kan volgens mij gewoon hetzelfde als in recentere versies
<JanC> ?
<Zilz> hallo
<lordievader> o/
<Zilz> kan iemand helpen?
<lordievader> Zilz: Ligt aan het probleem.
<Zilz> natuurlijk :-)
<OerHeks> :-)
<Zilz> ik ben nieuw, kom van windhoos en intussen flink bezig met ubuntu.
<Zilz> probleem is dit ik ben op mijn systeem superuser en nu wil ik xampp instaleren maar ik moet root rechten hebben
<lordievader> Zilz: man sudo
<Zilz> als ik su in de terminal tik en mijn wachtwoord intik zegt ie dat ie het niet herkent
<Zilz> sudo geprobeert maar dan krijg ik xampp niet geinstalleerd
<Zilz> Gek genoeg lukt het onder Mint wel
<Zilz> daar kan ik gewoon su met wachtoord intikken en dan ben ik root
<OerHeks> xampp is niet zo geweldig en word afgeraden, waarom niet gewoon lamp?
<Zilz> lampp kan ik niet vinden
<Zilz> als ik naar bitnami ga krijg ik xampp en niet lampp
<lordievader> Of eigenlijk waarom niet gewoon allemaal appart :P
<lordievader> Zilz: Maargoed daarom zei ik ook 'man sudo' en niet alleen sudo ;)
<lordievader> Gewoon de manpage lezen staat alles in uitgelegd.
<Zilz> Dat zou het mooiste zijn maar zo ervaren ben ik nog niet
<Zilz> ok begreep het niet
<lordievader> Zilz: man -> manual. Commando om manual pages van commandos op te zoeken.
<Zilz> zal ik doen
<Zilz> waar kan ik overigens lampp vinden?
<Webster`> iemand hier die verstand heeft van linux partities etc.. ?
#ubuntu-nl 2014-10-25
<jens123> kunnen julie mij helpen met instalatie
<jens123> als ik hem opnieuw opstart doet ie niks
<Cor_> hallo misschien kan iemand mij helpen, ik probeer Ubuntu te runnen op mijn nieuwe pc een ACER predator G3 met een GTFORCE GTX video kaart, maar als ik probeer Ubuntu te laten runnen van mijn dvd zonder te installeren houd ik een leeg scherm
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<lordievader> Cor_: Welk model video kaart? (nummertje)
<Cor_> lordievader zou het niet 123 weten waar kan ik dat vinden?
<lordievader> Cor_: lspci -k|grep -A2 VGA
<Cor_> ja leuk dat is linux taal maar nu in windows aub
<lordievader> Cor_: In Windows is dat ook nog wel te vinden. Device manager laat het je wellicht wel zien.
<Cor_> ok ga ff kijken bedankt alvast
<lordievader> Naar alle waarschijnlijkheid moet je gewoon opstarten met nomodeset.
<Cor_> GTX 745
<lordievader> De 334 driver zou die moeten ondersteunen.
<Cor_> ok bedankt
<Cor_> dat is een Ubuntu driver?
<lordievader> Cor_: Een versie van de nVidia driver, ja.
<lordievader> Maargoed, nomodeset opstarten -> installeren -> reboot -> nvidia-334 installeren
<Cor_> ok zal het proberen bedankt
<Cor_> nog een vraag hoe start ik nomodeset op?
<lordievader> Cor_: In het opstart menu op F6 drukken. Als het goed is staat de optie daar tussen.
<Cor_> ok bedankt
<perre> oii
<lordievader> o/
<lordzett> lo
<jeff__> hoi
<zilz> krijg phpmyadmin niet niet aan de praat
<lordievader> zilz: Wat is het probleem precies?
<zilz> heb pampp geinstalleerd
<zilz> De apache2 server doet het
<zilz> php doet het ook nadat ik een foutje in de handleiding had gevonden
<JanC> pampp?
<zilz> maar localhost/phpmyadmin werkt niet
<zilz> sorry pampp = lampp
<JanC> hoe heb je dat geïnstalleerd?
<lordievader> Werkt niet is nogal algemeen...
<JanC> via het normale pakketbeheer?
<zilz> The requested URL /phpmyadmin was not found on this server.
<lordievader> zilz: Dan is phpmyadmin niet goed geinstalleerd. Kun je JanC's vraag beantwoorden?
<zilz> janC ja het normale pakket
<lordievader> zilz: Wat is de output van 'apt-cache polict phpmyadmin'?
<lordievader> zilz: Gebruik hier http://paste.ubuntu.com voor ;)
<JanC> policy
<zilz> via sudo-apt get install
<JanC> heb je ook nog andere webservers draaien?
<OerHeks> Include /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf aan apache2.conf toegevoegd?
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/phpMyAdmin
<zilz> geen andere webservers
<zilz> geen apache2.conf toegevoegd
<zilz> wel apache.conf
<lordievader> Err ja 'apt-cache policy phpmyadmin'*
<zilz> heb via pstebin apache.conf toegevoegd
 * lordievader heeft nog geen link gezien
<zilz> Paste from zilz at Sat, 25 Oct 2014 21:38:51 +0100
<zilz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8677129/
<lordievader> zilz: Mag ik ook nog de 'apt-cache policy phpmyadmin' zien?
<zilz> waar kan ik die vinden?
<lordievader> zilz: Je opent je terminal, je tikt het commando, je drukt op enter, je kopieert de info naar pastebin en stuurt ons de link ;)
<zilz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8677199/
<lordievader> Hmm, dat zou prima moeten werken. Wat staat er in de apache logs?
<zilz> LOL waar kan ik die vinden
<lordievader> zilz: /var/log/apache2
<zilz> acces log of error log
<lordievader> sudo tail /var/log/apache2/error.log
<lordievader> ;)
<zilz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8677295/
<lordievader> zilz: Hmm, je test script werkt niet :P. Wat staat er in /var/log/apache2/access.log (nadat je een paar keer naar localhost/phpmyadmin bent gegaan)?
<zilz> test script voor php werkt wel. In de handleiding stond /var/www/test.php maar ik ontdekte dat het /var/www/html/test.php was. Nu werk php dus wel maar ik kan dus phpadmin niet starten
<JanC> als je de configuratie aanpast moet je apache herstarten?
<zilz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8677379/
<lordievader> zilz: Hmm, wat komt er uit "ls -l /etc/apache2/conf-available&&ls -l /etc/apache2/conf-enabled"?
<zilz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8677448/
<lordievader> Hmm, ik kon toch zweren dat phpmyadmin daar iets in gooit...
<lordievader> zilz: Wellicht dat "sudo apt-get --reinstall install phpmyadmin" wonderen verricht.
<zilz> apache2 restart?
<OerHeks> apache2 herstarten, die vergeet je nooit meer
<zilz> dit kreeg ik na apache2 -k restart  http://paste.ubuntu.com/8677537/
<lordievader> Hmm, zou dat pamp een 2.2 config meeleveren voor een 2.4 apache?
<zilz> DerHeks  ik begrijp het niet
<OerHeks> ik begrijp niet waarom je zo herstart, de ubuntu manier is sudo service apache2 restart
<zilz> ok nieuw met een steile leercurve afkomstig uit de windhoos hoek
<lordievader> zilz: Hoe had je die lamp stack ook alweer geinstaleerd?
<zilz> sudo apt-get install apache2 php5-mysql libapache2-mod-php5 msql-server phpmyadmin php5-curl
<lordievader> Tja, dat zou prima moeten zijn. Reinstall dei phpmyadmin eens.
<zilz> heb phpmyadmin al opnieuw geinstalleerd. Zelfde resultaat
<lordievader> zilz: Staat die phpmyadmin config file in /etc/apache2/conf.d?
<zilz> nee
<lordievader> zilz: Waar dan wel?
<zilz> ff zoeken
<zilz> in /etc/php5
<lordievader> Staat de apache config daar?
<zilz> in etc/phpmyadmin
<zilz> in etc/phpmyadmin staat ook de apache.conf
<zilz> conf.d is een map en die is leeg
<lordievader> zilz: De symlink is bij jou stuk.
<lordievader> Uit postinst: ln -sf ../../phpmyadmin/apache.conf /etc/apache2/conf-available/phpmyadmin.conf
<lordievader> Die symlink zie ik niet terug in jouw conf-available.
<zilz> hoe kan ik dat dan maken? repareren?
<zilz> wat je net intikte in de terminal?
<lordievader> zilz: sudo ln -s /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf /etc/apache2/conf-available/phpmyadmin.conf&&sudo a2enconf phpmyadmin&&sudo service apache2 reload
<zilz> Hebbes!!!!
<zilz> lordievader HEEL ERG BEDANKT!
<lordievader> zilz: No problem ;)
 * lordievader vraag zich af waarom die symlink niet is gemaakt.
<lordievader> Is phpmyadmin geinstaleerd voordat er een webserver op stond?
<zilz> voor mij is het allemaal nieuw. Maar ik vind het spannend en leuk
<zilz> ik ga er vandoor
<OerHeks> dat is sinds 13.10 zo, > Since Ubuntu 13.10 Apache no longer loads configuration files from the /etc/apache2/conf.d directory. Instead, they are loaded from the /etc/apache2/conf-enabled directory.
<OerHeks> vandaar dat je zelf moet ln-en
<lordievader> Sinds de 2.2 -> naar 2.4. Maar de postinst script van phpmyadmin is hier prima op aangepast.
#ubuntu-nl 2014-10-26
<frank__> goede morgen
<frank__> hoe stel ik mijn  beeld resolutie anders in?  ik heb bij instellingen maar 1 keus
<frank__> alles wat ik nu afspeel in  bv youtube is veel te lang
<frank__> ook in chrome klopt het niet  lijkt meer filmformaat
<frank__> 1024x768
<frank__> Alles word lang opgerekt   bij text niet zon probleem..
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<Markcortbass> Hé iedereen
<TBDutch> Goeie middag allemaal! :)
<TBDutch> Ik ben nieuw in dit kanaal, Ik ben Timo!
<lordievader> o/
<Markcortbass> Jullie weten misschien al dat er binnenkort (rond december) een Ubuntu smartphone komt? En gebruiken jullie Whatsapp?
<TBDutch> Ik weet het dat die komt wist alleen niet wanneer, en Ja k gebruik Whatsapp!
<lordievader> Dat is eigenlijk best snel.
<Markcortbass> Oke top! (: Als je overweegt een Ubuntu smartphone te kopen, en je wilt whatsapp gebruiken. Dan kan je misschien onderstaand indiegogo project sponsoren! http://igg.me/at/whatsapp-ubuntu/x/4492068
<TBDutch> Ik zal het even in de gaten houden, heb wel geleerd van meteen geld in een project te gooien! :P
<TBDutch> Is het ook zeker dat Ubuntu SmartPhone in Nederland uitkomt?
<Markcortbass> Dat kan, en is dan ook verstandig je verstand te gebruiken. Het is nog niet zeker of ze in de nederlandse winkels komen, maar online zijn ze dan wel te bestellen en volledig te gebruiken in Nederland.
<TBDutch> Is er een link van waar ze al aan te schaffen zijn? :)
<Markcortbass> Nog niet, dat gaat nog komen. Meizu heeft bevestigd dat December dé maand zal zijn.
<TBDutch> Oh oke, sorry las je zin verkeerd!
<TBDutch> Dacht te lezen, dat er al wel wat te bestellen is via het internet :P
<TBDutch> Maar las het verkeerd
<luuk> hey
<TBDutch> Goeiemiddag! :)
<luuk> ik heb nogsteeds het probleem dat ik ubuntu niet kan installeren
<TBDutch> Oh, krijg je een foutmelding of dat niet?
<TBDutch> Waar gaat het ongeveer fout dan?
<luuk> uhmm
<luuk> ff plaatje opp me telefoon opzoeken
<TBDutch> *duim* :P
<lordievader> luuk: Kernel mismatch?
<luuk> als het zo heet ;p
<lordievader> luuk: Kernel <-> initrd mismatch, dat probleem had jij toch?
<luuk> TBDutch: als ik heb gekozen dat ik ubuntu naast windows wil installere, en ik klik op verder gaat me pc uit
<TBDutch> Maar daar gaat het al fout, want Windows moet gewoon weg, stom systeem:P
<TBDutch> Nee grapje!
<lordievader> TBDutch: Windows is best prima ;)
<trijntje> luuk: probeer je via wubi te installeren?
<OerHeks> luuk naast welke windows, XP ?
<luuk> Oerheks windows 7
<luuk> trijntje gwn via usb stick en dan laptop ofstarten met esc en dan f9
<luuk> dan start de usb op en kom ik bij de installatie
<lordievader> luuk: Heb je 14.10 nog geprobeerd?
<luuk> die heb ik de hele tijd geprobeerd ;)
<lordievader> luuk: Ah, ik dacht dat je Trusty (14.04) probeerde. Ook goed, probeer Trusty eens ;)
<lordievader> Manueel downloaden en md5sum controleren.
<luuk> o wacht
<luuk> ik probeer elke keer 14.04.01 LTS
<lordievader> luuk: Probeer Utopic, manueel downloaden en md5sum controleren ;)
<luuk> staat daar tutorial van op de site? ;p
<lordievader> luuk: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/HoeMD5SUM
<luuk> die md5sum check heb ik al gedaan
<lordievader> luuk: Aangezien je steeds iets anders beweert weet ik niet meer wat je wel en niet hebt geprobeerd.
<trijntje> Je kan tijdens het opstarten de shift toets indrukken en "cd cd op fouten controleren" kiezen
<luuk> trijntje, dat werkt helaas niet
<trijntje> wat lukt daar niet aan?
<luuk> dan krijg ik de error: cannot load ramdisk with an old kernel image.
<trijntje> welke versie van ubuntu staat er op?
<trijntje> luuk: en je moet de *CD* op fouten controleren, niet memtest doen
<luuk> oke
<luuk> dan ga ik dat nu ff doen
<luuk> tot zo :)
<frank__> hallo
<frank__>  mijn netwerk op mijn andere laptop is verbroken
<lordievader> o/
<lordievader> Bedraad of niet bedraad?
<frank__> laatst ook al
<luuk> ben er weer :)
<luuk> krijg de melding dat er geen fouten gevonden waren
<frank__> toen  moest ik in de console   iets opnieuw instaleren
<frank__> draadloos
<lordievader> frank__: Kun je totaal geen verbinding meer maken?
<frank__> nee
<frank__> heb nu mijn  reserve laptop
<lordievader> frank__: Je wireless nic werkt nog wel?
<lordievader> frank__: Hij wordt herkent?
<trijntje> luuk: welke versie van ubuntu heb je, en hoe oud is de pc waarop je wilt installeren?
<frank__> in mijn scherm   staat  een ? door  het netwerk teken
<luuk> trijntje: 14.04.01 LTS en pc is 2  jaar oud
<trijntje> raar, je zou 14.10 kunnen proberen
<frank__> hoe zie ik dat ?
<lordievader> frank__: ip link
<lordievader> frank__: Daar zou een wlan0 o.i.d. tussen moeten staan.
<frank__> staat  helemaal niets
<lordievader> frank__: Helemaal niets?
<frank__> nee
<lordievader> Dan is het behoorlijk stuk. Heb je nog een oude kernel rond slingeren?
<frank__> ik was aan updaten naar nieuwe versie
<frank__> was iets   met update  en upgrade instal
<lordievader> Dat is waarschijnlijk de oorzaak.
<frank__> hoe nu verder?
<lordievader> frank__: Zoals ik al eerder vroeg: heb je nog een oude kernel rond slingeren?
<frank__> oude cd bedoel je?
<frank__> met systeem er op
<lordievader> frank__: Nee, in je bootmenu (als je shift inhoud) heb je vast oude kernels staan. Start de een na nieuwste eens op.
<frank__> bij  opstarten  bedoel je ?
<lordievader> frank__: Inderdaad.
<frank__> moet ik die   van af begin ingedrukt houden
<lordievader> frank__: Na het bios scherm een aantal maal op shift drukken todat je het grub menu krijgt.
<frank__> heb ik nu
<frank__> 3.13.0-14
<frank__> typefout
<frank__> 3.13.0-34
<lordievader> frank__: De een na laaste relatief aan jouw systeem.
<frank__> dde gewone of recovery?
<lordievader> frank__: Gewoon.
<frank__> ok
<frank__> is zelfde
<frank__> krijg melding dat plugins ontbreken
<lordievader> frank__: Neem een zeer oude kernel.
<frank__> zelfde
<frank__> er  bestaat   geen systeemherstel toch?
<lordievader> frank__: Nope. Hmm, zou het probleem elders liggen dan de kernel...
<frank__> oerheks zei  vorige keer iets met  in console opnieuw instaleren
<frank__> upgrade   instal of  zo
<frank__> had ik het maar opgeschreven.......
<frank__> ik ben ook mijn uit knop kwijt
<frank__> mischien iets gevonden
<frank__> activeren van verbinding mislukt
<frank__> vpn plugin ontbreekt
<frank__>  verbinding gedeactiveerd
<frank__>  verbinding geactiveerd
<frank__> toevoegen van verbinding is mislukt
<frank__>  aparaat mislukt
<frank__> scan uitvoeren mislukt
<frank__> zo staat het in het schermpje
<lordievader> Bij die oudere kernels geeft "ip link" nog steeds niks weer?
<frank__>  waar staat dat ?
<frank__> op mijn  buro blad is nog steeds netwerk teken met vraagteken er door
<frank__> lijkt wel of netwerk kaart uit staat
<lordievader> frank__: Heb je de eerste keer (bij de nieuwste kernel) dat commando wel uitgevoerd?
<frank__> welk comando?
<lordievader> frank__: ip link
<frank__> nee
<frank__> sudo apt get ip?
<frank__> iplink
 * lordievader zucht
<lordievader> Als je iets niet snapt zeg het dan liever dan mij op een dwaalspoor zetten.
<frank__> ik snap  het inderdaad niet sorry
<frank__> heb  in console  ingetyped  ip link
<frank__>  krijg nu:1  lo:<loopback,up,lower_up>mtu65536 qdisk noqueue state unknown mode default group default
<frank__> 2:ethO:no-carrier,broudcast multicast,up> mtu 1500 qdisk mq statedown mode default group defaultqlen 1000
<frank__> heb je hier ietsaan ?
<lordievader> frank__: Laten we bij het begin beginnnem. Start de meest recente kernel die je hebt op.
<TBDutch> Jongens?
<TBDutch> Ik heb een klein vraagje
<lordievader> TBDutch: Ga je gang ;)
<TBDutch> Ik gebruik nu XChat, maar kan nergens vinden hoe ik auto join aanzet bij een kanaal
<TBDutch> Weet iemand dat, sorry gaat nie zozeer over Ubuntu, maar XChat draaid wel op Ubuntu :P
<OerHeks> zoiets ? http://picpaste.com/pics/xchatjoin-xYGOIrw4.1414346674.png
<luuk> welke versie van ubuntu gebruiken jullie?
<TBDutch> 14.04 LTS! :)
<TBDutch> Dus Favo channels, wordt auto joint? :)
<OerHeks> ja
<lordievader> luuk: Gentoo :P
<TBDutch> Ow, dan heb ik het al gefixt! :P
<luuk> Gentoo? ;p
<OerHeks> linux 8.1 en linux 10 beta
<frank__> ik heb nu opnieuw opgestart krijg nu een pc teken met kruis er door
<frank__> en muis doet  het niet
<frank__> touchpad wel
<lordievader> frank__: Een probleem tegelijk...
<lordievader> frank__: Je hebt nu de meest recente kernel geladen?
<frank__> ja
<frank__> heb ik
<lordievader> frank__: Oke, open een terminal en voor het commando "ip link" uit. Hoeveel interfaces krijg je te zien?
<frank__> 1
<lordievader> frank__: Hoe heet die interface?
<frank__> 1: lo:LOOPBACK,UP,LOWER_UP>mtu 65536 q disk no queue state unknown   ......
<lordievader> frank__: Zoals ik dacht. Start nu de een na nieuwste kernel op.
<frank__> heb weer verbinding  muis  werkt weer
<luuk> ik ga nu ubuntu 14.10 donwloaden en installeren :)
<lordievader> frank__: Oke, toch voor de zekerheid, hoeveel interfaces telt "ip link" nu?
<frank__> 3
<lordievader> frank__: Mooi zo: sudo apt-get install -f
<frank__> is bezig
<luuk> 14.10 is iets grotet dan 14.04 :')
<luuk> en 14.04 duurde al lang met mijn slome internet
<luuk> dus nu ong anderhalf uur wachten tot het is gedownload...
<frank__> krijg blouw met  grijs scherm  bezig met cofigureren van ttf mscorefonts installer
<frank__> kan door de text scrollen onder staat ok   maar   kan er  niet op klikken
<OerHeks> probeer spatie, als dat niet lukt tab gebruiken tot je ok ziet veranderen in <ok>
<lordievader> frank__: Tab ;)
<frank__> ja en dan enter?
<lordievader> Als ie op ok staat, ja.
 * OerHeks dacht spatie
<frank__> ok gaat door
<frank__> all done  no errors
<lordievader> OerHeks: Wellicht werkt het allebei ;)
<lordievader> frank__: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<OerHeks> dat kan heel goed, ik zal het eens proberen bij een verse install
<lordievader> Of debconf wat verboser maken, zie je ze sneller ;)
<luuk> chrome geeft aan dat het nog 10 uur duurt voordat de download klaar is met deze snelheid :')
<luuk> en nu is ie klaar :')
<lordievader> Des te meer reden om hem te md5summen.
<luuk> heb je dat tegne mij?
<lordievader>  Ja.
<luuk> moet ik dat eerst doen?
<lordievader> Eerst?
<luuk> wat was de link ookalweer?
<OerHeks> iets met ubuntu-nl en md5sum ?
<luuk> kijk nu op de engelse site van ubuntu
<luuk> dit is nie goed
<luuk> doe nu ctrl + f en dan de md5sum code
<OerHeks> uiteraard pas doen als je iso binnen is...
<luuk> maar er komt er geen 1 overeen
<luuk> ja dat is ie :)
<luuk> md5 hash = c56137e59bbb0d50263c367c710036d1
<luuk> wat moet je doen als het niet klopt?
<OerHeks> opnieuw downloaden...
<luuk> oke..
<OerHeks> ik zou torrent pakken, die controleert zelf ook tijdens downloaden
<lordievader> luuk: Je hebt wel de juiste md5 met je juiste iso gecheckt?
<OerHeks> die md5sum komt in de hele lijkst niet voor iig
<OerHeks> -k
<lordievader> Tjsa, dat klopt niet.
<luuk> ja lordievader
<luuk> ik probeer nu nog een keer en anders pak ik de torrent download
<frank__> ben al weer  stuk verder
<frank__> heb internet
<frank__> maar resolutie klopt niet
<frank__> alles word te lang uitgerekt
<luuk> download duurt zoo lang...
<frank__> hoe krijg ik de reolutie goed?
<frank__> ik kan niet  kiezen bij instellingen
<peter__> als blijkt dat de 3.13.0-32 kernel goed bevalt, kun/mag je dan de oudere kernel verwijderen?
<peter__> oudere is in dit geval 3.13.0-24
<lordievader> peter__: Ja, maar het is altijd handig op zijn minst 1 fallback te hebben. De initrd word nogal eens geupdate en dit zou fout kunnen gaan.
<lordievader> frank__: Bekijk de driver, waarschijnlijk is deze niet tegen de nieuwe kernel gecompiled.
<frank__> hoe doe ik dat?
<lordievader> frank__: Wat geeft "lspci -k|grep -A2 VGA" terug?
<peter__> lordievader: dan laat ik ze beide staan, heb er geen last van
<frank__> zo totaal invoeren ?
<lordievader> frank__: Alles tussen de "".
<frank__> in rood vga compatible
<lordievader> frank__: Zou je het willen pastebinnen?
<frank__> log ik ff met andere pc hier in
<frank____> ben ik weer
<lordievader> frank__: Pastebin he, niet direct hier ;)
<frank__> oh  wat is pastebin
<luuk> verdorie
<luuk> weer niet goed...
<luuk> 08494b448aa5b1de963731c21344f803
<luuk> o wacht haha
<luuk> die is wel goed
<lordievader> frank__: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<luuk> nu heb ik wel een probleem, want bij het programma UNetbootin kan ik 14.10 niet selecteren
<frank____> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8692951/
<lordievader> luuk: Jawel, selecteer dat je hem je eigen iso geeft.
<luuk> O, ik dacht dat het allebei moest ;p
<luuk> weer wat geleerd
<lordievader> frank__: Heh, hoe heb je dat voor elkaar gekregen :P De Intel driver is een van de stabielste drivers binnen Linux.
<frank__> weet ik  ook niet
<frank____> maar hoe  los ik het op is de vraag
<lordievader> frank__: Is xserver-xorg-video-intel geinstalleerd?
<frank____> weet ik niet
<frank____>  hoe controleer ik dat?
<lordievader> frank__: apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-video-intel
<frank____> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8693039/
<frank____> goede hersen kraker
<lordievader> frank__: Hmm, wat is de output van "grep i915 /var/log/dmesg"?
<frank____> moet er nog iets voor getyped worden ?
<lordievader> frank__: Nee dat is het volledige commando.
<frank____> als ik dat  doe gaat hij  naar  volgende regel  zonder iets er achter
<lordievader> Oke, vervang i915 eens door intel.
<frank____> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8693161/
<lordievader> Meh, wat gebeurd er als je "sudo modprobe i915" uitvoert?
<frank____> niets
<lordievader> Hmm, waarom gebruikt ie hem dan niet....
<frank____> heb teamviewer
<lordievader> frank__: Start je toevallig op met nomodeset?
<frank____> niet dat ik weet  hoe controleer ik dat
<lordievader> frank__: cat /etc/default/grub
<frank____> bij opstarten ?
<lordievader> frank__: Nee gewoon nu.
<frank____> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8693301/
<lordievader> frank__: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="nomodeset", haal daar de nomodeset eens weg.
<frank____> ik snap je ff niet
<lordievader> frank__: Open /etc/default/grub met "gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub" en maak van die regel 'GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=""'.
<frank____> komt er niets te staan
<lordievader> frank__: Err, wat?
<frank____> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8693382/
<OerHeks> alleen>>>   gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<Luuk> 14.10 werkt ook niet :(
<frank____> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8693413/
<Luuk> Weer hetzelfde probleem, nadat ik heb gekozen om ubuntu naast windows te downloaden sluit ubuntu af en start oc opnieuw op
<frank____> ben er nog gewoon
<lordievader> Luuk: Heb je je memory al getest?
<Luuk> Doe ik zo, was nu bezig met disc test (of hoe het ook heet)
<lordievader> frank____: Ram eerst een paar keer op ctrl+c je terminal wacht nog om een " af te sluiten.
<frank____> gedaan
<lordievader> frank____: Heb je gedit voor je?
<frank____> wat is dat?
<lordievader> Luuk: Hou het in channel, a.u.b.
<lordievader> frank____: Een text editor. Die heb je als het goed is net opgestart.
<Luuk> Dacht dat ik met die knoo je naam ij het textvak kreeg :p
<Luuk> Lordievader weer de zekfde error als ik memtest doe
<lordievader> Luuk: Je hebt hem eerst geformat neem ik aan?
<lordievader> De stick, bedoel ik.
<Luuk> Ja
<frank____> doe ik  contrl c in console?
<lordievader> frank____: Err, ja. FYI, ik ben nu kwijt waar je zit.
<lordievader> Luuk: Hmm, zou unetbootin zijn taak niet goed doen?
<frank____> ik zit hier
<lordievader> frank____: Ik doelde op virtueel...
<Luuk> lordievader: IK had daarvoor ander programma gebruikt maar daarmee had ik ook orecies hetzelfde probleem
<lordievader> Luuk: Probeer de creator die hier [1] wordt aangeraden eens. [1] http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/InstallatieLiveUSB
<frank____> ?
<lordievader> Luuk: Of een andere stick ;)
<lordievader> frank____: Wat zie je voor je?
<frank____> ik snap het ff niet sorry
<Luuk> lordievader: Ik denk denk dat ik de fout nu begrijp
<Luuk> Ik heb de .iso zelf niet op de stick gezet, en dat moet zeker?
<lordievader> frank____: Dat is dus mijn punt. Ik snap niet waar jij zit... Eerst zeg je dat je iets hebt gedaan om vervolgens te concluderen dat je niet weet waar het uitgevoerd dient te worden...
<lordievader> Luuk: Nee, dat is onzin.
<lordievader> Gebeurd vaak genoed dat mensen lettelijk de iso op hun stick zetten en zich afvragen waarom het niet opstart.
<Luuk> Oke :P
<frank____> ik  ben in  konsole gaan staan  toen ctl c gedaan
<lordievader> frank____: Ah wacht, je draait Kubuntu?
<frank____> ja
<frank____> ja had ik moeten zeggen sorry
<lordievader> frank____: Heb je een prompt?
<frank____> in konsole?
<lordievader> frank____: Ja.
<frank____> zodat ik kan typen bedoel je?
<frank____> ik kan in konsole typen
<lordievader> frank____: Iets ala "root@soulless-one:~#".
<frank____> opdracht niet gevonden
<frank____> krijg ik
<lordievader> frank____: Err, wat?
<lordievader> frank____: Wat ben je aan het doen?
<frank____> had in konsole geplakt  wat je getyped had
<lordievader> frank____: Ik heb nooi gezegt dat je dat moest uitvoeren...
<lordievader> Het was een voorbeeld van een prompt.
<frank____> oh..
<lordievader> frank____: Goed je hebt dus een promt ;), voer "kdesudo kate /etc/default/grub" uit.
<frank____> kun je opdracht nog keer typen   , door   mijn  verkeerde  instellingen valt er wat weg
<frank____> aan eind
<lordievader> frank____: Goed je hebt dus een promt ;), voer "kdesudo kate /etc/default/grub" uit.
<frank____> staat er na gru og iets  dat valt dus weg
<frank____> nog
<lordievader> frank____: kdesudo kate /etc/default/grub
<frank____> ah :)
<frank____> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8693897/
<lordievader> Je hebt kate nu voor je?
<frank____> tekst editor grub kate bedoel je ?
<lordievader> Ja, een text editor met de grub file.
<frank____> ja heb ik
<lordievader> frank____: Oke pas dan de regel met GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX aan tot 'GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=""'.
<frank____> zijn er twee
<lordievader> frank____: Dat lijkt me sterk.
<frank____>  waar nomodeset in staat?
<lordievader> frank____: Ja, daar moet de nomodeset weg.
<frank____> ja en dan opslaan  neem ik aan
<lordievader> Jup. En dan als je weer terug bent in je terminal: sudo update-grub2
<frank____> gedaan
<lordievader> frank____: Dan een reboot.
<frank____>  ok
<frank_____> ben ik weer
<frank_____> dat werkt weer
<frank_____>    nu nog iets  simpels  waarschijnlijk   hoe verplaats ik mijn ikoontjes op buro blad?
<frank_____> je bent goed lordievader!
<frank_____> thx
<frank_____> heb het al gevonden
<lordievader> frank_____: Goed om te horen ;)
<hans_> goede avond
<hans_> lordie heb jij netrunner wel eens geprobeerd
<lordievader> hans_: Netrunner, nee, kan niet zeggen dat ik dat programma ken.
<hans_> netrunner is een distro gebaseerd op ubuntu met kde
<lordievader> Hey nice, Blue Systems :D
<hans_> yep
<hans_> ga het zo maar eens instaleren
<frank_____> is weer gefixt super
<hans_> werkt alles weer
<hans_> he arie
<arie> hallo
<hans_> alles goed
<arie> ja hoor, best
<hans_> gelukkig
<arie> ik zit een beetje te klooien tussen ubuntu en linuxmint, maar kom er niet direct uit
<hans_> heb ik ook
<hans_> maar de ubuntu hulp is het best
<luuk> ik ben nu bezig met de zoveelste poging om ubuntu te installeren :')
<hans_> maar ik ga weer moet ff netrunner 14 instaleren
<hans_> tot zo
<arie> joeh
<arie> succes luuk
<arie> welke versie ga je installen
<TBDutch> Goeie avond, jongens stuit net op een probleem :P
<TBDutch> Ik gebruik al heel lang Chrome, maar Chrome ondersteunt nu geen NAPAPI plugins meer, probleem: Moonlight gebruikt dat dus nog wel, is hier een oplossing voor?
<OerHeks> voor netflix is html5 voldoende, verder is moonlight dood
<TBDutch> Ik heb hier over ITVonline van KPN
<OerHeks> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/08/netflix-linux-html5-support-plugins
<OerHeks> geen idee of het werkt voor itv
<TBDutch> Oke zal proberen
<TBDutch> Hij blijft bij ITVOnline iniedergeval zeggen Silverlight
<OerHeks> de dev downloaden, en de instellingen proberen, nss nog niet installeren want ik hoorde ergens dat dat niet meer nodig is
<TBDutch> Maar Netflix heeft optie om naar HTML 5 omgezet te worden zo te zien, en dat heeft ITVO niet
<TBDutch> En wil echt geen Firefox gebruiken haha!
<TBDutch> Daar werkt het wel allemaal
<OerHeks> vervelend van die KPN
<TBDutch> En ook al gezocht, of er toch een optie is NAPAPI toch aan te zetten maar is kan k ook ni vinden
<OerHeks> klopt npapi plugins zijn al een tijdje niet meer mogenlijk in chrome, daarvoor zijn ppapi plugins geloof ik, zoals pepperflash
<TBDutch> IS daar ook een Silverlight / Moonlight plugin voor, want Pipelight werkt ook niet
<OerHeks> nee
<TBDutch> Oke thnx! :)
<JanC> TBDutch: jij hebt 128 GiB RAM of zo?  :p
<TBDutch> Uhm nee? :P
<TBDutch> Was maar zon feest xD
<JanC> als ik Chromium/Chrome zou gebruiken zoals ik Firefox gebruik zou dat ongeveer zijn wat ik nodig zou hebben  :-/
<TBDutch> Maar ik gebruik Chrome niet zoals jij Firefox gebruikt?
<JanC> Firefox doet het gelukkig met 4 GiB  :)
<JanC> waarschijnlijk niet nee  :)
<TBDutch> Ik geb twee schermen, op ene ITVonline of Netflix en andere Fb, OGame
<JanC> je moet het voor de grap eens proberen: Chromium met 500+ pagina's open  :)
<TBDutch> Waarom zou ik dat doen?
<TBDutch> Wat wordt k er beter van
<TBDutch> Ik gebruik maar paar tabbladen, en zolang het er geen 500 zijn, vind ik dus Chrome beter :)
<JanC> blijkbaar (zelfs dan nog zou ik Firefox verkiezen voor de extra features, maar goed)  :)
<TBDutch> Wat heb ik verder nodig haha! :P
<TBDutch> Leuk al die extraś maar wat heb k eraan
<TBDutch> haha
#ubuntu-nl 2015-10-19
<TheEagerPadawan> hoi, wat is het verschil tussen procfs en sysfs?
<lordievader>  /proc gaat vooral over kernel stuff, /sys gaat vooral over devices.
<khildin> TheEagerPadawan, probeer dit eens: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=procfs+vs+sysfs
<TopGear> Stel, ik heb een USB-stick die ik geheel wil backuppen, inclusief filesystem, neemt DD dat dan mee? M.a.w.: Stel ik maak een .iso via dd van die stick (die nu NTFS is) en formatteer 'm daarna naar EXT4, zet dd de stick dan weer terug als NTFS?
<lordievader> TopGear: Ja, dd is een bit copy tool.
<TopGear> Ah, merci beaucoup!
<OerHeks> merci backup
<OerHeks> :-D
<TopGear> Hahahaha, yes!
<TopGear> Tijd om Arch eens te proberen :-D
<lordievader> TopGear: Ga gelijk voor Gentoo ;)
<TopGear> Ik wil nog wel wat vrije tijd overhouden :-p
<TopGear> Manjaro heeft me net te veel spul erbij en als ik dan toch bezig ben, sla ik Antergos wel over en ga ik RTFM'en.
<lordievader> Ach je zet het aan en je loopt weg, of neemt een koffie ;)
<TopGear> Koffie moet ik maar niet meer nemen vandaag, denk ik zo. Vroegâh kon ik nog wat nuttigs doen als ik een 650MB ISO moest binnenhalen. Nu ik hier 100mbit heb gaat het dusdanig vlot dat dat ook niet meer kan. #FirstWorldProblems
<TopGear> Mag ik eigenlijk Arch wel installeren? Ik heb geen baard :/
<lordievader> Pff
<TopGear> Die is leuk. Installeer ik nvidia-prime, heb ik 0,0 beeld meer. Hmm.
<lordievader> Hybrid systemen is huilen met de pet op.
<TopGear> Nouveau doet het prima met de Quadro aan in de bios en uit, maar ik wil toch wel graag m'n cuda gebruiken.
<OerHeks> die Quadro zou toch ondersteund worden in Wily ?
<TopGear> Door Nouveau wel. Maar als ik nvidia-352-updates erbij pak heb ik gewoon geen beeld meer.
<TopGear> Xorg.0.log zegt dat er geen verbinding is tussen de GPU en het scherm. Goed, driver werkt dus deels.
#ubuntu-nl 2015-10-20
<dvr> hallo ik zit met een probleem betreft usb creator in ubuntu 14.04
<dvr> als ik een opstart usb wil maken dan geeft ie aan ; Systeembeleid verbiedt het installeren van de opstartlader
<dvr> iemand een idee hoe ik dit kan oplossen?
<dvr> hallo allen, ik zit met t volgende probleem :
<dvr> als ik een live usb wil maken met opstartschijf dan geeft tie het volgende aan en breekt m vervolgens af :
<dvr> Systeembeleid verbiedt het installeren van de opstartlader
<dvr> hoe kan ik dit oplossen ?
<dvr_> als ik een live usb wil maken met de opstartschijf in ubuntu 14.04 lite dan krijg ik de volgende melding:
<dvr_> Systeembeleid verbiedt het installeren van de opstartlader
<dvr_> heeft iemand een oplossing?
<OerHeks> dvr_, je krijgt tijdens het aanmaken van de usb, nog een keer de vraag voor je passwoord, dit is normaal.
<OerHeks> dus je hebt die vraag gemist, of genegeerd
<OerHeks> je schrijft namelijk 2 dingen weg, de iso, en de mbr
<OerHeks> je kan dit niet in een guest account doen dus.
<hans_> goede avond
<lordievader> o/
<SCHAAP137> Een hele goede avond, hans_
<SCHAAP137> momenteel geniet ik van een zojuist ingeschonken, ijskoud glas La Chouffe
<hans_> alles goed hier
<hans_> klinkt lekker
<SCHAAP137> jazeker, hier alles relaxt
<hans_> bij mij wel
<hans_> ga een nieuw porjectje beginnen
<hans_> een ubuntu server
<SCHAAP137> cool, voor thuisdoeleinden?
<hans_> ja heb nog een nuc over
<hans_> voor plex ed download doel einde
<SCHAAP137> ah een NUC, mooie apparaten zijn dat
<hans_> perfect gebruik hem alleen niet meer
<hans_> was eerst aangesloten op mijn tv
<hans_> maar daar kan ook een plex app op
<SCHAAP137> kben zelf totaal niet bekend met homecinema/mediacenter achtige toepassingen
<SCHAAP137> khoud erg van muziek, maar film/series houd ik me weinig mee bezig
<hans_> heb er de laatste tijd te wijnig mee gedaan
<hans_> weining
<SCHAAP137> khad zondag m'n laptop opnieuw geïnstalleerd, OpenBSD 5.8 was uitgekomen, die erop gegooid
<hans_> lekker dan neem er nog een
<SCHAAP137> draait wel lekker
<SCHAAP137> hehe
<hans_> heb net manjaro er weer afgegooid
<SCHAAP137> mn vaste PC hier draai ik 15.10 beta
<SCHAAP137> Ubuntu uiteraard
<hans_> ubuntu blijft toch het lekkerst
<SCHAAP137> juist
<hans_> heb alles al eens geprobeerd maar kom toch telkens weeer terug
<SCHAAP137> mja, historisch gezien wissel ik om de zoveel maanden tussen Ubuntu of Windows voor mn hoofdmachine
<SCHAAP137> maar denk dat ik niet meer terugwil naar Windhoos
<SCHAAP137> nieuwe PC gehaald 3 maanden terug, dus dat is nu mn hoofdsysteem, de laptop die ik gebruikte is nu een soort machine voor testdoeleinden
<hans_> heb 10 1 week de kans gegeven
<SCHAAP137> komt neer op een reinstall elke 2 weken ofzo, uit verveling
<hans_> is het ook niet
<hans_> is wel een verslaving weet er alles van
<SCHAAP137> als alles eenmaal perfect getuned is, perfect draait
<SCHAAP137> dan is het ook zo van: ja, en nu
<hans_> hihihi
<hans_> bekend
<SCHAAP137> er moet een soort constante struggle zijn
<hans_> vandaar dat ik me in de server ga verdiepen
<SCHAAP137> server is mooi, kdraai al vanaf 2013 een VPS bij TransIP met Ubuntu
<SCHAAP137> veel van geleerd
<SCHAAP137> mailserver gebouwd voor eigen gebruik, websites, quake servers, etc
<hans_> weet nog geheel niets
<SCHAAP137> heb 'm hermetisch dichtgetimmerd ook
<SCHAAP137> SSH op een afwijkende poort, enkel bereikbaar als ik eerst m'n OpenVPN heb verbonden, over die tunnel heen
<hans_> je zegt het
<hans_> hihi
<SCHAAP137> triple factor authenticatie: 1) key vd RSA sleutel; 2) useraccount wachtwoord; 3) Google authenticator code
<SCHAAP137> op m'n SSH
<SCHAAP137> eigenlijk 4 dus, want die VPN is ook vereist
<SCHAAP137> en eigenlijk 5, omdat die VPN werkt met een uniek clientcertificate
<SCHAAP137> stiekem hoop ik dat zelfs de NSA daar moeite mee zou hebben, om er op reguliere manieren op in te breken
<SCHAAP137> maar dat zal wel een illusie zijn
<SCHAAP137> mooiste zou nog zijn om iets te scripten waarmee het vernieuwen van ál die keys geautomatiseerd wordt
<SCHAAP137> of een soort "panic button" inbouwen, om zoiets te triggeren
<hans_> vind je het erg als ik hem al draaiende kan krijgen
<SCHAAP137> hehe, als je hulp nodig hebt met iets moet je maar roepen
<hans_> als ik hem geinstalleerd heb kan ik hem dan verplaatsen en
<hans_> heb natuurlijk een monitor nodig en daarna wil ik bij mijn nas in de meterkast zetten
<SCHAAP137> zorg ervoor dat je SSH installeert op die server, zodat je 'm gemakkelijk kunt beheren via het netwerk
<SCHAAP137> bij de installatie kun je dat aanvinken geloof ik, OpenSSH Server
<hans_> ja dat heb ik gelezen
<hans_> en iets van putty
<SCHAAP137> PuTTY vanuit Windows, ja dat kan, kben zelf geen fan van PuTTY
<hans_> zit hier op ubuntu
<SCHAAP137> op ubuntu kun je gewoon een terminal openen
<SCHAAP137> en dan: ssh gebruikersnaam@IP-adres
<SCHAAP137> wachtwoord invoeren, en dan zit je op die server
<hans_> kan je een voorbeeld geven
<SCHAAP137> nou, mijn PC hier heeft het IP-adres 192.168.137.100, en mijn laptop heeft 192.168.137.110
<SCHAAP137> op mn laptop heb ik zo'n OpenSSH server draaien, en een useraccount genaamd 'aapje'
<SCHAAP137> dus dan doe ik op mijn PC het volgende: terminal openen, typen: ssh aapje@192.168.137.110
<SCHAAP137> [Enter]
<SCHAAP137> wachtwoord invoeren, [Enter]
<SCHAAP137> plop, ik zit nu met dat Terminal schermpje verbonden op die laptop
<hans_> supper
<hans_> super ga morgen gelijk aan de slag moet ik het ipadres gelijk vast zetten
<hans_> op de server
<SCHAAP137> dat is wel handig ja, als die niet kan veranderen
<hans_> voor dat ik hem overzet denk ik
<SCHAAP137> het heeft voordelen om niet te hoeven opzoeken welk nieuw adres die elke keer krijgt
<SCHAAP137> in je router/modem kun je dat vast gewoon vastzetten, op z'n MAC adres
<hans_> heb ik met alles hier in huis gedaan
<hans_> voor al de wiffi
<SCHAAP137> deed ik vroeger ook, tegenwoordig heb ik uit gemakzucht m'n DHCP leasetijd naar 1 week gezet
<SCHAAP137> dus pas als een apparaat 1 week niet meer verbonden is, verliest 'ie z'n IP-reservering
<SCHAAP137> maar dat komt zelden voor
<hans_> zover ben ik nog niet ik heb nog meer hobbys
<hans_> kan backlightx niet vinden
<SCHAAP137> hmm, dat is geen package
<SCHAAP137> probleem met het backlight van een device?
<hans_> ubuntu 14.04 houd de brightness niet vast na reboot
<hans_> vandaar
<SCHAAP137> http://itsfoss.com/fix-brightness-ubuntu-1310/
<SCHAAP137> dit schijnt ook toepasbaar te zijn op 14.04
<SCHAAP137> verlies van backlight na sleep/hibernate
<hans_> ik kan hem wel aanpassen maar na reboot staat hij weer vol
<hans_> wat een lul ben ik
<hans_> het is xbacklight
<lordievader> hans_: Zoek je 'xbacklight'
<lordievader> Ah, net te laat.
<hans_> krijg je als je zoveel distros hebt geprobeerd
<hans_> trouwens hoi lordie
<SCHAAP137> ah xbacklight
<hans_> ook weer met succes afgerond
<hans_> is wel lekker klooien met een lekker muziekje op je oren
#ubuntu-nl 2015-10-21
<Anho> hello are there humans here?
<hans_> goed middag
<hans_> is er hulp aanwezig
<Sling> hans_: stel je vraag en dan merk je het vanzelf :)
<hans_> sling ben bezig met mijn eerste server
<hans_> maar ben er tot nu toe el weer uit
<Sling> ok :)
<TheEagerPadawan> wat manpages aan het lezen van veelgebruikt shellcommands om wat meer flags te leren kennen
<TheEagerPadawan> vraag met toch af waarvoor cp -a gebruikt wordt
<lordievader> Wellicht als je / wilt copyen maar de /mnt mount niet, o.i.d.
<JanC> TheEagerPadawan: de lange optie '--archive' zou je misschien een idee kunnen geven  :)
<JanC> voor GNU programma's als cp is het vaak ook interessant om de info pages to lezen (die zijn meestal veel uitgebreider dan de manpage)
<SCHAAP137> http://www.telegraaf.nl/binnenland/24642978/__Man_krijgt_klap_van_molenwiek__.html
<SCHAAP137> lijkt me tamelijk nasty, Don Quichote stijl, gebitchslapped worden door een molen
<SCHAAP137> *pets*
<SCHAAP137> met de backhand
<JanC> SCHAAP137: in -offtopic aub  :)
<SCHAAP137> ah, excuses, had het even niet door, thnx JanC :)
#ubuntu-nl 2015-10-22
<DannyKP> hoi
<lordievader> o/
<DannyKP> wie kent Enzoknol
<DannyKP> wie kent EnzoKnol
<lotuspsychje> DannyKP: moet dat ubuntu gerelateerd zijn?
<KillerWolf_D> hoi
<KillerWolf_D> lordievader??
<lordievader> ?
<KillerWolf_D> hoi
<KillerWolf_D> lordievader ken jij enzoknol??
<lordievader> Nee, anders zou ik wel hebben gereageerd. Heb gedult, wellicht kent iemand hem en reageert.
<KillerWolf_D> wie mij??
<KillerWolf_D> wie ik ?? bedoel ik
<lordievader> KillerWolf_D: Ja, heb gedult.
<KillerWolf_D> oke
<KillerWolf_D> ik ben zo terug.
<KillerWolf_D> hoi
<KillerWolf_D> ben er weer
<danny___> Hallo
<KillerWolf_D> hoi allemaal
<danny___> hallo
<KillerWolf_D> ik heet ook danny
<KillerWolf_D>       danny___
<danny___> Bekend met ubuntu?
<KillerWolf_D> ??
<danny___> wat??
<KillerWolf_D> danny ik heet ook danny cool toch
<danny___> now daarom zit ik niet hier ben je bekend met ubuntu
<KillerWolf_D> wat is dat
<danny___> laat maar
<KillerWolf_D> ah danny is weg
<KillerWolf_D> maar ik heet ook danny
<KillerWolf_D> dus
<KillerWolf_D> hallo allemaal wie reageert er
<KillerWolf_D> wie kent enzoknol??
<KillerWolf_D> wie heet er danny ike \
<lotuspsychje> KillerWolf_D: wil je daarmee ophouden
<KillerWolf_D> oke
<lotuspsychje> KillerWolf_D: dit kanaal is bestemd voor ubuntu support
<KillerWolf_D> hoi
<KillerWolf_D> hoi allemaal
<KillerWolf_D> hoi allemaal
<Quatroking> Hoi, weet iemand toevallig hoe ik 538 kan beluisteren via mplayer?
#ubuntu-nl 2015-10-23
<joffrey> als ik ubuntu wil booten van af dvd krijg ik de volgende melding ACPI PCC probe failed hoe los ik dit op
<Scot_> Hallo.... Ik heb skype geinstalleerd maar de andere kant hooort mij niet. Chees is ook al in mijn pakket. Heb geprobeerd om audio en video in te stellen maar er staat al een onbekende webcam naam daar waar ik mijn webcam moet invullen. Iemand die weet hoe ik die naam kan verwijderen en mijn eigen kan invullen????
<sebas_> ik wil een nieuwe install uit voeren vanaf de live-DVD al tijdens het booten van de dvd krijg ik de volgende melding acpi pcc probe failed wat is hier voor de oplossing?
<sebas_> het gaat om ubuntu de Desktop
<OerHeks> sebas_, ik las hier dat het de videokaart instelling is in de bios, auto http://askubuntu.com/questions/584248/boot-error-acpi-pcc-probe-failed en veel uitleg
<OerHeks> je kan de nomodeset proberen, als F6 optie tijdens install
#ubuntu-nl 2015-10-24
<exalt> hoi, is dit een commando dat zou moeten werken? fakeroot dpkg-deb --build synergy
<exalt> getopt: onbekende optie '--build'
<exalt> is de error die het genereerd
<TheEagerPadawan> bestaat er een pdf viewer die tabs gebruikt ipv van meerdere instantie van zich zelf op te roepen - word redelijk irritant als je met veel pdf bezig bent dat je taskbar volt gespamt word
<lordievader> TheEagerPadawan: Okular kan het zo te zien.
<exalt> lordievader: ik heb net gekeken in okular maar kan het niet vinden
<lordievader> Settings -> configure okular -> vink 'Open new files in tabs' (niet getest)
<exalt> verrek!
<exalt> lordievader: heb je ook een antwoord op mijn vraag ?
<lordievader> Nope, ken fakeroot niet. Is het iets ala pbuilder?
<exalt> pbuilder ?
<lordievader> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto
<lordievader> Ah, nevermind.
<lordievader> dpkg-deb zou volgens de man page --build wel moeten kennen.
<lordievader> Tenzij de error niet van dpkg-deb afkomstig is.
<TheEagerPadawan> qpdfview kan het blijkbaar ook na wat onderzoek
<TheEagerPadawan> anders met okular heb je wss kde packages
<lordievader> Wat is daar mis mee :P
<TheEagerPadawan> heb geen extra packages nodig als ik geen kde desktop enviroment run ;)
<TheEagerPadawan> bv plain ubuntu or mate or xfce
<exalt> is there an tutorial on how to switch old fakeroot commands to dpkg-buildpackage ?
<lordievader> exalt: Als je packages wilt bouwen zou ik toch naar pbuilder gaan kijken. Pbuilder is best wel fijn.
<exalt> lordievader: ik wil de `build'-file van synergy aanpassen zodat ik debs kan bouwen...
<lordievader> De 'build' file?
<frank_> hoe kan ik een programma de instaleren
#ubuntu-nl 2015-10-25
<StormofBytes> morgen mensheid
<lordievader> o/
<SCHAAP137> koet meuning
<SCHAAP137> moet zeggen, ik heb weinig gemerkt van dat extra uurtje
<SCHAAP137> kan er niet nog een uurtje bij?
<StormofBytes> extra uur?
<StormofBytes> Fuck das waar ook :O
<lordievader> StormofBytes: Let een beetje op je taalgebruik.
<StormofBytes> Excuse moi
#ubuntu-nl 2016-10-26
<SCHAAP137> haha, als ik naar horizon.tv kijk, in Firefox, met pipelight, en Compiz + Emerald ingeschakeld
<SCHAAP137> dan crashed Silverlight als ik Firefox minimaliseer
<SCHAAP137> maar ik draai geen Ubuntu meer, dus het telt niet :þ
<SCHAAP137> Ronald__, om welke versie van Ubuntu gaat het?
#ubuntu-nl 2016-10-27
<alex_____> who know the problem about ubuntu server 16.04 could 'nl.archive.ubuntu.com' not found?
#ubuntu-nl 2016-10-28
<mandje> dit schijnt het support kanaal voor ubuntu.nl te zijn. maar dat wordt in stilte beleden.
<OerHeks> hiep hiep
<mandje> lunox rox
#ubuntu-nl 2017-10-23
<BartR> Beste chatgenoten, ik hoop dat iemand mij kan helpen. Het gaat over het mounten van een partitie via Ubuntu. Het is een lang verhaal, maar ik probeer het kort te omschrijven. Mijn laptop met Windows 10 installatie is de laatste tijd erg traag en het lijkt erop dat de harde schijf beschadigd is. Nu heb ik Ubuntu geinstalleerd op een USB-stick, die ik automatisch laat laden bij het opstarten van de laptop (ingesteld via BIOS). ...
<BartR> Ik heb via Ubuntu geprobeerd om alle bestanden te redden, dit is deels gelukt (door veel foutmeldingen tijdens het kopieren-plakken). Mijn harde schijf was opgedeeld in twee partities, een c en d schijf in windows. Doordat ik ineens de d-schijf niet meer kon benaderen probeerde ik een oplossing te vinden via internet. Zo kwam ik uit bij dit artikel: http://smallbusiness.chron.com/run-chkdsk-ubuntu-54071.html
<BartR> Ik heb vervolgens de eerste stappen doorloppen en geprobeerd te kijken of de c-schijf (waar de Windows installatie op staat) nog in orde is. Dit lukte niet, waardoor ik probeerde om de chkdsk-opdracht via windows uit te voeren. Dit lukte ook niet. Ik ben wel vergeten om deze partitie terug te mounten. Resultaat is dat ik nu deze partitie niet meer kan mounten. Of om heel eerlijk te zijn: ik heb geen idee waar ik moet beginnen.
<BartR> Ik wil alle bestanden op zowel mijn C als D schijf behouden
<BartR> Als ik via de Ubuntu terminal de actie 'sudo fdisk -lu' uitvoer, dan krijg ik het volgende resultaat:
<BartR> Device     Boot     Start        End    Sectors   Size Id Type /dev/sda1              63   45062324   45062262  21.5G 1c Hidden W95 FAT32 (LBA) /dev/sda2  *     45062325  410424173  365361849 174.2G  7 HPFS/NTFS/exFAT /dev/sda3       410425344  411346943     921600   450M 27 Hidden NTFS WinRE /dev/sda4       411346944 1465145343 1053798400 502.5G  f W95 Ext'd (LBA) /dev/sda5       411348992 1465145343 1053796352 502.5G  7 HPFS/NTFS
<BartR> Volgens mij is de sda2 device mijn Windows C-schijf en de sda4 of sda5 (???) device mijn Windows D-schijf
<BartR> Kan iemand van jullie mij helpen?
<Kebabfish> *kan soms even duren voordat er reactie komt
<BartR> Ik wacht gewoon geduldig af :-) Thnx!
<SimonNL> BartR: heeft ubuntu in het menu niet het programma disks waar je je partities in aan kunt koppelen
<JanC> dat is misschien het simpelste idd.
<JanC> dan zie je meteen wat wat is
<SimonNL> ben zelf mint gebruiker dus niet echt op de hoogte van het ubuntu menu
<SimonNL> en mede daardoor misschien ook wat meer gui georiënteerd
<JanC> Super+A (Win+A) en dan "disks" intikken, dan vindt die het wel
<SimonNL> https://gist.github.com/3b3b5366f98d8c71ddad08afda93b6f8    hier is je post van zojuist ook even iets duidelijker te lezen. BartR
<JanC> en sda4 is geen bestandssysteem (het is een partitie die andere partities bevat, in dit geval zit sda5 in sda4
<BartR> Hoi Simon en Jan, ik zoek via het menu ' Disks'  op en daar zie ik inderdaad de sda2 partitie staan
<JanC> al is de "correcte" manier om dit te doen eigenlijk om een image te maken van de disk/partitie en dan alle reddingspogingen op een kopie van die image te doen... (maar dan heb je veel extra diskspace nodig)
<BartR> Als ik dan op het tandwiel-icoon klik dan zie ik de volgende opties: format partition, edit partition, create partition image, restore partition image, benchmark partition
<JanC> BartR: in Disks kan je ook een SMART test doen
<JanC> daarmee kan je vaak zien of de disk zelf problemen heeft
<SimonNL> BartR: een zwart blokje vooraan is de knop om aan te koppelen
<SimonNL> BartR: oops af te koppelen
<SimonNL> is eigenlijk een play/stop knop
<JanC> de SMART test zit in het "hamburger-menu" (de knop met 3 horizontale lijntjes boven elkaar)
<BartR> De SMART test blijft failen
<JanC> failen als in?
<BartR> Het systeem zegt ' SELF-TEST FAILED'
<lordievader> Dat is meestal geen goed teken.
<JanC> dat klinkt niet zo goed, tenzij het een oude schijf is die nog geen SMART had...
<BartR> Als de test loopt, zie ik bij ' overall assessment' staan: " Disk is OK, 4025 bad sectors"...daarna verspringt de status naar ' SELF-TEST FAILED'
<JanC> oh, dus de disk is aan het stukgaan
<lordievader> Ja, daar wil je zo snel mogeljk de data vanaf halen die je kostbaar is.
<JanC> in feite zou je met dd_rescue of zo een image moeten maken...
<BartR> @SimonNL: Als ik de volumes bekijk binnen Disks, dan zie kan ik bij de sda2 geen play of stop-knop. Bij de sda5 wel. Daar staat wel bij ' NTFS - Not Mounted'
<JanC> als je op de start/stop knop klikt, wordt die dan gemount?
<BartR> Ik verlies dan geen data? (de belangrijkste data staat op deze schijf namelijk)
<BartR> uhhh, op deze partitie bedoel ik
<JanC> het beste is dus om een image te maken op een andere schijf en dan vanaf die image reddingspogingen te doen
<lordievader> Persoonlijk maak ik nog een kopie van de image om reddings pogingen op tedoen. Op die manier, mocht het fout gaan, kan ik terug vallen op de originele image.
<JanC> idd.
<JanC> maar dan heb je wel genoeg diskspace nodig...
<BartR> Een externe harde schijf is hierbij een optie
<BartR> ?
<JanC> in feite 3× de grootte van de partitie
<SimonNL> BartR: geen idee waarom dat daar niet aanwezig is.
<JanC> originele image, werkkopie, geredde bestanden
<SimonNL> is in elk geval wel opstartbaar en waar je bestandssysteem zich bevindt
<JanC> nee, hij boot vanaf USB stick
<SimonNL> duidelijk
<JanC> of bedoelde je opstartbaar als de partitie-flag
<SimonNL> ja dat denk ik
<JanC> right, sorry, even verwarring  :)
<SimonNL> ben echter niet gezegend met heel veel kennis
<BartR> Thanks voor jullie hulp guys, really appreciate it
<SimonNL> kan je er wat mee BartR
<JanC> beste is als je ergens een goede handleiding vindt om met gddrescue of zo te gebruiken en dan data te redden
<BartR> Nog 'e'en vraag, het maken van een image, kan dat via het Disks-menu, daarna de juiste partitie aanklikken en dan via het tandwiel naar ' Create partition image' ?
<BartR> Ok, gddrescue ga ik even googlen
<JanC> google voor ddrescue
<JanC> gddrescue is de pakketnaam (voor GNU ddrescue)
<JanC> het commando heet ddrescue
<JanC> met Disks kan je ook een image maken, maar als er leesfouten zijn kan het zijn dat dat niet lukt
<BartR> Super, ik ga aan de gang. Nogmaals dank!
<JanC> je kan dus eerst Disks proberen
<JanC> en hopen dat de disk niet helemaal de geest geeft tijdens het maken van een image  :-/
<BartR> Ok, hij loopt nu...en nu even (anderhalf uur) duimen :-D
<JanC> het verschil van ddrescue is dat het meerdere keren opnieuw kan proberen bij leesfouten
<BartR> Ok, ja het proces geeft al aan dat er 8.6 MB unreadable is (met de toevoeging " Replaced with zeroes")
<JanC> of kan checken dat als het 2 keer dezelfde locatie leest ook 2 keer hetzelfde krijgt  :)
<JanC> BartR: lijkt er op dat je mogelijk een deel van je data kwijt zal zijn dan
<JanC> hopelijk is het in onbelangrijke bestanden of lege ruimte...
<BartR> Dat komt overeen met mijn kopieer-actie van een paar dagen geleden, daar kwamen ook regelmatig foutmeldingen
<JanC> ik zou toch ddrescue gebruiken voor de image dan...
<JanC> nu ja, misschien die image afwerken
<BartR> Ja, ik laat deze gewoon doorlopen (tijd is inmiddels opgelopen naar circa 5 uur). Daarna ga ik me verdiepen in ddrescue.
<JanC> oh, en in de toekomst best back-ups maken van belangrijke bestanden
<BartR> Ja, je hebt gelijk JanC...dit moest een keer gebeuren.
<BartR> En ik kan het niet vaak genoeg zeggen, maar THANKS! Ik ga slapen nu en probeer te dromen van een succesvolle disk image :-P
<JanC> oh, en met SMART kan je een disk die aan het stuk gaan is vaak op voorhand detecteren voor het te laat is
<JanC> (Ubuntu draait dat standaard regelmatig op de achtergrond als ik me goed herinner)
<BartR> Ok, top. Ga het checken!
#ubuntu-nl 2017-10-24
<lucv> goedemorgen kan iemand helpen met een videoprobleem?
#ubuntu-nl 2017-10-25
<unimatrix9> even wennen dat irssi
<unimatrix9> altijd xchat gebruikt ..
<unimatrix9> ;)
<unimatrix9> hello allemaal ..
<selckin> weechat is de moderne irssi
<unimatrix9> oh goede tip dank je
<unimatrix9> heeft die wel desktop notifcations ?
<selckin> denk dat ik daar script voor gezien heb
<unimatrix9> ok
<SimonNL> alles wnet behalve een ...
<SimonNL> went*
<unimatrix9> ?
<yellabs> test
<yellabs> hoi , even polari als chat irc client ..
#ubuntu-nl 2017-10-27
<Supercarolus> Kan iemand mij helpen met een server vraag?
<JanC> misschien, als je even zou blijven...
<PackjamNL> elementary rules
<PackjamNL> if you install Opera browser on mac/win/linux you get a whatsap client in it for free
<oerheks> PackjamNL, wrong channel for elementary spam, thanks
<PackjamNL> just kidding man
<PackjamNL> I use linux since redhat 6.2 it's all the same
<PackjamNL> evolution days
#ubuntu-nl 2017-10-29
<unimatrix9> morgen
#ubuntu-nl 2018-10-24
<Soul-Sing> ik laat weten niet te kunnen inloggen, geen mail. etc
<Soul-Sing> ook geen nieuw account
<Soul-Sing> (forum)
#ubuntu-nl 2019-10-23
<coconut> Iemand hier met een tip voor goeie winkel in Nederland om een thinkpad x1 extreme laptop te bezichtigen ?
<oerheks> coolblue ?
<coconut> ja die bevobbelt  :-D
